# Une ville enchaînée : Le Bazar de la vie [Full]



## Guillaume (Apr 9, 2003)

*Une ville enchaînée : Le Bazar de la vie [Full]*

Ceci est le fil de discussion pour l'«Adventure Path» publié dans _Dungeon Magazine_. Cette campagne est située dans un monde de ma création. Nous tenterons de réaliser le plus d'aventures dans cette série. J'aimerai bien réussir à passer au travers de toute la série, mais nous commencerons avec «Life's Bazaar», ensuite nous verrons.

 Le fil de discussion «hors jeu» ou «Out of Character» (OOC) se trouve ici.  Ce fil sert à discuter de point de règles, de l'historique des personnages et autres.
 Les personnages sont présentés  ici.
 Le manuel de campagne, incluant une carte, se trouve  ici.
 Les joueurs peuvent également consulter une carte de Chaudière, la ville où se passe l'aventure, en cliquant  ici.

 Le groupe de braves aventuriers est actuellement composé de :


 Naline "Yeux-de-soleil", clan Silvwid, gnome (f), Rou1/Dru1 (Gez)
 Valishan, elfe (m), Rod 2 (wolvie + Julie)
 Thrin Voiprofonde, nain (m), Gue1/Bard1  (dalshim) _décédé_
 Imay Boischatel, gnome (f), Rou 2 (Julie)
 Altran de Fossembault : humain (m) Ens 2 (Urbannen + Gez)
 Nendab : humain (m), Dru 1 (Horacio) _retiré_
 Diero : humain (m), Prê1/Mag1 (Gith Galath)
Faust Fendell, dit frère Michaël : humain (m), Pal 2 _devenu PNJ_ 
Nárin : nain (m), Barb 2 (GPEKO)


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 9, 2003)

*C'est parti !*

Chaudière a connu plusieurs aventures au fil des ans.  Malgré le fait qu’elle ait été bâtie en retrait des grandes artères commerciales d’Erdeven, c’est un endroit excentrique qui agit comme centre d’échange pour les communautés forestières et minières de la région.
L’espace est restreint dans cette ville.  Elle est construite dans le cratère d’un volcan inactif depuis des siècles.  Ses immeubles sont entassés sur les flanc du cratères et sont faits de bois et de roche volcanique, lui donnant par moment une apparence sinistre et sale.
Les rues pavées de la ville forment de grand cercles concentriques autour du lac qui s’est formé dans le fond du cratère.  Bien que tous les égouts se déversent dans ce lac, les prêtres et les druides de la ville en purifient régulièrement l’eau pour les citoyens en échange de dons de charité.
Un mur de 15 mètres de hauteur (50 pi.), bâti sur la crête du cratère, fortifie la ville.  Quatre routes principales descendent les flancs du volcan rejoignant les voies royales qui mènent aux autres villes et aux autres provinces d’Erdeven.  Les quartiers situés plus près des murs ont tendance à être habités par l’élite et le haute bourgeoisie.  En se rapprochant du centre de la ville (et des odeurs nauséabondes du lac), les constructions deviennent plus en plus minables et les sombres allées deviennent de plus en plus menaçantes.

Au portes ouest de la ville, un petit village de tentes est dressé.  Depuis six jours, c’est la foire annuelle de Chaudière.  Normalement, c’est plutôt animé, mais cette année avec le froid et la pluie, l’endroit est plutôt désert.  La foire se termine le 5e jour du Frimaire.

_Quartidi, le 4e jour du Frimaire en l’An de Grâce 1214_

Une fine pluie tombe depuis trois jour sur la région.  Le ciel couvert donne une apparence morne et inquiétante aux bâtiments qui vous entourent.  Ce soir, sous cette pluie froide qui ne cesse de tomber, ils semblent se rapprocher les uns des autres.  On dirait même qu’ils tentent de se coller pour garder un peu de chaleur qui est précieuse en cette journée de fin d’automne.
Il y a peu de temps, le clocher d’une église a sonné l’appel des vêpres _[OOC : les vêpres sont les prières du soir]_.  Quelques fenêtres laissent filtrer un peu de lumière derrière des volets clos, mais autrement, les rues sont sombres et les ruelles le sont encore plus.
Une forte odeur de bois brûlé flotte dans les airs.  Les citoyens ont certainement allumé leurs foyers pour essayer de faire disparaître un peu d’humidité et de chasser le froid de la saison froide qui approche.

*Naline*, tu es arrivée en ville il y a à peine quelques heures.  Les sons étranges de la ville, l’activité galopante de 4 500 habitants vivant entassés te donne le vertige.  Heureusement, avec la soirée qui commence, les choses semblent se calmer un peu.
Mitaine et toi n’avez toujours pas trouver d’endroit où loger.  Il fait froid, Mitaine et toi êtes transits et vous aimeriez bien trouver un petit endroit au chaud pour passer la nuit après deux jours de marche à la pluie battante.  Cependant, Les coutumes des gens de la ville ne te sont pas familières et tu as eu de la difficulté à identifier les différentes enseignes suspendue au dessus des portes des commerces.  Le dernier endroit où vous avez tenter de trouver refuge, tenu par un espèce de gros lourdaud sans manières, vous a renvoyé prétextant que les chambres étaient toutes loués.  Pourtant, il n’y avait que trois ou quatre clients dans la salle commune.  En sortant, tu l’a entendu dire à mi-voix : «On ne sert pas les pies voleuses égarée, ici !»

*Valishan*, tu es arrivé à Chaudière il y a deux jours.  Tu es logé à l’auberge du Vieux Soûlon.  Un petit établissement près de la porte ouest sur l’avenue de l’Obsidienne.  L’aubergiste est un humain sympathique nommé Halpine Welvhik.  À en juger par ces traits, il n’est pas né sur l’île, mais il semble éduqué et a toujours un sourire aux lèvres.  Jusqu’à présent tes recherches pour te joindre à l’armée d’Auguste ont été infructueuses. Tu as entendu parlé qu’il y avait des combats qui faisaient rage aux abords de Chantebrume, mais les rumeurs sont contradictoires et confuses.  En plus, la pluie aurait lavé la route un peu plus bas dans les vallées coupant le chemin de Chantebrume.  Pour essayer de mettre un peu d’ordre dans tes idées, tu es allé prendre une marche malgré le froid, malgré la pluie.

*Thrin*, la ville la plus proche de ton village, et le centre commercial de la région, est Chaudière.  C’est donc tout naturellement là que tu t’es dirigé.  Tu es arrivé en ville vers la mi-journée et tu a passé l’après-midi à la taverne de La Chope Versé, un petit établissement miteux sur l’avenue des Cendres _[OOC : J’ai omis d’indiquer l’endroit sur la carte.  En fait, il s’agit de la bâtisse située au dessus du «d» du mot «Cendres» sur la carte]_.  C’est miteux, certes, mais il servent un excellent porter bien tassé et pas dilué.  T’as bien voulu essayer de jouer un peu, question de tester tes cordes vocales sur les habitants du coin, mais le propriétaire, Rivek Mol, un petit bonhomme qui gesticule constamment, n’a pas semblé apprécier tes chants militaires.  Le nez légèrement rond tu a décidé d’aller arpenter les rues de la villes.  Et puis, il faudrait bien trouver un endroit où loger…

*Imay*, la foire n’a pas été un grand succès cette année.  La pluie, le froid ont plus ou moins chassé les gens qui normalement y affluent.  C’est beau si la troupe va recouvrir ses frais !  En plus, il y a la disparition de tes parents.  Ce n’est pas dans leurs habitudes de laisser la troupes pour plusieurs heures sans laisser de mot.  Et à cause de leur absence, tu as été obligé de monter sur scène ce matin.  Encore une fois, le surnom familial du «petit désastre» t’a collé à la peau : un déjeuner en moins, oubli des répliques, les effets spéciaux préparés par ton grand-père et toi qui n’ont pas fonctionné.  Bref, les quelques spectateurs encore présents n’ont laissés que quelques sous et plusieurs commentaires que tu aurais préféré ne pas entendre.  Le comble du malheur, quand vous avez voulu ranger votre maigre butin, la caisse avait disparue.  Pourtant, tu te rappelles avoir vu ton père la ranger hier soir…
Vers la mi-journée, vous avez décidé tes frères et toi de partir à la recherche de tes parents.  Ta sœur et ton grand-père sont restés en arrière au cas où ils reviendraient.  De plus, vous avez décidé de démonter tout votre attirail.  Vous ne participerez pas à la dernière journée de la foire, ce que vos voisins, un autre groupe de gnome, semblent apprécier énormément à en juger par les sourires moqueurs qu’ils vous ont lancé.
Tu as donc passé la journée à arpenter les rues de la ville à la recherche de tes parents.  La garde n’a pas été d’un grand secours.  «Pénurie de main d’œuvre» ou quelque chose du genre.  Le soleil va bientôt se coucher et tu devrais vraiment rentrer au camp pour voir s’il y a du nouveau, mais…

*Altran*, dans ta fuite, tu a réussi à te faufiler parmi une troupe d’artistes ambulants qui se dirigeaient vers Chaudière.  Une place comme une autre pour commencer une nouvelle vie.  C’est suffisamment à l’écart que le nom de Fossembault ne devrait pas attirer trop de questions indiscrètes.  En plus, voyager en groupe, c’est moins dangereux par les temps qui court.  Tu es donc arrivé à Chaudière au début de la foire.  Depuis, tu te cherches un boulot, quelque chose pour t’occuper.  Tu loges actuellement à l’auberge du Vieux Soûlon.  Tu avais entendu dire que Les Potions de Weer cherchait peut-être quelqu’un.  C’est de là que tu reviens ce soir, toujours sans travail.  La rumeur s’étant avérée fausse.

Vous trouvez donc tous sur l’avenue de la Lave, perdus dans vos pensées.  La pluie qui tombe des toits transforme les caniveaux en véritables ruisseaux.  La rue est couvertes de flaques d’eau.  Soudainement, un cri plaintif d’appel à l’aide fend l’air.  Il semble provenir d’une ruelle pas très loin de vous.

Actions ?


----------



## Julie (Apr 10, 2003)

*"Quelqu'un est en détresse ! Mes parents ! J'arrive !"* Imay se précipite immédiatement et ouvertement dans la direction du cri, sans même prendre le temps de récfléchir à ses gestes. Son imagination un peu trop fertile lui offre d'horribles images de ses partents sous un instrument de torture atroce.


----------



## dalshim (Apr 10, 2003)

"Bigre, un peu d'action me permettrai de réchauffer un peu mes membres !!!"
_[Thrin pousse un cri]_
"Tenez bon !! J'arrive !!"
_[Chantonnant]
"C'était un fier guerrier, 
Qui s'en allait en guerreuh
Il allait masacrer 
Des brigand sanguinaireuh ..."
_
_Puis il partit vers les cris plaintif, courant dans un grand éclat de rire, la hache à moitié dégainné_


----------



## Gez (Apr 10, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> *Pourtant, il n’y avait que trois ou quatre clients dans la salle commune.  En sortant, tu l’a entendu dire à mi-voix : «On ne sert pas les pies voleuses égarée, ici !»*




« Ma petite Mitaine, je me demande si c'est un bon endroit pour la mission. Si la prospérité est entâchée de bêtise, de méchanceté et vulgarité, il est peut-être plus sage d'y renoncer. » 
« Wif ?  » 
« Non, je ne sais pas où tu trouveras des lapins ici. Essaie plutôt les pigeons, ils n'ont aucun instinct. » 



			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> *Vous trouvez donc tous sur l’avenue de la Lave, perdus dans vos pensées.  La pluie qui tombe des toits transforme les caniveaux en véritables ruisseaux.  La rue est couvertes de flaques d’eau.  Soudainement, un cri plaintif d’appel à l’aide fend l’air.  Il semble provenir d’une ruelle pas très loin de vous.*




« Holà ! Voilà la rescousse ! » Criant de toute sa petite voix, Naline fonce en direction de l'appel. 

Dès que possible, elle utilisera une vielle tactique gnome, _son fantôme_ d'une petite troupe de miliciens venant d'une ruelle (derrière un angle, donc pas encore visible par le ou les agresseurs), interpellant les marauds ("Au nom de la loi, que se passe-t'il ici ?"). Cela peut suffire, parfois, à effrayer les truands.

De préférence, Naline incante en se cachant derrière quelque chose (porche, tonneau, renfoncement...) après avoir vu la scène, pour que l'on ne voit pas qu'il s'agisse d'un sort. Et si ça ne suffit pas à faire fuire le ou les agresseurs, elle prend sa serpe et son bouclier en main et se dirige vers le combat, en demandant à Mitaine d'intimider (grogner, gronder, montrer les dents) -- mais pas d'attaquer pour le moment.


----------



## wolvie (Apr 10, 2003)

Entendant je crie je me dirige discretement vers la ruelle, en degainant mon epee longue. Je fais encore plus attention en entendant tout ces cris suivant l'appel a l'aide. Je m'approche donc en etant tres prudent.


----------



## Urbannen (Apr 11, 2003)

Altran se dépêche pour secourir la personne en détresse.  Etant toujours le naïf, il sait qu'un Fossembault ne laisserait jamais quelqu'un en danger sans essayer d'offrir de l'aide.  Si le pire arrive, il sait qu'il pourrait utiliser sa magie pour se protéger.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 11, 2003)

Vous approchez, certains plus rapidement que d’autres, d’une ruelle d’où semble provenir les cris.  Une légère brume serpente le sol et la pluie et l’eau qui tombe des toits rendent les pavés glissants.  Au milieu de l’étroite allée, vous pouvez entrevoir trois silhouettes humaines qui en attaquent une quatrième.  Elle s’écroule derrière une vieille caisse de bois abandonnée alors que deux des trois silhouettes s’en donne à cœur joie pour ruer leur victime de coups.  Finalement, une des silhouette agrippe la victime par la capuche de son manteau et le pousse violemment contre le mur pendent que son compagnon lui grogne : «Tiens-toi loi de l’orphelinat si tu tiens à ta peau, compris ?»

L’allée a en moyenne 3m (10 pi.) de large et elle doit bien avoir 18 m (60 pi.) de long débouchant sur une petite rue parallèle à l’avenue de la Lave.  Comme plusieurs artères de la ville, un pente est parfaitement visible.  La rue descend vers vous à un angle de 15°.  Deux édifices de deux étages surplombent l’allée.

Pour tenter de faire peur aux assaillants, Naline se glisse derrière le tonneau collecteur d’eau de pluie au coin de la ruelle.  Elle commence à invoquer l’illusion de l’arrivée de la garde.  Malheureusement, avec l’humidité et la pluie, son armure de cuir est plus lourde qu’à l’accoutumé.  Naline n’arrive pas à terminer la série de mouvements de bras et elle sent la puissance du fluide s’écouler sans effet.  Seule sa petite voix retentit au dessus du bruit des pas :* «Au nom de la loi, qu’est-ce qui se passe ici ?»*
_[OOC : jet d’échec de sort = 5%, désolé Gez]_

À ces mots, sans compté le chant de Thrin et les appels d’Imay, attirent certes l’attention des assaillants.  Il déchaînes tous les trois des épées courtes.  Le plus gros d’entre eux, celui qui se tenait légèrement à l’écart, vous lance : *«Foutez-le camps, si vous tenez à votre peau les petits ! C’est pas de vos oignons.»*

Vous remarquez que les trois assaillants ont tous le visages peints comme des arlequins : une moitié blanche, une moitié noire.

_[OOC : jets de détection
* Imay  19 +5 –1 (distance) = 24,
* Naline 7  +3 –2 (distance) = 8,
* Thrin  14  +1 –2 (distance) = 13,
* Valishan  8 +4 +2(race) –3 (distance) = 11,
* Altran  9 +1 –3 (distance) = 7,]_

Actions ?


----------



## Gez (Apr 11, 2003)

Puisque ces rufians ne sont pas effrayés, il faut réagir.

A son init, si elle agit avant les brutes, Naline se déplace en rasant le mur [(->E14->D13->D12->D11)] puis incante _rafale de sable_ [(point d'origine D-E/10-11). "B2" et "B3" sont dans la zone. 1d6 dégats subjugaux, et "stunné" (étourdis ?) pour ce round. Jet de réflexe difficulté 14 (pourvu qu'ils ratent !) pour la moitié des dégats et ne pas être étourdi.]

Si les malotrus agissent avant et qu'ils se déplacent, elle tentera de la même façon de se placer à un endroit où elle peut les inclure dans la zone mais sans être elle-même au contact.

Mitaine, quand à elle, reste près de Naline et se prépare à mordre le premier qui attaquera sa maîtresse, se contentant de grogner et de montrer les dents en attendant.


----------



## dalshim (Apr 11, 2003)

"Laisser cette pauvre personne tranquille" Beugle Thrin
Puis regardant un des bandit (B2), une note profonde roule dans sa gorge avant de s'échapper de sa bouche dans un fracas effrayant, les yeux injectés de sang. _[OOC  lance le sort de note déséquilibre]_ 
"rrrrmmmmmmooOOOYYYAAAAHRRRRH"

_Il s'élance vers la caisse (F12 ou e 12), la hache brandie et le bouclier bien en main_


----------



## wolvie (Apr 11, 2003)

Je vois qu'une petite gnome sans défense (Imay) risque de se retrouver en première ligne. Je vais donc essayer de charger B2 en venant en E10.
Si ce n'est pas possible, je tenterai de m'interposer en me plaçant en E11.En dernier recours, je tenterai de monter sur la caisse en F11.


----------



## Gez (Apr 11, 2003)

...


----------



## Julie (Apr 11, 2003)

*Quelques heures plus tard...*

À la vue des brigands, Imay se rend rapidement compte à quel point sa réaction était impulsive. Même si elle sait qu'il y a d'autres personnes dans l'allée derrière elle, elle se sent particulièrement seule en face de trois gros brigands. Elle s'élance donc vers la caisse pour y trouver refuge. 

[OOC: si elle a vu Naline tenter de jeter un sort dans le round précédent, elle reprend l'idée et jette le sort _son imaginaire_ pour faire croire aux brigands qu'une meute de chiens enragés se précipitent sur eux suivi de son de multiples bottes. Elle dirige cette incantation vers le fond de l'allée (derrière les brigands 1-2/e-f) si possible, sinon, les sons viennent de l'avenue de la Lave (16-17/b-c). Si elle n'a pas remarqué Naline, elle tente de jeter le sort _lumières dansantes_ sous la forme de trois humanoïdes ressemblant aux brigands (si possible) et sortant lentement du sol dans les cases 8e 9d et 10e (si possible, sinon, 9d, 10d et 10e)]

Vous voyez donc Imay se lancer à l'abris de la caisse, puis rapidement gesticuler et marmonner *"sonitus imaginis,"* ou *"lumini deantiare,"* selon le cas échéant.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 12, 2003)

_[OOC : jets d’intiative :
Valishan  18 +7 = 25,
Imay  5 +6 = 11,
Naline 8 +2 = 10 (Naline gagne l’initiative grâce à sa Dex plus élevée),
Thrin  9 +1 = 10,
Altran  7 +2 = 9,
Brutes 8 +0 = 8 (Les brutes gagnent l’initiative grâce à leur Dex plus élevée),
Victime 9 –1 = 8.]
_
Valishan, désirant se porter à la défense de la victime et de la gnome, qui se tient seule au centre l’allée.  Il charge comme un forcené sur la brute #2, épée longue à la main.  L’habile rôdeur déjoue facilement la parade un peu simpliste de la brute.  Il sent l’épée entailler la chair pratiquement nue de truand _[OOC : jet d’attaque 21 (15+4+2), jet de camouflage 52%, dégâts 8 pts]_.  Ses cris de douleurs emplissent l’allée.

Imay, se rendant compte qu’elle est pratiquement seule dans l’allée plonge à couvert derrière la caisse.  Elle gesticule et malgré le son du combat et des épées qui s’entrechoc, vous entendez sa petite voix marmonner : *«sonitus imaginis»*.  Puis provenant du fond de l’allée, deux aboiements accompagnés de grognements, viennent se joindre à ceux émis par Mitaine.  _[OOC : le sort est centré sur la case G7, jet d’échec de sort : 85%]_.

Naline qui s’est avancée le long du mur, s’apprêtait à lancer un sort quand elle s’est aperçu qu’un elfe était venu leur prêter main forte.  Se ravisant, elle saisit l’opportunité pour observer la scène et décider de sa prochaine action.

Une vibration profonde résonne dans l’allée.  Elle semble émaner de la gorge de Thrin alors que celui-ci s’approche du combat.  La brute #2 semble soudainement perdre l’équilibre, mais après un léger jeu de pieds, elle se redresse.  Elle ne semble pas avoir été affectée outre mesure par la note de Thrin. _[OOC : jet de réflexe 13, réussi]_

Altran est le dernier des passant à se porter au secours de la victime.  Le plus grand d’entre eux, il peut voir la scène qui se dessine.  Hésitant, il prend un instant pour évaluer comment ses compétences peuvent être utiles dans les circonstances.  Puis, un mouvement, sur le mur de droite, près du toit attire sont attention _[OOC : jet de détection 16 (18+2-4), Naline a roulé 7 (6+3-2), en passant]_.  Caché dans l’ombre, il est certain d’avoir aperçu une silhouette humanoïde accrochée au mur, comme une araignée.

Les brutes sursautent au son des chiens qui aboient.  Ils tournent tous un regard inquiet dans la direction des aboiements tentant de discerner d’où peut bien provenir ces chiens.  Les truands semblent plus hésitants à continuer leur besogne.  Par ailleurs, ils sont à un sérieux désavantage face à tout ce beau monde qui s’est porté au secours de leur victime ce soir.  Le leader du groupe et son compagnon encore idem, reculent d’un pas, les armes toujours à la main.  Voyant cela, le brigand blessé s’écrit : *«Ma bel bande de salauds ! Donnez-moi un coup de main !»*

Pendant ce temps, la victime, un prêtre à en juger par sa tenue profite du moment pour s’éloigner un peu des brigands, distraits par leurs opposants et les aboiements des chiens.  Ses prières retentissent : *«Bénis soient les défenseurs d’Avméa»*.  Une légère lueur bleu vous touchent tous et vous vous sentez revigorés.


----------



## Gez (Apr 12, 2003)

Naline décide d'ajouter à la confusion en gênant la brute blessée  à l'aide d'un petit sort bien placé. Incantant _création d'eau_, elle fait jaillir de nulle part quatre litres d'eau dans les yeux du maraud. _[Create water créé jusqu'à deux gallons par niveau de lanceur, à portée proche. Naline est niveau 1/2, donc un gallon, ce qui fait approximativement 4 litres, et peut placer cette eau n'importe où jusqu'à 5 cases.]_ Le but est de le désorienter suffisament pour pouvoir passer à coté de lui sans danger et aller en E8. Si ce stratagème ne semble pas marcher, elle recule avec Mitaine pour aller en D13 et laisser Thrin et les autres passer plus facilement.

Naline incante _« aigue pure, source de vie... »_ et la pluie semble se comporter très curieusement autour du faquin blessé, les gouttes grossissant fortement en allant droit vers son visage au lieu de tomber normalement.


----------



## Julie (Apr 12, 2003)

À cet afflux d'aide, Imay se contente d'observer la réaction des truands. Elle se réjouit de la confusion et du soupçon de peur qu'elle vient de semer dans l'esprit de certains d'entre eux. Elle n'avait pas perdu la main. *"Il faut bien que je rende justice à mon surnom,"* se murmura-t-elle. [OOC: Imay ne fait qu'observer la situation]


----------



## Urbannen (Apr 12, 2003)

Altran regarde la situation _[OOC: après avoir perdu un autre soir à cause de ne pas pouvoir se connecter  ]_.  Ayant peur que la personne cachée ne soit un autre truand, il lance le sort _hébétement_, sans penser de cacher ses pouvoirs des gens presques féeriques parmi lesquels il se trouve soudainement.  «Vexata couanturbi!» Il lance le sort à la silhouette cachée (B4).  DC 13, Vol.      

Il se pense: Quel type d'endroit est cette ville, où les gens sont terrorisé dans les rues comme ça?


----------



## wolvie (Apr 12, 2003)

Valishan sent bien que les brigands ne vont pas mener leur action plus longtemps devant tous ces nouveaux arrivants. Il se met donc en position de defense totale. Il veut empecher les brigands de faire plus de mal mais ne veut pas les tuer. Il est donc pret a arreter toute attaque des brigands si ils veulent aggresser quelqu'un.


----------



## dalshim (Apr 12, 2003)

Emporté par la gaité de l'alcool, Thrin monte sur la caisse, et saute devant le brigant 3.
Plantant ses deux pieds dans le sol, il lui porte un violant coup de hache.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 12, 2003)

_[OOC : Initiatives :
Valishan  25,
Naline 20 +2 = 22 (Naline a évalué la situation au dernier round),
Imay  11,
Thrin 10,
Altran  9,
Brutes 8 (Les brutes gagnent l’initiative grâce à leur Dex plus élevée),
Victime 8.]
_
Valishan se met sur la défensive, en se contentant de parer les coups qui pourrait venir des deux adversaires.

La petite Naline voulant donner un coup de main à l’elfe fait appel à la nature pour lui donner un coup de main.  Un peu plus d’eau dans les yeux de l’adversaire pourrait peut-être l’aveugler un instant.  C’est ce qu’elle espère du moins.  Cependant, l’eau semble se coaguler trop lentement.  Il y a bel et bien plus d’eau devant le visage, beaucoup plus d’eau, mais le truand semble être capable d’en éviter la majorité.  _[OOC : Jet de réflexe B2 = 20 (20+0)]_

Voyant que son sort n’a pas eu l’effet escompté, Naline se retire de quelques pas pour laisser la place aux gens plus doués pour le combat.

Imay demeure immobile derrière sa caisse.  Elle est tout de même surprise devoir un nain sauter à allègrement sur la boîte pour aller confronter le deuxième brigand (B3).

Thrin, encore un peu rond, saute dans la mélée.  Malgré la quantité d’alcool absorbé, son pas est précis et équilibré.  Par contre, il n’en est pas de même pour sa capacité de visée.  Il s’élance avec toute la force, comme ses maître lui ont enseigner, mais la hache ne fait que fendre l’air pour aller percuter le mur de roche volcanique à sa droite.  _[OOC : jet d’attaque 7 (4+2+1 (bénédiction)), la CA des brigands n’est pas élevée, mais pas à ce point ! ]_

Altran désirant protéger ses compagnons improvisés de la menace possible d’un quatrième attaquant lance une incantation.  Pour s’assurer que la cible est à portée, il s’avance de quelques pas avant de compléter les incantations.  Tout ce qu’il peut faire s’est espérer que cette silhouette perdra effectivement tout ses moyens.  Seul les quelques prochaines secondes pouvait répondre à son interrogation.

Voyant que l’arrivée du nain dans la mélée avec sa grosse hache, celui qui semble être le leader du groupe s’écrit : «On ne me paye pas assez pour cette merde !» Puis il tourne les talons et fuit par l’autre extrémité de la ruelle.  «Quel trouillard,» répondent pratiquement en cœur ses deux autre compagnons.  «Attends, tu me vaudra ça,» ajoute celui qui un instant auparavant implorait ses compagnons de lui prêter main forte.  «Tu me donnes un coup de main à nous débarrasser de l’elfe,» demande-t-il à son compagnon avant de s’élancer sur Valishan.  Par contre, ses coups d’épée courte ne peuvent rien contre les compétence du rôdeur qui parvient aisément à les parer _[OOC : jet d’attaque 4 (2+2)]_
Revigoré par les commentaires de son compagnon d’arme, la troisième brute tente elle aussi de miner la santé de l’elfe.  Mais, avec le nain qui est devant lui, le brigand n’est pas en mesure de percer les défense du rôdeur qui évite soigneusement ses feintes [OOC : jet d’attaque 14 (12+2)][/i]

Alors, au dessus des bruits du combat, retenti une voix.  Elle provient du mur à votre droite.  *«Bravo ! Bravo ! Vous avez interrompu notre travail.  Soit, mais sachez que si ce soir le prêtre vit c’est parce que nous en avons décidé ainsi.  Ce n’est certes pas dû à votre charité mal placée !»*  Puis pointant un doigt accusateur vers le prêtre, elle poursuit en disant : *«Rapporte le message suivant à tes supérieur, prêtre : les enfants sont perdus et ne sont plus du ressort ou de la préoccupation d’Avméa ou de son Église.»*  Son message terminez, vous l’apercevez grimper le mur comme une araignée et disparaître sur l’autre versant du toit.

Peut-être revigoré par ses prières ou par la fuite de deux attaquants, le prêtre fait une dernière supplication à voix basse et une lueur enveloppe sa masse d’arme.  Il fait alors deux pas pour aller prêter main forte à l’elfe et au nain.  Il s’avance et porte un solide coup à la brute qui semble être devenue le chef du duo.  Il n’est pas mort, mais vous êtes certain qu’il respire plus difficilement.  Un coup de masse d’arme lourde dans les côtes, pourrait avoir cet effet.

Actions ?

_[OOC : Pour ceux qui ont parfois de la difficulté à se connecter à ENWorld, lorsque cela se produit, vous pouvez m’envoyer vos actions par courriel.  Je les afficherai si je suis capable de me connecter de mon côté.  Ceci va éviter à tout le monde de perdre des tours et de continuer la partie avec tout le monde même ceux qui ont des connexions instables.   Mon adresse est dans mon profil.  S.V.P. Pas de pourriel (spam) !]_


----------



## Julie (Apr 12, 2003)

Imay grimpe sur la caisse, arme son abralète légère et demande aux brigands, du haut de ses trois pommes et de sa profonde voix intimidante , *"Qu'est-ce que vous lui voulez au juste à ce prêtre ? Que vous a-t-il fait ?"*


----------



## Gez (Apr 12, 2003)

Cette fois-ci, Naline est à court d'idée contre ces scélérats. La ruelle est trop étroite! Dommage, elle aurait bien aimé pouvoir utiliser sa _rafale de sable_ pour en étourdir quelques-un, ça permet de capturer sans blesser gravement, et on aurait pu leur demander qui les a payés. Ah, si elle avait été plus rapide... Ah, si, elle peut faire ça.

Naline se déplace en E11. Mitaine suit en D12. Ensuite, c'est selon:

Si le prêtre semble encore blessé, elle s'approche de lui et incante _« force sacrée de vie »_ _[régénération des blessures mineures, le prêtre regagnera un point de vie par tour pendant 10 rounds.]_ Par charité, mais aussi par diplomatie, il est bon de s'attirer au plus possible la reconnaissance des prêtres d'Avméa, car l'église s'oppose parfois au druidisme.

Sinon, elle prépare une action pour lancer ce sort contre le premier des combattants alliés (le prêtre, Valishan, ou Thrin) qui se prendra un mauvais coup.


----------



## dalshim (Apr 13, 2003)

Vexé de n'avoir pourfendu que la pierre, Thrin re-arme son geste en disant au brigand :
"Pourquoi n'a tu pas fuit comme l'autre lâche? Tu viens de faire la plus grosse bêtise de ta courte vie ..."
Puis la hache s'abat de nouveau sur le brigand.


----------



## wolvie (Apr 13, 2003)

Valishan dit : "Bien, puisque vous avez choisi cette voie, que le Temps vous refaçonne". Puis il frappe B2 en choeur avec son allié nain.


----------



## Urbannen (Apr 13, 2003)

Altran dit à Imay «Ma belle brave, nous ne laisserons pas ces truands s'échapper!»  

Il s'apprete à lancer un projectile magique sur le prochain brigand qui essaye de fuire.  Il met aussi son Esquive sur le Brigand 2.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 13, 2003)

_[OOC : Initiatives inchangées : Valishan  25, Naline 22, Imay  11, Thrin 10, Altran  9, Brutes 8, Prêtre 8.]_

*« Bien, puisque vous avez choisi cette voie, que le Temps vous refaçonne,»* grogne Valishan avant d’attaquer la brute qui se tient devant lui,  Par contre, l’opposant de Valishan est peut-être mal en point, mais le rôdeur doit admettre qu’il se défend bien.  Il a peut-être un peu sous-estimé le badaud qui réussi à déjouer ses combinaisons de faintes-attaques-contre-attaques qui habituellement lui servent bien.  Il va falloir trouver autre chose… _[OOC : désolé wolvie, Valishan a roulé 5 au jet d’attaque ]_

Naline frustrée de n’avoir pu faire autre chose pendant les dernières secondes, décide d’au moins aller porter un peu de réconfort au prêtre.  Elle s’approche.   *«Temps qui passe, meurtrissures aussi»*, incante-t-elle et pause une main dans le dos du prêtre.  Les ecchymoses sur son visage semble déjà être un peu moins prononcées.

C’est alors que la petite voix d’Imay retenti dans l’allée : *«Qu'est-ce que vous lui voulez au juste à ce prêtre ? Que vous a-t-il fait ?»* _[OOC : jet d’Intimidation 12]_.  Elle pointe une arbalète légère armée sur la brute qui est aux prises avec le nain légèrement rond, tentant de paraître aussi menaçante que possible.  À ces paroles, les deux brutes lui jettent un coup d’œil sans plus.  Quoique si, Imay pense qu’un d’entre eux lui a envoyé la main !

Thrin s’avance les yeux une peu plus étroits, le pas un peu plus certain.  Se glissant sous la garde du badaud, peut-être était-il distrait par la gnome qui vient de l'appeler.  Soit, Thrin a la satisfaction de lui asséner un violent coup de hache à l’abdomen.  La hache s’enfonce profondément, laissant place à des cris de douleurs.  _[OOC : jet d’attaque 11 (8+2+1 (_bénédiction_), jet de camouflage 48%, 8 pts de dégâts]_

*«Ma belle, ne laissons pas ces truands s’échapper,»* lance Altran à la brave petite gnome qui, brillamment il doit l'admettre, est monté sur la caisse, arme à la main.  Il commence l’incantation d’un petit sort que lui avait montré Liabelle.  Si l’un d’eux tentait de fuir, il allait avoir une surprise ! *«Magicus telum,»* dit-il en omettant de terminer la combinaison de jeu de main.  Entre-temps, il garde un œil attentif à la brute en avant de l’elfe.

Les choses ne vont pas bien pour les brigands et ils le savent.  Ils sont tous deux sérieusement blessés et il font face à une force potentiellement trois fois plus élevé en nombre qu’eux.  Bon, il y a beaucoup de gnomes dans le groupe, mais ces petites gens sont sournoises et elles ont plus d’un tour dans leur sac.  En plus, leur cible pour la soirée semble s’être retournée contre eux.  La brute 2 et la brute 3 s’échangent un regard et le premier baisse son arme : *«Nous nous rendons,»* implore-t-il, *«Elle ne nous paie pas assez pour mourir !»*

Au même moment, un groupe de quatre hommes armés fait irruption à l’autre extrémité de l’allée.  Ils arborent les couleurs de la ville.  *«Par Avméa ! Qu’est qui ce passe ici ? Et que personne ne bouge !»*

Actions ?


----------



## wolvie (Apr 13, 2003)

Je baisse mon arme et je dis a mes nouveaux compagnons, spécialement le nain: "Acceptons la réddition de ces malandrins, ces hommes de loi s'occuperont d'eux comme il le merite."


----------



## Gez (Apr 13, 2003)

Naline s'écrie à l'attention des Miliciens _« Enfin vous arrivez ! Ces marauds s'en prenaient à ce pauvre prêtre, mais heureusement nous avons tous entendu ses appels à l'aide ! »_ Puis elle demande à Mitaine de se calmer.


----------



## dalshim (Apr 13, 2003)

Je suis du même avis que vous messire elfe. 
_Rengainant sa hache et son bouclier, les sourcils froncés : _ Mais je dois avouer que j'aimerais bien savoir le fin mot de cet histoire. La bataille me plait, mais j'aime bien savoir pourquoi j'ai combatu ...


----------



## Julie (Apr 13, 2003)

Imay désarme puis range immédiatement son arbalète. *"Je suis d'accord avec vous maître elfe, mieux vaut ne pas alimenter la confusion,"* répond Imay au rôdeur. *"La milice peut être facile à confondre,"* se murmure-t-elle. Imay demeure méfiante envers les intentions de la milice. Ses expériences passées et l'acceuil qu'elle avait reçu ce matin ne faisait rien pour la réconforter. Elle garde donc ses mains bien en vue et loin de toute arme, se contentant de répéter les propos de Naline : *"Nous avons simplement répondu à l'appel de détresse du prêtre."*

Imay observe attentivement les gardes. *"Au fait,si ça peut vous intéresser, deux brigands de sont enfuits dans cette direction il y a quelques secondes,"* ajoute-elle en indiquant la direction de fuite des individus.


----------



## Urbannen (Apr 15, 2003)

Altran est renconforté par la présence de loi.  Peut-être la grande ville est plus sûre qu'il ne le pensait.  Il laisse l'énergie du sort dissiper.  Il est un peu inquiété que tous ces gens l'aient écouté jeter un sort.  Se tournant vers les milices, il ne dit rien, préférant de ne pas attirer attention à lui même.  Il est toujours possible que son père le cherche déjà, et que sa description soit connue par les autorités des villes à l'alentour de Fossembault.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 15, 2003)

L’arrivée des gardes semble avoir littéralement mis les deux hommes à terre.  Tant bien que mal, ils tentent des cacher leur visage alors que les miliciens s’approchent.

Le sergent, écoute les compagnons donner leur version des faits alors qu’il négocie le pavé de l’allée.  *«Alors, messieurs, on s’attaque aux…»* Il s’arrête net. Il fait quelques pas rapide et agrippe un des deux hommes par le collet, le retournant violemment. *«Malek ?!»* Il saisit le deuxième : *«Pyror ?! Qu’est-ce que vous faites ici ? Et avec les couleurs de la guilde des Arlequins ? Et vous attaquez un prêtre ?! Vous allez avoir des explications à donner au capitaine !
- J’vous assure, sergent, *dit l’homme que le milicien a désigné comme Malek*, on ne voulait pas le tuer !
- Non, pas le tuer, *ajoute Pyror*.  Elle nous avait simplement payés pour lui faire peur.
- Jill, oui Jill c’est son nom, elle nous a payés pour lui faire peur.  Il fallait que l’on envoie un message clair à l’Église, c’est ce qu’elle nous a dit.  On a pas demandé pourquoi, on voulait pas savoir.
- Ça suffit ! Vous êtes aux arrêts.  Le capitaine et le magistrat décideront de votre sort, *interjette le sergent.*  En attendant vous allez croupir au cachot.  Quant à vous, *vous dit le sergent,* passez votre chemin. Et mon père… je vous suggère de rentrer prestement au monastère.*

Sur ce, le sergent et ses hommes escortent les deux gardes hors de l’allée vous laissant seul avec le prêtre.  Alors qu’ils sortent, vous pouvez entendre l’homme d’arme mentionner à un de ses hommes : *«Aller en avant chercher des hommes pour fouiller le quartier.  La petite gnome indiquait qu’il y en avait deux qui s’étaient échappés…»*

Les gardes partis, le prêtre laisse tomber un long soupir.  La tension qui était visible sous les ecchymoses semble le quitter.  Vous remarquez que l’homme est relativement jeune.  Ses courts cheveux bruns bouclés ébouriffés n’ont aucune marque de gris.  Les ecchymoses, grâce à l’intervention de Naline, semblent disparaître peu à peu.  Sa tunique blanche est souillée par la pluie et la boue de la ruelle.  Se tournant vers vous tous, il vous confie :

*«Qu’Avméa vous bénisse de votre intervention ! Je m’appelle Ruphus Laro, je suis un acolyte au monastère de l’église Saint-Grégorio-de-la-Passion.  Je revenais de l’orphelinat de la rue de la Lanterne quand j’ai été accosté par ces trois hommes.  J’ai crû qu’il s’agissait de simples brigands.  Il semble qu’il en était autrement.  Je présume que la guilde des Arlequins ne veut pas que nous poursuivons notre enquête…»* Il fait une courte pause, perdu dans ses pensées.  Il poursuit en disant : *«Étant donné que deux des malfaiteurs sont encore en liberté, est-ce que serait trop vous demander que de m’escorter jusqu’à l’église ?»*

Il a à peine dit ces mots que les cieux semblent avoir décider que vous devriez à tout le moins trouver un abri.  La pluie, jusque là fine, se met à tomber en grandes trombes.  L’eau est glaciale et la température tombe rapidement.


----------



## Gez (Apr 15, 2003)

Naline remet en ceinture sa serpe, et replace son bouclier dans son dos. Puis, un peu nerveuse, elle semble hésiter à parler avant de finalement se décider.
_« Vous nous devez une fière chandelle. Si vous nous racontiez cette histoire d'orphelinat autour d'un bon cidre et d'une soupe chaude ? Vous devez connaître une auberge tranquille dans le coin. J'ai plein de question à vous poser, et je suis sûre que tout ces braves gens aussi... »_


----------



## dalshim (Apr 15, 2003)

_grommelant dans sa barbe pendant qu'il range ses armes_ 
hum... un cidre ... une soupe ... ça n'a jamais nourri un nain, voyons...
_puis, se retournant vers le prêtre_ 
Personnellement, je m'accomoderai de quelque refuge que ce soit. Cette pluie va finir par me faire fondre. Décidez vous donc, mais une chose est sûre : que ce soit monastère ou auberge, je suis impatient de connaitre le fin mot de cette histoire !!


----------



## Gez (Apr 15, 2003)

En souriant, Naline adresse cette remarque à Thrin:
_« Bah, quand on sait s'y prendre, une seule groseille suffit pour être repue pour la journée! Malheureusement, je n'en ai pas de préparée sur moi. Mais je suis d'accord, il nous faut un toit pour cette nuit, ou on va attraper mal. »_


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 15, 2003)

*«Vous avez certes raison, ma fille, au coin d'un feu et avec un bon cidre, ce serait plaisant.  Malheureusement, je dois prestement rapporter les événements de la soirée à mes supérieurs.  Mais le frère Antoine fait une excellente soupe et je crois bien que nous serions en mesure de dénicher un petit cidre dans nos caves qui saura plaire à votre palais.

Pour ce qui est du refuge, le monastère ne peut certainement pas vous offrir le confort d'une auberge comme Le vieux soûlon, mais je suis certain que nous pourrions vous accomoder, messire nain.  Après tout, ce serait la moindre des chose.

Au fait, avant que je ne l'oubli, j'aimerai vous remercier pour vos soins, ma fille.  Il m'ont fait grand bien.»*


----------



## dalshim (Apr 15, 2003)

*Topons là père Laro. Je me présente : Thrin Voiprofonde. 
Je serais ravi, pour ma part, de trouver refuge dans votre monastère. D'ailleurs vos grandes salles ont, selon ce que j'ai ouïe dire, une résonnance accoustique impressionante.
C'est que ... je suis quelque peu mélomane, voyez-vous.

Hâtons nous avant que la pluie ne nous coule le long des os ...* 
_[OOC : pluie <-> os (au pluriel, os = eau) SUPERBE JEU DE MOT !!!!]_


----------



## wolvie (Apr 15, 2003)

Valishan range son arme après l'avoir essuyer. Il écoute attentivement ce que disent ses nouveaux compagnons en les observant attentivement. Il est impatient de connaitre l'histoire de ce pretre car le role des miliciens déguisé en bandit lui parait tres énigmatique.
Il dit donc : "Mon nom est Valishan et il me semble que nous ferions mieux de nous rendre dans un endroit où personne n'attendra le pere Laro ne sera pas attendu. Cette créature arachnide ne le laissera pas tranquille me semble-t-il."


----------



## Gez (Apr 15, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> *« Au fait, avant que je ne l'oubli, j'aimerai vous remercier pour vos soins, ma fille.  Il m'ont fait grand bien. » *




_« C'était tout naturel, voyons. Au fait, je m'appelle Naline, et voici ma fidèle Mitaine, mais il vaut mieux continuer les présentations à l'abri. »_


----------



## Julie (Apr 16, 2003)

Emporté par son amour des animaux, Imay se dirige vers Mitaines et tendant la main. *"Quelle belle renarde, je peux la flatter,"* demande Imay à Naline, ses yeux verts scintillants. Elle se ravise aussitôt, voyant la pauvre bête, ainsi que ses nouveaux compagnons tous mouillés. *"Pardons, où sont mes manières, je me nomme Imay Boischatel et je suis du même avis que vous, dépêchons-nous de trouver le monastère,"* ajoute-t-elle  aussitôt. *"Brrrr,"* dit elle en frisssonnant, *"j'ai froid."*


----------



## Urbannen (Apr 16, 2003)

«Frère Ruphus» dit Altran, «je voudrais bien te voir sûr et sain chez vous, et aussi l'abri que vous offrissez est très intéressant.»  Il sourit à Naline et Imay.  «Il semble que nous avons l'amitié des petits gens pour l'instant, ce qui est toujours bon.  Et aussi celle des guerriers elfes et nains.  Moi, je m'appelle Altran de...euh...Altran DuLac.»  

_[OOC: Guillaume, dis-moi s'il y a un pseudonyme plus approprié pour Altran, STP.]_


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 16, 2003)

*«Parfait,»* s’exclame joyeusement Ruphus. *«L’église n’est pas très loin d’ici.  C’est par là,»* vous dit-il en indiquant le fond de l’allée en direction de l’avenue du Magma.

Pendant que vous marchez en direction de l’église Saint-Grégorio-de-la-Passion, Ruphus vous explique ce qu’il sait de l’histoire.  *«Voyez-vous, dans la nuit du Primidi au Duodi, quatre enfants ont disparu de l’orphelinat de la rue de la Lanterne.  C’est un orphelinat tenu par l’Église depuis plusieurs années.  Bref, cette nuit là deux garçons et deux filles ont disparu des dortoirs sans laisser de traces.  Il y a eu plusieurs disparitions au cours des derniers mois ici a Chaudière, mais la disparition des enfants a causé beaucoup de mécontentement et d’inquiétudes parmi les fidèles.  En plus, avec cette guerre civile entre les deux princes…»* Ruphus pousse un long soupir avant de poursuivre son histoire.  *«Enfin, avec l’état actuel des choses, l’Église, dans sa grande sagesse, a décidé de promettre de retrouver les enfants.  En attendant d’avoir des indices, j’avais été envoyé par mes supérieurs à l’orphelinat pour nous assurer que tout était en ordre.  Ah, ce sera plus court par ici.  Avec cette pluie…»*

Ruphus interromps son récit alors que vous avez traversé l’avenue du Magma.  Vous êtes devant un petit bosquet d’arbres qui résistent à l’entassement et au développement urbain.  Au dessus de la fût des arbres, malgré la pluie, vous pouvez distinguer le clocher d’une église qui se dresse devant le ciel noir comme le fond d’un four. «Peut-être que la canopée nous protégera un peu de la pluie,» dit Ruphus tant pour vous rassurer que pour s’en convaincre.  Il est vrai que cette pluie commence à vous glacer jusqu’aux os.  Naline et Valishan, avec vos expériences de la grande nature, vous ne seriez pas surpris si cette pluie se changeait en neige dans le creux de la nuit.  Il semble qu’il fait suffisamment froid dans tous les cas. 

Vous suivez donc le prêtre le long d’un petit sentier aménagé dans le bosquet.  Il poursuit son récit : *«Je ne sais pas grand chose à propos des autres disparitions.  Seulement, il semblerait qu’elles soient toutes liées à des cambriolages.  Enfin, je sais que la Garde mène son enquête, mais j’ai crû comprendre qu’il n’y avait pas de tendances aux enlèvements et aux cambriolages.  Les victimes étaient toutes des bourgeois de bas rang ou de rang moyen et ils logeaient tous dans des districts différents.  Enfin, c’est ce que j’ai entendu mes supérieurs dire.
Ce qui m’intrigue c’est ces Arlequins.  Vivant dans un monastère, je ne suis pas au fait des organisations criminelles dans cette ville.  Oh, je ne suis pas naïf au point de ne pas me douter de leur existence.   Par contre, je me demande bien pourquoi une guilde de voleurs voudrait nous empêcher de retrouver les enfants…»*

Ruphus arrête son récit perdu dans ses pensées. Vous vous trouvez devant les grandes portes de l’église et du monastère attenant.  L’édifice de deux étages surplombé d’un superbe clocher est fait de marbre blanc aux veines d’un bleu vif.  Malgré l’obscurité croissante et la pluie, la blancheur de l’édifice semble lui donner une luminosité intrinsèque qui est en fort contraste des édifices de basalte qui jonchent l’avenue de l’Obsidienne.  De chaque côté des portes de grandes statues de marbre à l’effigie de chevaliers divins se dressent, gardant sévèrement la sainteté des lieux.  Chaque chevalier lève une masse d’arme au ciel.  Au dessus de la porte sont taillés les mots suivants : _Par le devoir et le droit chemin tu trouveras l’espoir._

Ruphus vous invite à l’intérieur et c’est avec un certain soulagement, que vous trouver enfin un abri de la pluie et du froid.  L’intérieur de l’église est austère, mais finement décorée avec des icônes représentant certains événements de la passion de saint-Grégorio.  Dès votre entrée, Ruphus est accosté par un jeune acolyte avec qui il converse quelques instants à voix basse.

Après avoir salué l’autel en guise de respect, Ruphus vous fait signe de le suivre.  Votre guide emprunte une porte à l’arrière de l’église qui semble mener au monastère attenant.  Vous déambulez dans les couloirs jusqu’à une porte qui ne semble pas particulièrement différente des autres.  Ruphus l’ouvre et vous révèle une antichambre tout aussi austère que le reste de l’endroit.  Par contre, un feu crépite dans le foyer et les quelques chaises qui sont distribuées dans la pièce semblent à certains d’entre-vous particulièrement invitantes.

*«Mettez vous à l’aise mes amis.  J’ai demandé au frère Martin de nous apporter des couvertures et un bon repas chaud.  A moins que vous n’ayez des questions, je vais aller voir si Sœur Jenya, ma supérieur, est disponible ?»*

À vous la parole…

_[OOC : Urbannen, Altran DuLac me semble tout à fait approprié comme surnom à notre ensorceleur.  Pas de problème ]_


----------



## dalshim (Apr 16, 2003)

*"Cela me convient tout à fait, mon père. Je tiends d'ailleurs à vous remercier encore une fois de votre hospitalité.

Je ne vous pas d'objection à ce que nous continuions cette conversation plus tard. J'en profiterai pour faire plus ample connaiscance avec toutes ces personnes courageuses."* 

Puis, se penchant discrètement vers le père Laro, Thrin ajouta à voie basse :
_"Et puis ... je réfléchit bien mieux lorsque j'ai le ventre plein"_ 

Enfin, Thrin se délesta de son atirail et commença à s'installer à côté de l'âtre.


----------



## Gez (Apr 16, 2003)

Un peu intimidée par l'endroit, Naline se dirige vers l'âtre avec Mitaine, lui retire son bât, et en profite pour la frotter un peu pour faire partir la boue de ses pattes. Après s'être réchauffée un peu, elle retire son armure, et lance _prestidigitation_.

En tapotant légèrement de sa main, elle fait tomber toute la poussière et la boue du voyage de ses vêtements, puis du reste de ses affaires. Puis, de la même façon, l'humidité disparait, et bientôt, ses vêtement semblent également de couleurs plus vives -- et de surcroit, non plus safran, roux et dorés, mais bleux, verts et blancs, assorties aux icônes décorant les lieux.

Puis elle farfouille dans le bât de Mitaine, sort une petite chope, et la tient entre ses mains en déclarant:
_« C'est agréable de se réchauffer les doigts! »_

_[La chope est chauffée à 60° par prestidigitation...]_

Pendant ce temps, Mitaine s'est roulée en boule au coin du feu, tel un chat, et attend tranquillement que sa fourrure sèche.


----------



## wolvie (Apr 16, 2003)

Valishan etait très attentif a ce qui les entourait pendant leur trajet vers le monastere, craignant une nouvelle attaque. Il se detend une fois arrivé au monastere. Les informations du pretre lui font se poser plus de questions encore.
Il s'instale donc autour du feu en réfléchissant puis il regarde ses compagnons : deux demoiselles gnomes, un nain qui pousse la chansonnette et un humain visiblement malalaise. Une bien étrange compagnie.
[OOC : J'en profite pour faire une description physique rapide de Valishan en vous invitant a faire de meme.
Valishan est un jeune elfe d'environ un siècle (soit environ 20 ans en équivalent humain). Il a les cheveux tres foncé, presque noir. Ils sont longs jusqu'aux épaules. Ses yeux vert émeraude ressortent beaucoup sur son visage assez pâle. Il porte une tunique verte. Il est plutot musclé pour un elfe bien que pour les normes humaines il ne soit pas remarquable de ce coté la. Il mesure 1m50 pour un poids de 45 kilos.]


----------



## Gez (Apr 16, 2003)

_[Pour les descriptions, voir ici et là.]_


----------



## dalshim (Apr 16, 2003)

_OOC : Pour les descriptions voir ici . _ 

Avant que le prêtre s'en aille, Thrin ajouta :
*"Excusez d'abuser de votre bonté, mon père, mais je me demandais ... * 
_...un temps d'hésitation..._ 
*"...seriez-vos en mesure de me dépanner d'un pipe bourrée ?...* 
*C'est que ... J'ai dû perdre la mienne au cours de mon voyage, il m'est impossible de remettre la main dessus..."* 

_Une fois que le prêtre sera parti, il commencera à murmurer un air de son enfance._


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 16, 2003)

Au interrogations du nain, le frère Ruphus répond :

*«L'appétit des nains est légendaire, c'est pourquoi j'ai demandé au frère Martin de vous apporter une double portion.  Pour ce qui est d'une pipe, je ne puis malheureusement pas vous fournir à ce sujet.  Les membres de notre congrégation vivent de recueillement et de travail.  Nous n'avons pas le loisir de profiter de ce plaisir.»*

_[OOC : Ruphus porte les couleurs de l'ordre de saint Grégorio, comme tous les prêtres que vous avez vu dans cette enceinte.  Par contre, sa soutane n'a pas les marques distinctives d'un prêtre ordonné.  Il est donc encore acolyte, membre des Ordres mineurs.  En d'autre termes, il n'a pas encore fait ses voeux.  Pour de plus amples renseignements, je vous réfèrent au manuel de campagne.]_


----------



## dalshim (Apr 16, 2003)

*"Ce n'est pas grave mon, père. Je vous remercie pour la double ration. Je n'en demandais pas tant."*


----------



## Urbannen (Apr 16, 2003)

Altran enleve son manteau et s'asseis pres du feu.  Il regarde les tours de Naline avec interet.  "Tu me fais penser a quelqu'un," il dit, "une amie de mon enfance."

Il tourne vers le groupe.  "D'ou venez-vous?  C'est la premiere fois dans ma vie que j'ai vu un elfe, des gnomes et un nain, parce que je viens de la campagne.  Est-ce que vous etes venu a la ville chercher ses fortunes comme moi?  Ou peut-etre vous vous connaissez déja, et je suis le seul étranger ici?"    

_[OOC:  presque pas d'accents d'orthographe cette fois - j'utilise un Mac et je ne sais pas les y faire    ) _


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 16, 2003)

_[OOC : puisque certains échanges entre personnage semble se dessiner, je vais attendre à demain avant d'afficher la suite.  Ceci devrait laisser le temps au joueurs de faire un peu de _role-playing_.]_


----------



## dalshim (Apr 17, 2003)

*Comme je l'ai dit à père Ruphus, je m'appelle Thrin Voieprofonde, du clan de Karkan.*
_Puis raconte son histoire accessible ici ..._ 
*...et voilà que j'ai été alerté par les cri de ce prêtre. La suite, vous la connaissez aussi bien que moi.*


----------



## Gez (Apr 17, 2003)

Urbannen said:
			
		

> *Altran enlève son manteau et s'assied près du feu.  Il regarde les tours de Naline avec intérêt.  "Tu me fais penser à quelqu'un," dit-il, "une amie de mon enfance."*




Intriguée, Naline répond _« Une amie ? Pourquoi ? Etait-elle une gnome ? »_




			
				Urbannen said:
			
		

> *Il se tourne vers le groupe.  "D'où venez-vous?  C'est la première fois dans ma vie que je vois un elfe, des gnomes et un nain, parce que je viens de la campagne.  Est-ce que vous êtes venu à la ville chercher ses fortunes comme moi?  Ou peut-être vous vous connaissez déja, et je suis le seul étranger ici?"*




_« Je ne puis répondre pour les autres, mais je suis étrangère ici, comme toi -- et on peut effectivement dire que je suis venue chercher fortune... »_



			
				Urbannen said:
			
		

> *[OOC:  presque pas d'accents cette fois - j'utilise un Mac et je ne sais pas les y faire    ] *



_[C'est pas grave... J'ai subtilement corrigé ça  Ma fois, il y a là moins de fautes que sur des forums français... Et à propos, pour "assied", on peut aussi mettre "assoit", comme tu préfères...]_



			
				dalshim said:
			
		

> *« Comme je l'ai dit au père Ruphus, je m'appelle Thrin Voixprofonde, du clan de Karkan. »
> Puis il raconte son histoire accessible ici ...
> « ...et voilà que j'ai été alerté par les cri de ce prêtre. La suite, vous la connaissez aussi bien que moi. »*




_« C'est très intéressant, messire Thrin. Je n'ai moi pas une histoire aussi tourneboulée à raconter. Vous devez déjà le savoir, je m'appelle Naline. On m'a aussi surnommée Yeux-de-soleil car des yeux jaunes comme les miens sont assez rare -- ma grand-mère en a aussi, cependant -- et je suis venue ici dans ma quête d'un endroit heureux et prospère. J'ai l'impression que je vais devoir encore chercher... »_

Elle jette un coup d'oeil à son animal, et poursuit:
_« Maintenant que Mitaine est sèche, je vais lui demander de vous renifler un peu, si ça ne vous dérange pas, pour qu'elle puisse vous reconnaître en tant qu'amis. Elle est très gentille, vous savez, mais elle est facilement effrayée. »_
Et elle conclut en poussant curieusement des cris d'animaux,_« wif ! wif ! »_ -- en réponse, Mitaine se lève, s'étire, puis trotte timidement vers la personne la plus proche...


----------



## Julie (Apr 17, 2003)

Jusqu'à présent, Imay était restée dans un coin sans même enlever son capuchon ou sécher ses vêtements. Elle est maintenant certaine que la disparition de ses parents n'est pas une simple coïncidence. Il doit y avoir une relation entre les deux. Imay reste immobile, perdue dans ses pensées jusqu'à ce que Mitaine la sorte de ses rêveries.

*"Bonjour toi. Mitaine, n'est-ce pas,"* demande Imay à Naline en tendant la main pour que Mitaine puisse la renifler. Elle résiste à la tentation de la flatter, puisque Mitaine semble hésitante. Voyant que tous ses nouveaux compagnons se sont mis à l'aise auprès du feu, Imay sent un frisson, lui rappelant qu'elle porte encore son manteau détrempé. 

Lorsque Mitaine termine de la renifler, Imay enlève d'abord son capuchon, révélant de longs cheveux noirs jet, parcouru d'une mèche d'un blanc immaculé. Ses grands yeux verts, dont l'un est encadré d'arabesques élaborés, laissent transparaître une note d'inquiétude. Vous remarquez également qu'elle porte un petit bijou au nez. Sous son manteau, Imay porte des vêtements très colorés, mais quelques peu souillés par la boue des rues. Il semble y avoir toutes les couleurs de l'arc-en-ciel dans ses vêtements. Du haut de ses 105 cm et 21,5 Kg, Imay se présente : *"Bonjour, je suis Imay Boischatel. Je suis une artiste ambulante. Ce n'est donc pas la première fois que je visite Chaudière, mais je ne demeure pas ici. En fait, je n'ai pas de demeure permanente. Ma famille et moi vivons des foires et des festivals. Par contre, mes parents ont également disparu ce matin. C'est pourquoi nous n'avons pas encore pliés bagages pour l'hiver. Cette foutue température a gâché nos spectacles. Pour couronné le tout, nos maigres revenus ont également disparus..."*


----------



## wolvie (Apr 17, 2003)

Valiashan tend la main vers Mitaine lorsque celle ci s'approche de lui afin qu'elle repere bien son odeur. Il essaie de la mettre en confiance et la caresse si elle n'a pas l'air trop effarouchée. Il continue d'écouter attentivement les récits des autres mais sans donner l'impression de s'interesser. Par contre il releve la tete lorsque Imay parle de la disparition de ces parents. Cela augmente le nombre de personnes disparues. De plus il ne semble pas y avoir de rapports entre des orphelins et une famille de gnome troubadours.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 17, 2003)

*Bienvenu à Horacio !*

Alors que vous faites les présentations, le jeune acolyte avec qui le frère Ruphus avait discuté à votre arrivée, fait irruption dans la pièce.  Il arrive avec un grand plateau chargé de victuailles.  Vous y voyez de la soupe, des fruits, du fromage, du pain frais quelques bouteilles de cidre.  Bref, de quoi faire un bon repas.  Si les chambres du monastère ne valent pas le confort de l’auberge du Vieux soûlon, la table est certainement aussi bonne !

*«Pardonnez-moi, de vous interrompe, messieurs et mesdames, je vous ai préparé un petit goûter.  J’en ai mis un peu plus que ce qui serait permis par les règles de l’ordre, mais étant donnée vos bonnes actions, je crois qu’Avméa sera indulgent,»* dit le frère Martin avec un petit sourire espiègle.

*«Je vois que vous pêcher de gourmandise encore une fois, frère Martin !»*

Une jeune femme portant les robes d’une prêtresse de l’ordre de saint Grégorio et non pas celles d’une simple nonne, phénomène qui demeure relativement rare ici dans Erdeven, se tient dans l’embrasure de la porte.  Ses longs cheveux bruns, soigneusement peignés, sont marqués des grandes mèches grisonnantes.  Elle regarde d’un air autoritaire le jeune acolyte.

*«Non, Mère Jenya, je vous assure,»* balbutie le jeune homme, *«je voulais… C’est à dire… C’est que je voulais…»*

Les trais de la prêtresse se détendent et laisse place à un large sourire.  *«Allons, frère Martin, je vous taquinais.  C’est une excellente initiative que d’avoir apporté une si belle table à nos hôtes.  Maintenant, laissez-nous, je vous prie, je dois discuter avec ces gens.»*

*«Oui, mère,»* répond le jeune homme en s’éclipsant, visiblement soulagé de ne pas avoir attiré la foudre de sa supérieure.

La jeune femme s’avance vers vous la main tendue en signe d’amitié.  Elle arbore un grand sourire, mais ses yeux laissent transparaître fatigue et inquiétude.

*«Bonsoir, bienvenus dans l’humble demeure d’Avméa.  Je suis Mère Jenya Urikas, en l’absence du Père Délashan, je suis la supérieure de cette congrégation.  Le frère Ruphus m’a raconté ce qu’il s’est passé ce soir.  Il m’a également indiqué la façon héroïque dont vous vous êtes portés à son secours.  Je vous en suis très reconnaissante.  Le frère Ruphus est un membre très apprécié et très dévoué de notre petite congrégation.

Je voudrais, en guise de remerciements, vous offrir logis pendant que vous serez à Chaudière.  C’est la moindre des choses que nous puissions faire.»*

La mère supérieure prend le temps de se servir un verre de cidre avant de continuer.

*«Ceci étant dit, j’aurais également une proposition à vous faire.  Comme vous le savez, il y a trois nuits, quatre enfants ont disparus de l’orphelinat de la rue de la Lanterne : Diacre, Éveline, Lucille et Terrem.  Ce sont les dernières victimes d’une série d’étranges de disparitions et de cambriolages. Remarquez, l’Orphelinat de la rue de la Lanterne a deux dortoirs, un pour les garçons, un pour les filles, tous deux situés à l’étage.  Deux enfants ont été kidnappés dans chaque dortoir.  Pourtant, personne, je dis bien personne, ni les enfants, ni les membres du personnel n’ont entendu ou vu quoique ce soit.»*

*«Pour ce qui est de la sécurité à l’orphelinat, les fenêtres et les portes sont barrées et les serrures sont de la meilleur qualité disponible ici à Chaudière.  Toutes les portes de l’orphelinat sont verrouillées la nuit pour empêcher les enfants de faire des expéditions impromptues la nuit dans les rue de la ville.,»* poursuit-elle.

*«Suite à ces événement l’Église a promis de retrouver les enfants disparus et de remettre les kidnappeurs à la justice séculaire afin qu’ils soit punis selon les lois des Hommes.  Bien que le frère Ruphus ne faisait pas partie en tant que tel de ce plan, il avait été envoyé à l’orphelinat pour y apporter un peu de confort.  Les gens ont besoin, maintenant plus que jamais d’être assurés de la présence d’Avméa et de son Église.» *

***

Nandeb avait parcouru la moitié de l’île, évitant soigneusement les zones de conflits, au cours des derniers mois.  Ça n’avait pas été chose facile.  Bien des barons étaient peu scrupuleux pour ce qui était du recrutement dans leurs armées, si on peut appeler ça du recrutement, sans compter qu’il y avait les brigands, les hordes d’humanoïdes et autres dangers du même genre.  Il avait pu visiter quelques villes, quelques villages, mais rien n’avait réellement retenu son attention.  Qu’est ce que le maître avait bien pu voulu dire par se chercher soi-même ?

Il était arrivé à Chaudière quelques instants à peine avant la fermeture des portes de la ville pour la nuit.  La garde l’avait laissé entré sans trop faire de tracas et les lourds panneau de bois s’étaient refermés derrière lui.  Nandeb avait presque l’impression d’entrer dans une prison.  Ce que c’est tassé ici, où sont les arbres, l’espace, comment les gens peuvent-ils vivre aussi près les uns des autres ?

Perdu dans ses pensées, Nandeb n’avait pas vu le jeune acolyte qui courait pour éviter la pluie froide qui tombait.  Nandeb, habitué de vivre dehors, ne s’en préoccupait pas.  L’accrochant au passage, le jeune moine s’excusa : *«Pardonnez-moi, je n’ai pas fait… Nandeb ? Mais qu’est-ce que tu fais ici ? »*  Nandeb redressa la tête.  Le jeune homme avait un air familier : *«Tirenn ?
-Frère Tirenn, je suis acolyte chez les grégoriens. Mais dis-moi Nandeb, depuis quand tu es en ville, je croyais que restait caché dans les bois ? Tu as un endroit pour loger ? Tu as mangé ? Non.  Allons, viens au monastère, le frère Martin prépare une excellente soupe et avec cette température, ça nous fera grand bien.  Tu en profiteras pour tout me raconter.»*

Assis au coin du feu dans la cuisine du monastère, Nandeb devait admettre que ce n’était pas si mal comme endroit.  Il n’aurait certainement pas choisi la vie de son ami Tirenn, mais il avait l’impression que c’était réciproque.  Quoiqu’il en soit, Tirenn avait quitté le village il y cinq ou six ans pour entrer chez les frères.  Après son tutellage, il avait été envoyé à Chaudière pour entreprendre la réfection des jardins et de l’herboristerie.  Étant fils de fermier, son passé lui était d’un grand service.  Nandeb ne pouvait qu’approuver.

*«Le vieux sorcier de la forêt t’a donc dit d’aller te trouver… Il a toujours eu des idées bizarres, celui-là.  Mais Avméa et Zemli sont des maîtres bien étranges qui ont chacun leur façon de faire.»*

*«Vous ne devriez pas implorer les dieux païens dans ces lieux, si Mère Jenya vous entendait,* s’exclamât le frère Martin qui entrait.
*- Tiens, de retour.  Je présume que notre bonne supérieure vous a encore accusé de gourmandise, mon frère,* répondit Tirenn, visiblement dans une excellente humeur.
*- Cela n’a rien à voir, nous sommes dans la maison d’Avméa.  Il n’est de notre…
- Holà, holà, mon frère, je ne voulais pas commencer un débat théologique et philosophique ce soir.  Je montrais simplement un peu de respect envers notre hôte et ses convictions.
- Vous avez raison.  Pardonnez-moi, tous les deux.  Avec toutes ces disparitions et l’absence du Père Délashan, je suis un peu nerveux.
- Parlant de disparitions, est-ce pour cela que Mère Jenya voulais rencontrer ces gens ?
- Je le crois, vous le savez tout aussi bien que moi, mon frère, nous ne somme pas assez nombreux dans cette petite congrégation pour mener cette enquête.  Mère Jenya va devoir faire appel à de l’aide extérieur.»*

Actions ?


----------



## Gez (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Imay: _
> *« Bonjour toi. Mitaine, n'est-ce pas ? »*




_« Voui. On peut la caresser, ça la rassurera sans doute un peu... »_




> _Imay: _
> *« Par contre, mes parents ont également disparu ce matin. »*




_« Tu penses que ça aurait un rapport avec ces voleurs de bambins ? Qui donc pourrait avoir une raison d'enlever de petites personnes, et pourquoi ? »_

A l'arrivée de Martin avec ses plats, Naline refroidit sa chope avant de se servir un peu de cidre, en remerciant le moinillon pour cette belle générosité.



> _Jenya: _
> *« Pour ce qui est de la sécurité à l’orphelinat, les fenêtres et les portes sont barrées et les serrures sont de la meilleur qualité disponible ici à Chaudière. Toutes les portes de l’orphelinat sont verrouillées la nuit pour empêcher les enfants de faire des expéditions impromptues la nuit dans les rue de la ville. »*




_« Restent les cheminées -- ou la magie. Est-ce que des créatures de la taille d'un enfant humain pourrait passer par une cheminée ? Cela laisserait la place à des vils voyoux tels que des gobelins ou des kobolds de passer... »_

Une grimace de défiance voile le visage de Naline alors qu'elle évoque les croquemitaines de son peuple.

_« Les malotrus déguisés ont parlé d'une certaine Jill, il pourrait peut-être nous en dire un peu plus. Pourrait-on savoir ce qu'ils ont dit à la milice ? »_

Après un court instant de réflexion:

_« Ah, et puis, pourriez-vous nous décrire ces malheureux enfants, Diacre, Éveline, Lucille et Terrem ? Afin que l'on puisse les reconnaitre aisément... Et puis, si on pouvait aller à l'orphelinat, Mitaine pourrait peut-être apprendre leur odeur d'après des objets à eux, ou au moins leur matelas. Son nez est aussi fin que celui d'un chien, vous savez ? »_


----------



## Julie (Apr 17, 2003)

*"Sans vouloir vous manquer de respect, mère Urikas, je crois que les dernières victimes de cette série de disparitions sont mes parents. Ils ont disapu de notre camp sans laisser traces ce matin, tout comme notre réserve d'argent,"* dit doucement Imay. *"Par contre, si les autres disparitions ont été accompagnés de cambriolages, je ne vois pas le lien avec les enfants d'un orphelina. A-t-il également été cambriolé ? Les enfants de l'orphelina sont-ils les seuls enfants disparus ? Qu'est-ce qu'une guilde de voleurs peut bien vouloir avec des enfants ? Personne n'a rien vu, ni entendu ?" *Excité d'avoir trouvé une piste après une journée de recherche infructueuses, Imay peine à contrôler sa curiosité.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 17, 2003)

Thrin s'avance et  sert la main de la prêtresse : *«Heureux de faire votre connaissance, ma Mère.  Nous avons fait ce qu'il fallait faire quand il fallait le faire.  De toutes manière un petit coup de hache, ça fait du bien à un nain ! Pour ce qui est du logis, j'accepterai volontier.»*

Thrin écoute Mere Urikas, puis les intervention d'Imay et de Naline.

*«N'en déplaise à mes compagnons, d'après ce que j'ai entendu dire, ce ne sont pas seulement des petites personnes qui ont disparus dans cette ville.  Il y a eu des humains, des nains, toutes sortes de gens.  Certains disent que des cultistes de Délénor capturent ces gens pour des sacrifices, d'autre disent que c'est le retour de la malédiction qui a fait disparaître les gnomes de l'île il y a quelques générations, mais qu'aujourd'hui elle frapperait sans égard à la race.»*

À la mention de la malédiction gnome, les deux membres de la race ne peuvent pas s'empêcher de frisonner.  Tous les gnomes connaissent les légendes.  Il fut un temps où les gnomes étaient beaucoup plus nombreux, vivant dans les villes ou dans des grandes communautés.  Aujourd'hui, il ne restait plus grand chose de cette communauté.  Les quelques clan gnomes qui survivaient étaient pour la plus part errant où s'étaient intégrés dans le communautés humaine jusqu'à en perdre leur identité.  Mais tous parlait de la malédiction qui faisait disparaître les proches.

*«Allons, messire Thrin, je ne crois pas qu'il sagissent de quelque chose d'aussi dramatique,»* répond la prêtresse. *«Mais vous avez raison de dire que ce ne sont pas seulement les petites personnes qui ont disparues.»*  Elle sort de sa poche quelques feuilles de parchemin qu'elle tend à Naline.  *«Comme vous pouvez le constater, la liste est longue.  Les victimes variées.  Et malheureusement, s'il faut en croire mademoiselle, désolé je n'ai pas saisi votre nom... Imay Boischâtel vous dites ? S'il faut en croire mademoiselle Boischâtel, il y a deux autre victimes à ajouter sur cette liste.  Le fait que ses parents aient disparus sans laisser de traces et que les biens matériels les plus précieux aient disparus correspond bien a modus operandi des malfaiteurs.

Mademoiselle Naline, vous signifiez qu'ils auraient peut-être pu passer par les cheminés, pour cela, il aurait fallu qu'ils soit bien petit, voyez vous-même.»*  La prêtresse indique la cheminée du foyer de cette pièce.  La sortie de la cheminé fait à peine une 15 cm de diamètres. *«Le monastère et l'orphelinat ont été construits à la même époque, par les mêmes architectes.  Les cheminés sont toutes aussi petites.  En plus, elles sont grillagées à trois pour empêcher les rats de rentrer.»*

*«Pour ce qui est des malotrus, je n'y connais pas grand chose.  J'ai cru comprendre qu'ils portaient des couleurs particulières, qu'une certaine Jill auraient été leur contact et qu'elle aurait réussi à filer.  Outre cela, je n'en connait pas grand chose.  Ah si, la milice les auraient appelés la guilde des Arlequins.  Pourquoi une guilde de voleurs auraient des intérêts dans le kidnapping d'orphelins, je ne sais pas.  Chose certaine, c'est que dans aucun cas qui figure sur cette liste il n'y a eu de demande de rançon.»*

*«Finalement, mademoiselle Naline, pour ce qui est de la description des enfants, je dois avouer mon ignorance.  Je ne vais pas régulièrement à l'orphelinat.  Madame Tashyk, la gouvernante serait mieux à même de vous répondre à ce sujet.»*

[OOC : À la demande de Dalshim, j'ai pris le rôle de Thrim jusqu'à mardi.  Il est parti en randonnée.  Aussi bien l'utiliser pour passer quelques rumeurs  Également, je joint une copie de la liste des disparus.]


----------



## Urbannen (Apr 18, 2003)

Avant, à Naline, un peu mystérieusement, «*Ma meilleure amie était petite comme toi, mais elle n'ést pas ni gnome ni halfelin.*»

A présent, au groupe. «*Quel pourrait bien être le lien entre des gens tellement différents?*» demande à haute voix Altran.  «*Toutes les races et tous les âges, chaque sexe.  C'est comme si quelqu'un cherchait un certain type de personne, mais ne sachant pas de quel type.    C'est inquiétant surtout que des enfants soient enlevés de leurs propres lits.  J'aimerais bien savoir la solution du mystère, mais comment?  Il semble impossible à résoudre.*»  

Il essaye d'utiliser sa compétence Connaissance (mystères) pour voir s'il connaît un type de magie, artefact, ou créature capable d'enlever les orphelins de leur chambre comme ça.  Jet +3.  [OOC: Oui, je sais, presque impossible, si c'est possible du tout.  Mais on peut toujours essayer!]


----------



## Horacio (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Bienvenu à Horacio !*



			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> *- Vous avez raison.  Pardonnez-moi, tous les deux.  Avec toutes ces disparitions et l?absence du Père Délashan, je suis un peu nerveux.
> - Parlant de disparitions, est-ce pour cela que Mère Jenya voulais rencontrer ces gens ?
> - Je le crois, vous le savez tout aussi bien que moi, mon frère, nous ne somme pas assez nombreux dans cette petite congrégation pour mener cette enquête.  Mère Jenya va devoir faire appel à de l?aide extérieur.»*
> 
> Actions ? [/B]




Après avoir marché pendant des semaines en essayant de trouver quelque chose qui puisse l'aider à se trouver soi même comme son maître l'avait demandé, Nemdab était plutôt fatigué et ne souhaité rien de plus qu'une bonne nuit tranquille à l'abri du froid, mais lorsqu'il ecoute parler des disparitions sa curiosité naturelle est agaçé...


*"Disparitions? Tirenn, je veux dire frère Tirenn, qu'est-ce que c'est ça?"*


----------



## Gez (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Jenya: _
> *« Pourquoi une guilde de voleurs auraient des intérêts dans le kidnapping d'orphelins, je ne sais pas.  Chose certaine, c'est que dans aucun cas qui figure sur cette liste il n'y a eu de demande de rançon. »*




_« Ils y ont intérêt s'ils sont engagés pour ça. Eux-mêmes n'en ont sans doute que faire, mais ils fournissent ensuite leur vicimes à quelqu'un d'autre. Qui ? Cette Jill ? Qui est elle, une esclavagiste ? »_



> _Jenya: _
> *« Finalement, mademoiselle Naline, pour ce qui est de la description des enfants, je dois avouer mon ignorance.  Je ne vais pas régulièrement à l'orphelinat.  Madame Tashyk, la gouvernante serait mieux à même de vous répondre à ce sujet. »*




_« Et bien, si l'on veut faire avancer cette enquête, il faudra y aller dès demain. Là, il est trop tard pour faire quoi que ce soit après cette discussion. J'ai sommeil, et Mitaine aussi. »_


----------



## Julie (Apr 18, 2003)

Puisque Naline lui a donnée la permission, Imay ne peut s'empêcher de caresser la fourrure luxuriante de Mitaine .
*"Je suis tout-à-fait d'accord avec toi Naline. Il est plus probable que nous trouvions réponses à nos questions à l'orphelina. Il semble y avoir un patron de par l'absence de patron. C'est bizare ce que je dis, mais on dirait un assortiement de gens pour peupler une ville. Il en a de tous les âges, de toutes les races, de tous les métiers..."* Imay se laisse emporter par ses pensées quelques instants. *"Je crois qu'il est grand temps d'aller me coucher, je commence à divaguer,"* dit-elle en arborant un large sourire.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Bienvenu à Horacio !*



			
				Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Après avoir marché pendant des semaines en essayant de trouver quelque chose qui puisse l'aider à se trouver soi même comme son maître l'avait demandé, Nemdab était plutôt fatigué et ne souhaité rien de plus qu'une bonne nuit tranquille à l'abri du froid, mais lorsqu'il ecoute parler des disparitions sa curiosité naturelle est agaçé...
> 
> ...




Tirenn et Martin se retournent vers Nemdab l'air incrédule.  C'est le sujet de l'heure en ville, comment ne peut-il pas être au courant ? Puis dans un éclair de réalisation :

*«Excuse-moi, mon ami.  J'avais oublié que tu viens seulement d'arrivé à Chaudière.  Tu es pour ainsi dire arrivée avec la dernière pluie,»* te dit Tirenn.  Il n'avait pas perdu l'habitude des mauvais jeux de mots. *«Voilà, au cours des derniers mois, il y a eu plusieurs disparitions mystérieuses accompagnées de cambriolages.  Tous les secteurs de la ville ont été touchés, toutes les classes sociales aussi.  Ce qui est étrange, c'est que personne n'a été visé en particulier et personne n'a vu ni entendu quoique ce soit.  Jusqu'à présent seuls des adultes avaient disparus.  Cependant, il y a trois jours, quatre enfants ont été kidnappés de l'orphelinat de la rue de la Lanterne, un orphelinat tenu par l'Église.  Devant le tollé que cela à causé, l'Église à promis de retrouver les enfants et les coupables.  D'où l'objet de notre conversation.»*


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 18, 2003)

Face à toutes ces questions et toutes ces hypothèses, la prêtresse hoche de la tête.  *«Je vois que j'ai piqué votre curiosité.  Si vous voulez poursuivre ce fil d'idées, voici ma proposition.  Étant donné, que nous ne possédons pas les ressources nécessaires pour mener cette enquête, malgré les promesses faites, l'Église serait prête à vous dédommager pour votre temps et l'énergie que vous y consacrer.  Si vous êtes en mesure de capturer les malfaiteurs, de les traduire devant le magistrat et de rammener les victimes, l'Église vous versera à votre groupe un montant de 2 500 couronnes.  De plus, en signe de notre bonne foi, voici un petit quelque chose qui pourrait vous aider et vous apporter la protection d'Avméa.»

D'un pli de sa robe, Jenya sort cinq fioles de verre sur lequel est taillé le symbole d'Avméa.  Sur chaque fiole est fixé une petite étiquette en étain sur laquelle est gravé : Aesculapius.

«Ces élixir devrait être en mesure de soigner les blessures superficielles, en espérant que vous n'ayez pas à vous en servir,» dit-elle en les déposant sur le plateau avec les victuailles.

«Alors, qu'en dites-vous ?»

[OOC : Même en temps de guerre, la somme de 2 500 couronnes est une jolie somme sur Erdeven.  C'est plus de 10 fois ce qu'un citoyen moyen va toucher dans toute une année.]*


----------



## Gez (Apr 18, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> *D'un pli de sa robe, Jenya sort cinq fioles de verre sur lequel est taillé le symbole d'Avméa.  Sur chaque fiole est fixé une petite étiquette en étain sur laquelle est gravé : Aesculapius.*




Cette étiquette éveille l'attention de Naline. Le nom lui rappelle les asclépiades, ces plantes médicinales très utiles pour faire des baumes de soins alchimiques ou des infusions curatives. En entendant Jenya déclarer qu'il s'agit de potions de cicatrisation des blessures, elle est contente d'avoir vu juste.



> _Jenya: _
> *« «Alors, qu'en dites-vous ? »*




_« J'ai des choses bien différentes à faire, mais je ne peux pas laisser ces criminels, quels qu'ils soient, continuer à enlever de pauvres gens. Je ferais ce que je pourrais pour aider. »_


----------



## Julie (Apr 18, 2003)

*"Vous pouvez compter sur moi, je voudrais bien retrouver mes parents,"* répond Imay. Un rapide calcul lui permet de constater que la somme proposée remplacerait très bien la disparition des réserves de la famille.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 18, 2003)

_[OOC : Wolvie, dans l'intérêt de faire avancer l'histoire, je présume que Valishan est d'accord.  Si ce n'est pas le cas, Jenya n'en fera pas un plat, mais elle sera visiblement déçue.]_

Thrin, exubérant comme à l'accoutumé répond : *«Vous pouvez compter sur ma hache et sur ma voix.  On ne peux pas laisser les petits disparaître sans intervenir !»*

Altran, pour sa part, reste silencieux dans l'ombre.  Un simple hochement de la tête semble être sa seule réponse qu'il donne à la prêtresse.

*«Parfait ! Je suis heureuse d'apprendre que nous avons trouvés nos hommes.  Je sais que vous êtes fatigués, mais j'ai un dernier élément à vous soumettre qui pourrait vous être utile.

Le monastère a en sa possession un objet sacré, l'Étoile de la justice.  Normalement, seul le père Délashan est autorisé à l'utilisé, mais vu les circonstances... Quoiqu'il en soit, cette masse d'arme sacrée a le pouvoir de nous laisser entrevoir les dessins cachés d'Avméa.  Pour ce faire, nous pouvons lui poser une question à laquelle nous obtenons réponse, pas toujours très claire, mais les volontés d'Avméa ne le sont pas toujours.

J'ai donc demandé à cette relique : «Où sont les enfants qui ont été kidnappés de l'orphelinat de la rue de la Lanterne ?»  Voici la réponse que j'ai obtenu :»*  Jenya sort un petit morceau de parchemin qu'elle déplie soigneusement avant de le lire à voix haute :

*«Les serrures sont la clé pour les retrouvés.
Cherchez au-delà du rideau, sous la chaudière,
Mais attention au portes dentées.
Descendez au sein des défenses de malachite.
Là où la vie est acheté à prix d'or.
La moitié d'un nain les retient, mais pas pour longtemps.

Je suis convaincu que l'Étoile de la justice nous révèle ici des indices importants.  J'ai particulièrement réfléchi à la première ligne au cours des dernier jours.  Je ne suis pas certaine de quelles serrures il s'agit, mais je soupçonne qu'il s'agisse des serrures de l'orphelinat.»*

Elle tend la note à Imay, qui se tien proche d'elle.


----------



## Gez (Apr 18, 2003)

Naline répète l'oracle en commentant chaque ligne:

_« Hum... Cela n'a pas l'air si obscur que ça...

"Les serrures sont la clé pour les retrouver."
Bon, on verra.
"Cherchez au-delà du rideau, sous la chaudière,"
Là, c'est évident: les prisonniers sont sous la ville, sans doute une grotte volcanique. Le rideau, c'est peut-être une cascade.
"Mais attention au portes dentées."
Je ne sais pas trop, on verra.
"Descendez au sein des défenses de malachite."
La malachite est une pierre volcanique. Vert sombre, assez jolie d'ailleurs. Une caverne taillée dedans, ça doit être assez impressionant.
"Là où la vie est acheté à prix d'or."
Ceci confirme que ces arlequins ont un acheteur.
"La moitié d'un nain les retient, mais pas pour longtemps."
Alors là, je ne prétend pas comprendre le sens, si ce n'est qu'il faut se dépêcher. Une moitié de nain ? Un nain cul-de-jatte ou manchot ? »_


----------



## Horacio (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Bienvenu à Horacio !*



			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tirenn et Martin se retournent vers Nemdab l'air incrédule.  C'est le sujet de l'heure en ville, comment ne peut-il pas être au courant ? Puis dans un éclair de réalisation :
> 
> «Excuse-moi, mon ami.  J'avais oublié que tu viens seulement d'arrivé à Chaudière.  Tu es pour ainsi dire arrivée avec la dernière pluie,» te dit Tirenn.  Il n'avait pas perdu l'habitude des mauvais jeux de mots. «Voilà, au cours des derniers mois, il y a eu plusieurs disparitions mystérieuses accompagnées de cambriolages.  Tous les secteurs de la ville ont été touchés, toutes les classes sociales aussi.  Ce qui est étrange, c'est que personne n'a été visé en particulier et personne n'a vu ni entendu quoique ce soit.  Jusqu'à présent seuls des adultes avaient disparus.  Cependant, il y a trois jours, quatre enfants ont été kidnappés de l'orphelinat de la rue de la Lanterne, un orphelinat tenu par l'Église.  Devant le tollé que cela à causé, l'Église à promis de retrouver les enfants et les coupables.  D'où l'objet de notre conversation.» *




*Et vous disez que vous cherchhez de gens pour vous aider les retrouver? Hmmm, je crois que je voudrais vous aider, mon maître n'aimerai pas que je laisse ces pauvres enfants sans secours si je peux faire quelque chose pour eux.*


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 18, 2003)

*«Vraiment !? Hé bien, je ne reconnais pas le petit enfant isolé qui passait son temps le nez dans les fleurs de mon enfance.  Tu dois avoir grandit un peu... à mon insu.  Allez viens, je vais faire les présentations.»

*****

Alors que vous considérez les dernières révélations de Jenya, un petit cognement discret se fait entendre à la porte.  Un acolyte entre-ouvre la porte.

«Pardonnez-moi cette intrusion, mère Urikas.  J'ai un ami d'enfance de passage à Chaudière qui aimerait bien vous rencontrer.  Je lui ai parlé de notre situation et il aimerait bien donner un coup de main.  Puisque vous étiez en train de discuter de ceci avec ces messieurs et ces dames, j'ai pensé...

- Mais très certainement, qu'il entre.»

Le jeune acolyte ouvre donc la porte.  Il fait entrer un grand jeune homme aux cheveux très roux.  Vêtus de vêtements aux couleurs de la terre, il vous donne l'apparence de quelqu'un qui, comme plusieurs d'entre-vous passe plus de temps à l'extérieur que dans les enceintes citadines et dans les milieux cloitrés comme celui-ci.

«Mère Urikas, laissez-moi vous présenter Nendab, apprentis auprès de maître Elijh, un druide résident près de mon village natal.  Nendab, voici mère Jenya Urikas, prêtresse de l'ordre de saint Grégroire, gouvernante par intérim de notre monastère, en l'absence du père Délashan,» puis à mi-voix il ajoute, «Ne t'en fais pas, elle est très tolérante de l'ancienne religion.  Elle ne retiendra pas ça contre toi.»

«Effectivement, les druides sont les protecteurs de la création d'Avméa.  Avméa est la bonté et la tolérance, ses enfants, quelque soient leur croyances sont toujours les bienvenus.  Heureux de faire votre connaissance Nendab.  Le frère Tirenn vous a-t-il mis au courant de la situation ? Oui ? Alors, laissez-moi vous présenter les autres personnes qui également veulent participer à la recherche des enfants : la gnome aux vêtements bleus, verts et blancs se nomme Naline et sa compagne à quatre pattes se nomme Mitaine, je crois.  La demoiselle gnome vêtus d'une tenue multicolore, portant un tatouage autour de l'oeil gauche se nomme Imay.  Nous avons ici messire Thrin Voixprofonde, un nain du clan de Karkan, adepte de la hache et de la chansonnette.  Je vous présente ensuite Valishan, elfe et arpenteur des bois.  Et finalement, l'homme qui se tient un peu à l'écart, c'est messire Altran duLac.

Nous étions en train de discuter des résultats de la divination que j'ai faite pour tenter de retrouver les enfants.  À la question : «Où sont les enfants qui ont été kidnappés de l'orphelinat de la rue de la Lanterne ?», j'ai obtenu la réponse suivante.  Vous permettez, mademoiselle Imay ?»

La pretresse emprunte le bout de parchemin, qu'elle tend à Nendab.

«Nous avons également complié une liste des victimes de ces disparitions... Ah, mademoiselle Naline, si vous permettez.»  Elle tend à Nendad, trois feuilles de parchemin.  «Il semblerait qu'à cette liste, il faille ajouter les noms de... Au faite, ma fille quel étaient les noms de vos parents,» demande-t-elle à Imay.

«Le marché offert est le suivant : 2 500 couronnes à la personne ou le groupe qui ramenera les enfants et les victimes, en plus de traduire en justice les responsables de ces enlèvements.  En guise de notre bonne foi, je vous remet à chacun, un fiole d'Aesculapius,» dit-elle en ajoutant une sixième fiole aux six déjà présentes sur le plateau.

[ooc : Voilà, les présentations sont faites, à vous la parole.]*


----------



## Gez (Apr 18, 2003)

Le bon accueil et le cidre doux aillant diminué sa timidité, surtout envers un druide, Naline déclare de sa petite voix:

_« Bonsoir ! Si tu as faim ou soif, je peux te réchauffer un bol de soupe ou te rafraîchir un verre de cidre ! »_

_[Je ne crois pas qu'il se soit écoulé plus d'une heure déjà, donc elle peut continuer ses effets de prestidigitation.]_


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 18, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *[Je ne crois pas qu'il se soit écoulé plus d'une heure déjà, donc elle peut continuer ses effets de prestidigitation.] *




_[OOC : Effectivement, il s'est écoulé une vingtaine de minutes tout au plus.]_


----------



## Julie (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gez_
> *"Mais attention au portes dentées."
> Je ne sais pas trop, on verra.*




*"Ça fait peut-être référence à une herse. Il y a peut-etre une herse piégée qui bloque l'entrée de la caverne."*



> _Originally posted by Gez_
> *"La moitié d'un nain les retient, mais pas pour longtemps."
> Alors là, je ne prétend pas comprendre le sens, si ce n'est qu'il faut se dépêcher. Une moitié de nain ? Un nain cul-de-jatte ou manchot ?*




*"Lorsque j'étais enfant, mon père me racontait une histoire. Il disait que la race des gnomes était née de l'union d'un nain et d'une hafeline. Il est possible que la référence à une moitié de nain veuille dire un gnome."*



> _Originally posted by Guillaume_
> *«Il semblerait qu'à cette liste, il faille ajouter les noms de... Au faite, ma fille quel étaient les noms de vos parents,»*




*"Alton et Rowyna Boischatel, ma mère,"*


----------



## wolvie (Apr 19, 2003)

Valishan, apres avoir manger quelque petite chose, écoute attentivement ce que dis la pretresse. Il a du mal a lui faire totalement confiance mais la disparition de ces enfants doit etre élucidée et eux ramené à leur monde. Il tend la main vers Imay et lui demande:
"Pourrais-je observer ces documents de plus près s'il vous plait?"


----------



## wolvie (Apr 19, 2003)

"Je suis d'accord avec les déductions que vous avez faites a partir de cette divination. Je pense néammoins que certaine de ces strophes cachent des mystères plus complexes. Je pense également que le "rideau" pourrait être le lac volcanique se trouvant au fond du cratère, au milieu de la ville. Mère Urikas, je vais moi aussi vous aider a retrouver ces gens, notament les enfants. Mais je vois que le nombre de personnes enlevées est beaucoup plus important que ce que j'avais d'abord penser."
Valishan observe attentivement la liste des personnes enlevées puis continu.
"La reflexion de Imay, même si elle semble bizarre, me semble tout a fait pertinente. Il semblerait en effet que le seul point commun a toutes ces personnes, c'est qu'elle n'en ont pas. Il semble qu'en les rassemblant on pourrait créer un petite communauté."
Il rend les papiers à Imay.
"Mais je ne comprend pas le role de miliciens déguisés en membre d'une guilde de malandrins, ni celui de cet etre arachnide dans cette histoire."


----------



## Gez (Apr 19, 2003)

_« S'il s'agit d'esclavagistes, il n'est pas surprenant qu'ils enlèvent des personnes variées. Le plus dur sera de retrouver les clients de ces infâmes pour libérer toutes les victimes; mais si on peut au moins mettre un terme à cet odieux trafic, ce sera déjà un grand bien. »_


----------



## wolvie (Apr 20, 2003)

"Il me semble que certaines des victimes ne correspondent pas vraiment avec les victimes d'un eventuel réseau d'esclavagiste. Je pense que cette affaire est plus compliquée que cela."


----------



## Gez (Apr 20, 2003)

Si tout le monde a fini de manger, Naline récupère discrètement les restes pour les donner à Mitaine.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 21, 2003)

*"Des esclavagistes, ici ? À Chaudière ? Quelle idée saugrenue ! La ville n'a certainement pas de pratiques aussi dénigrantes, aussi viles ! Je refuse de croire une telle possibilité,"* s'exclame Jenya. *"Mais tout de même, je dois admettre, que cela expliquerai bien des choses... Soit.  Je vois que vous avez tous accepté de nous aider dans cette situation.  Je vous remercie.  Maintenant, si vous voulez bien m'excuser, je vais devoir prendre congé.  Mon devoir m'appelle.  La prière de la nuit doit être préparée."*

Elle se lève donc, vous salut tous un part.  En sortant, elle ajoute : *"Je vais demander au frère Trienn de rester à votre disposition.  Lorsque vous aurez terminez, ceux d'entre-vous qui resterez ici ce soir, il vous montrera vous cellules.  Bonsoir, mes enfants, qu'Avméa veille sur vous."*


----------



## Gez (Apr 21, 2003)

_« Bonne nuitée, et que vos songes soient apaisants. »_


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 21, 2003)

_[OOC : je vais attendre que les joueurs se soient entendus sur un plan ou une orientation avant d'afficher la suite.

La parole est donc à vous.]_


----------



## Gez (Apr 21, 2003)

Naline s'approche d'Imay pour lui parler.
_« En fait, il faudra commencer par tes parents. Ce sont les derniers à avoir été enlevés, c'est là que la piste sera peut-être encore chaude... Si on ne trouve pas d'indice suffisants, et si Mitaine ne trouve pas de piste, on ira chercher plus d'informations à l'orphelinat. Qu'en penses-tu ? »_


----------



## Julie (Apr 22, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *Naline s'approche d'Imay pour lui parler.
> « En fait, il faudra commencer par tes parents. Ce sont les derniers à avoir été enlevés, c'est là que la piste sera peut-être encore chaude... Si on ne trouve pas d'indice suffisants, et si Mitaine ne trouve pas de piste, on ira chercher plus d'informations à l'orphelinat. Qu'en penses-tu ? » *




*"Je crains que ce ne soit pas très utile. La pluie aura effacé toutes traces visuelles et olfactives autour du camp. Nous n'avons riens trouvé lorsque nous nous sommes rendus compte que mes parents étaient disparus. Cependant,"* continue Imay en jettant un regard rapide et un sourire en coin vers Valishan, *"nous n'avions pas de spécialistes pour nous aider. Quoi qu'il en soit, si vous voulez examiner notre camp, je ne resterai pas avec vous ce soir. Le clan doit se préparer pour l'hiver. Nous avions convenus que les autres partiraient demain matin et que je resterais ici à la recherche de mes parents. Il ne restera pas beaucoup d'indices demain matin, à moins que je ne puisse les avertir. Je devrai donc retourner au camp ce soir pour avertir ma famille."*


----------



## Urbannen (Apr 22, 2003)

«*J'ai une idée, si vous me permettez de la proposer*,» dit Altran.  «*Il me semble que la piste doive être la plus récente chez les hommes qui se sont attaqués au frère Ruphus.  Si nous pouvions arranger un entretien, peût-être une interrogation nous serait fructueuse.  Vous voyez, j'ai certains pouvoirs de persuasion à ma disposition.  Je peux faire que les criminels aient une confiance totale en moi.  C'est un pouvoir que j'ai dès mon enfance.  Ils me regarderont comme un bon ami, en sorte qu'ils soient très disponible à répondre à toutes mes questions.  Au moins, ça pourrait nous donner un indice à la piste si nous n'en trouvons pas d'autres.*»


----------



## Horacio (Apr 22, 2003)

Nemdab était un peu malalaise entre tous ces gens, comme hors de place... Il étaient gentils, et la petite gnome l'avait offert un bol de soupe, mais Nemdab n'était pas habitué aux gens, donc il les laissait discuter et simplement écoutait ces parôles...

Mais il était tard déjà, et s'ils allaient faire quelque chose le lendermain il faudrait aller se coucher, donc timidement il a pris la parôle.

*Donc, si j'ai bien compris, il y a certain vilains gens qu'ont osé s'attaquer à un prêtre et vous les avez empecher de le faire et maintenant ils sont en prison... 

Hmmmmm, je crois que ces gens sont la seule piste que nous avons par le moment. Nous pouvons aller à l'orphelinat, ou chercher les parents de cette gentile gnome, mais je crois que d'abord nous devrions interroger ces malandrins avant qu'ils disparesse de prison. Peut-être nous devrions essayer de dormir an peu et aller là-bas tôt le matin...*


----------



## wolvie (Apr 22, 2003)

"Nous serions plus efficace si  nous nous separions en deux groupes. Le premier irait chercher des indices au campement d'Imay, avant que sa famille s'en aille et les efface tous. Le second pourrait aller interroger les faux malandrins avant qu'ils ne s'échappe ou soient libérés. Je pense que le premier groupe pourrait etre composé d'Imay, de Naline et de moi; et le second groupe de Altran, Thrin et notre nouvel ami dont je n'est pas encore reconnu le nom."


----------



## Julie (Apr 22, 2003)

*"Je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'aller foullier le camp de ma famille. Il est à découvert, la pluie aura probablement effacé tous les indices qu'il aurait pu y avoir d'ici demain matin. Si nous voulons inspecter les lieux, il faudrait le faire ce soir en souhaitant que mon clan n'ait pas déjà levé les feutres,"* répond Imay d'un air plutôt inquiet. *"Au nombre de personnes que nous sommes, je crois que c'est une bonne idée de séparer en deux groupes pour être plus efficace. Cependant j'opterais plus pour un groupe à l'orphlina et un groupe à l'interrogation."*


----------



## Urbannen (Apr 23, 2003)

*Je crois que Imay a raison.  Mais il est trop ce soir pour faire quoi que ce soit.  J'ai passé la journée à marcher, le temps est devenu laid, et maintenant je voudrais bien accepter l'hospitalité de soeur Jenya, pour cette nuit au moins.* Il ajoute en souriant.  «*Imaginez-vous ce qu'on pourrait faire avec tout cet argent!*»

Puis il regarde Nemdab et lui offre sa main.  «*Bienvenue.  Il semble que vous soyez un autre naufragé de la tempête.  Mais vous êtes arrivé juste en temps pour nous aider dans notre entreprise.*»


----------



## Gez (Apr 23, 2003)

_« Je suis assez fatiguée, mais s'il faut se dépêcher pour voir le camp des parents d'Imay_, annonce Naline,_ je suis prête. Tout le monde n'est pas obligé de venir, il faudrait juste que tu me montres le chemin, Imay, et je verrais ce qu'on paut faire -- mieux vaut agir que se complaire dans l'impuissance et le défaitisme, comme dit mon père... »_


----------



## dalshim (Apr 23, 2003)

Thrin soulève enfin la tête de ses bols de soupes, des restes plein la barbe. Il essuie celle-ci avec un gros morceau de pain qu'il englouti aussi sec.
*Excusez moi, mais il était de mon devoir de faire amende honorable à ce repas. Le contraire aurait été incorrect envers nos hôtes.* 
Puis, après avoir finit sa dernière gorgée de cidre et laissé échaper un rot tonitruant, il ajouta :
*Pourriez-vous me faire passer la réponse de l'oracle, s'il vous plait?* 
Il consulte le parchemin d'un air pensif. Après quelque minutes de silence, il dit :
*Je suis relativement d'accord avec ce que vous en avez déduit.
Pour ce qui est des serrures, il faut espérer qu'elles n'auront pas été touchée demain.
Pour ce qui est du rideau, je pencherais volontier pour l'interprétation de messire l'elfe, fier combatant.
Par contre, je ne pense pas que  la moitié d'un nain  soit à prendre en sens immédiat du mot. Il pourrait, en effet, désigner un gnome, mais je pense plutôt à quelque chose de plus mystérieux . Une force ou une entité qui empêcherai la personne responsable d'aller au bout de ses dessein.

Je serais donc d'avis, comme vous, de commencer cette enquête demain. Je veux bien aller rendre visite aux brigands. Si la persuation de maitre Valishan s'avère inefficace, peut-être pourais-je les rendre un peu plus ...* _un large sourir éclaicit alors son visage_ *...RECEPTIF.

Par contre, je serais d'avis aussi de faire un tour du côté du lac une fois toutes nos investigations accomplies.
*


----------



## wolvie (Apr 23, 2003)

"Je n'ai pour ma part pas besoin d'autant de sommeil que vous. Je suis donc d'accord  pour accompagner Naline au campement de la famille d'Imay dès ce soir. Ainsi s'il y a quelque chose a y voir nous aurons peut etre une chance de les trouver. Nous pourrions ainsi nous séparer en deux groupes, dès demain matin, pour aller a l'orphelinat et a la prison."
Valishan se lève, reprend son arc et son carquois qu'il avait poser a terre puis se dirige vers la porte.


----------



## Julie (Apr 23, 2003)

*"D'accord, si vous insistez. Naline, Valishan et moi irons au camps de ma famille. Les autres peuvent rester ici,"* répond Imay avant d'engloutir son dernier morceau de pain. *"Si vous êtes prêts, nous pouvons partir immédiatement."* Imay remet son manteau encore humide et reprend son sac à dos. *"Il devrait y avoir assez de place pour nous tous au camp. Nous pourrons donc dormir là. Ce sera peut-être un peu tassé, mais nous pourrons au moins être au sec. De toutes façons, je doute que les gardes ne nous laissent entrer dans la ville au beau milieu de la nuit. Particulièrement deux gnomes,"* ajoute-elle amèrement. *"Dites, mademoiselle Naline, comment avez-vous réussi à sécher vos vêtements aussi rapidement, les miens sont encore bien humides,"* demande-t-elle, en s'apperçevant que les vêtements de Naline sont bien sec.


----------



## Gez (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Imay: _
> *« Dites, mademoiselle Naline, comment avez-vous réussi à sécher vos vêtements aussi rapidement, les miens sont encore bien humides&nbsp? »*




_« Un simple petit effet de prestidigitation,_ répond-elle, en s'approchant d'Imay, _comme ça... »_

Elle tapote un peu les vêtements d'Imay, comme pour les épousseter, mais le résultat est des vêtements chauds, secs, et dépoussiérés.

_« Dommage que l'on retourne sous la pluie... Enfin, ce n'est pas bien grave. »_


----------



## dalshim (Apr 23, 2003)

*Bien... Faites tout de même attention à vous ! Vous me verriez très peinés de devoir enterrer de potentiels amis ...* 

Puis d'une voie rauque, il entonne une chanson inventée à l'instant:
_Ooooooo Aaaaaaav Mééééé Aaaaaaaa
Protègeuh leeees de tes diviiiiiiiiinnnn bras !
Ooooooo Aaaaaaav Mééééé Aaaaaaaa
Laiseuh leeees encore un peu iciiiii baaaas !_

*AHAHHAHAHAHAHHA* _[rire tonitruant]_


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 24, 2003)

Les compagnons se séparent donc sur le pan de la porte.  Le premier groupe, composé de Nendab, Altran et Thrin, sont conduit à des cellules de moine.  Les chambres sont étroites et spartiates.  On y retrouve un petit lit, un coffre, un prie-dieu et une bassine.  Les lits sont confortables sans plus.  Le matelas de paille sont tout de même plus moelleux que la pierre du sol.  Des couverture en laine du pays sont posées, soigneusement pliées, au pied de chaque lit.

La minuscule fenêtre de chaque chambre, sous lesquelles sont placés les prie-dieux, donnent sur le cloître du monastère.  Malgré l'automne avancé, on peut encore y apercevoir les restes d'un jardin méticuleusement aménagé.

Le frère Tirenn indique à chacun que les matines auront lieu à l'aube et qu'un bref repas sera servis au réfectoire immédiatement après la messe.  *«Bonsoir et qu'Avméa veille sur vos rêves,»* vous souhaite-t-il avant de vous quitter.

Quant à Naline, Valishan et Imay, c'est une forte pluie qui vous acceuille à l'extérieur.  La température a fortement chuté et un bon vent souffle sur la ville.  L'eau est glaciale.  À l'altitude où vous vous trouvez, c'est tout juste si elle ne gèle pas au contact des surfaces froides.  La couverture nuageuse cache la lumière de la lune et des étoiles.  La nuit est sombre.   Heureusement, quelques lampadaires éclairent l'avenue.

Pensant aux enfants et aux autres disparus, vous vous précipitez dans la rue, suivant les maisons et les édifices, en tentant de rejoindre le plus rapidement possible chaque surplomb, question d'éviter la pluie autant que possible.  Rien y fait, avec le vent, vous êtes transit en l'espace de cinq minutes.  Vous suivez l'avenue de l'Obsidienne jusqu'aux portes ouest derrière lesquelles se trouvent les terrains de la foire.

En vous approchant, vous vous rendez-compte que les portes de la ville sont fermées.  Deux gardes, blotis dans des guérites, garde l'entrée.  À votre approche, un d'eux s'approche de vous jurant contre le ciel qui semble lui tomber sur la tête.

*«Holà braves gens ! Où allez-vous comme-ça ? Les portes sont closes pour la nuit, sur l'ordre de Sire Sererin Navalant.»*

Actions ?

_[ooc : désolé pour le retard, j'ai été retenu à l'université.  Je vous ferais remarquer que la température est suffisament basse cette nuit pour que les risques d'hyporthermie se présente, surtout avec l'eau et le vent.  Je préfère vous en avertir.]_


----------



## Gez (Apr 24, 2003)

_« Nous enquêtons sur les disparitions, et cherchons des indices. Des forains ont été enlevés, et le reste de la troupe va partir demain, il nous faut nous dépêcher! »_


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 24, 2003)

*«Hé t'en entendu ça ? C'est rendu que la ville demande à des gnomes de retrouver les disparus,»* lance le garde à son compagnon en riant. *«Petite, juste parce que tu as réussi à me faire rire par ce temps de chien, je vais te laisser sortir toi et tes compagnons.  Vous avez une heure avant le changement de la garde.  Si vous voulez rentrer dans la ville cette nuit, vous avez d'ici là.  Après vous devrez passer la nuit dehors.»*

L'homme se retourne et s'affaire à débarrer la petite porte à taille humaine taillée dans un des panneau des grandes portes.  Le deuxième s'avance en grognant : *«Quel temps de merde ! VOS NOMS !»*


----------



## Julie (Apr 24, 2003)

*"Imay Boischatel, m'sieur. Voici Naline "Yeux-de-soleil" et maître Valishan,"* dit-elle en indiquant ses deux compagnons. *"Désolée de vous déranger,"* répond-elle poliement avant de traverser la porte. *"Ils ne valent même pas une explication,"* pense-t-elle.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 24, 2003)

Le groupe laisse donc derrière lui la porte ouest et se dirige vers les terrains de la foire.  Heureusement, avec cette température, les tentes et les chariots ne sont pas très loin.  Malgré tout, vous pouvez encore apercevoir quelques personnes marcher entre les tentes, vaquant ça et là à diverses occupations anodines.

Imay vous guide rapidement dans cette cité chaotique de tissus et de bois.  Le sol est vaseux et la marche y est difficile et glissante.

Arrivée au campement des Boischâtel, vous voyez ce qu'Imay voulais dire quand elle disait qu'elle avait peu d'espoir de trouver des indices.  Sept chariots couverts sont placés en hémicercle derrière une petit scène en bois devant laquelle est placée une petite estrade.  Même si le sol est noyé d'eau et de boue, vous pouvez voir que des centaines de personnes sont passée ici au cours de la journée.

Imay constate que les décors et les rideaux qui servent aux représentations de spectacles sont démontés.  D'après ce qu'elle peut voir dans l'obscurité, tout est prêt pour un départ le lendemain matin à l'aube.

La porte d'un des chariots s'ouvre, laissant filtrer la lumière d'une lanterne.  Un vieux gnome se tient en haut des trois marches respirant l'air frais.  Il saisit un manteau à l'intérieur et descend péniblement les marches.


----------



## Julie (Apr 24, 2003)

Imay s'approche du vieillard pour le saluer, *"Grand-papa, c'est moi, Imay. Tu ne devrais pas être dehors par un temps pareille. Mais puisque tu l'es, je voudrais te présenter mes nouveaux amis, Naline "Yeux-de-Soleil" et maître Valishan,"* dit-elle en indiquant ses deux compagnons. *"Ils veulent examiner les lieux afin de trouver des indices qui pourraient nous aider à retrouver papa et maman."* Imay se tourne vers ses compagnons et leur dit en souriant: *"Voici mon grand-père, Ozi et ceci est notre campment. Par où voulez-vous commencer ?"*


----------



## wolvie (Apr 24, 2003)

Valishan s'adresse respectueusement au vieillard :
"Je suis très honoré de faire la connaissance du grand père d'une demoiselle si courageuse. Merci de nous recevoir chez vous."
Puis il se met en quete du moindre indice qu'il pourrait déceler. Il va y passer tout le temps nécessaire afin d'éliminer le plus possible l'éventualité de rater un indice.


----------



## wolvie (Apr 24, 2003)

Valishan s'adresse respectueusement au vieillard :
"Je suis très honoré de faire la connaissance du grand père d'une demoiselle si courageuse. Merci de nous recevoir chez vous."
Puis il se met en quete du moindre indice qu'il pourrait déceler. Il va y passer tout le temps nécessaire afin d'éliminer le plus possible l'éventualité de rater un indice.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 24, 2003)

*«Ah Imay ! Te voilà.  Éliane commençait à se faire du mauvais sang.  Avec la disparition d'Alton et de Rowyna, tout le monde est un peu sur les nerfs.  Tes frères sont rentrés bredouille il y a environ deux heures.  Si tu arrives avec des amis, c'est que tu n'as pas eu plus de succès.»*

Le vieux gnome soupir, en massant ses vieilles articulations.

*«C'est Éliane qui va encore pleurnicher...»* Se tournant vers Valisha, *«La soirée n'a pas grand chose de bonne, mon bon ami, mais soyez le bienvenu parmi nous.  Quiconque désire aider un gnome ne peut-être que bien vu par Avméa.»*

Les salutations faites, Valishan scrute méticuleusement les alentours du campement.  Il examine les traces et les allées et venues autour des caravanes, fait le tour des estrades et de la scène.  Après plusieurs minutes, il sent la frustrations monter.  Le site n'a pas été isolé, il est donc couvert de traces d'origines diverses.  De plus, la pluie et l'obscurité n'aident en rien les choses.  S'il y avait des traces d'attaquant ou des parents, Valishan est incapable de le dire.

_[OOC : wolvie, j'ai présumé selon tes messages () que tu «faisais 20» pour pister les parents d'Imay.  Résultats : Connaissance de la nature = 26 (20+6).]_

Après tout se temps, les mains et les pieds de Valishan commencent à être raides.  Il a de la difficulté à bouger les orteilles.  Vraiment, ce n'est pas un temps pour être dehors...

_[OOC : Après tes recherches, ça fait plus d'une heure que tu es dehors.  Étant donné la température, j'ai dû rouler un jet de sauvegarde contre le froid (DD 15) : tu as roulé 10 (6 +2 Vig +2 bonus de Connaissance de la nature).  Valishan écope donc de 3 pts de dégâts temporaire.]_

[edit] correction des fautes d'orthographe[/edit]


----------



## Gez (Apr 24, 2003)

Pendant ce temps, Naline sèche Mitaine comme elle peut et demande des objets personels appartenant à Alton et Rowyna pour faire identifier leur odeur à sa renarde.

Si possible, elle s'isole aussi dans un coin pour prendre ses vêtements de rechange, qui sont secs. Plus de prestidigitation aujourd'hui, hélas.


----------



## Julie (Apr 24, 2003)

*"Attends, je vais t'aider,"* dit Imay à Naline en rentrant dans la caravane. Imay gesticule légèrement et touche les vêtements de Naline pour les sécher _[OOC : elle lance le sort prestidigitation]_. *"Comme ça,"* demande-t-elle avec un large sourire. Elle sèche ensuite ses propres vêtements. *"Avec ce petit truc nous pourrions sécher une armée au complet,"* s'exclame Imay les yeux brillants. *"Est-ce que ça fonctionne aussi sur la fourrure,"* n'attendant pas la réponse, Imay essaie de sécher la fourrure de Mitaine de la même façon.

*"Des objets personnels..."* réplique Imay d'un air inquiet. *"C'est que nous n'avons pas vraiment d'objets personnels. Tous les biens appartiennent au clan entier et nous nous en servons tous de temps à autre. Par contre il y a certains objets que mes parents utilisent plus fréquemment que d'autres."* Imay fouille un peu dans la caravane puis tend quelques objets à Naline. *"Voici la lute que mon père utilise lors de nos spectacles. Il est le dernier à avoir jouer cet instrument. Ensuite il y aurait se chapeau qu'il porte presque toujours..."* Imay glisse quelques instants dans un souvenir lointain impliquant ce chapeau et un coup monté pour faire frustrer son père. Par contre, elle revient rapidement à la dure réalité et son sourire disparaît pour être remplacé par un froncement des sourcis. *"Voici une brosse à cheveux que ma mère utilise et le masque de théatre qu'elle portait hier..."* Imay peine à terminer sa phrase. Sa gorge se serre et sa voix tremble momentanément. Elle se rend compte à quel point se parents lui manque.

Après quelques temps, Imay sort la tête par la porte et cherche Valishan dans le noir. *"Valishan ! Tu vas gelé ! Rentres ! Au moins pour quelques minutes, question de te réchauffer un peu,"* crie Imay à la nuit, ne voyant pas son compagnon. Elle sort ensuite quelques aliments d'une armoire et prépare un petit goûter chaud pour Naline, Valishan et Mitaine . *"Je crois que nous allons rester ici ce soir. Le changement de garde sera fait bientôt et nous n'aurons pas le temps de se rendre aux portes de la ville."*


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 25, 2003)

Valishan, pendant que tu cherches des traces tu voix deux gnomes sortir d'une caravane et se diriger vers la carvane où sont entré Ozi, Imay, Naline et Mitaine.   Ils ouvrent la porte et y pénètre à leur tour.

*****

Pendant que Imay prépare le goûter, la porte de la carvane s'ouvre et deux gnomes d'âge moyen, un homme et une femme, entre.  Imay reconnait son oncle et sa tante.

*«Où sont Alton et Rowyna, Imay ?»*, demande sévèrement la gnome.  Sa voix est enrouée.  Bien que son visage soit sévère, ses yeux laissent transparaître l'inquiétude.

*«Où sont tes manières, ma fille ? Ne vois-tu pas que nous avons des invités»*, réplique Ozi. *«L'heure est peut-être grave, mais ce n'est pas une raison d'être impolie.»*

*«Pardonnez ma soeur, mademoiselle, c'est que la disparition de notre frère et de son épouse nous met à rude épreuve.  Je m'appelle Zack et voici Éliane.  Nous sommes les frères d'Alton.»*

Le grand-père, laissant Imay continuer à préparer un petit quelque chose pour les invités, fait les présentations.  *«Zack, Éliane, voici Naline «Yeux-de-soleil» et l'elfe qui arpente dehors s'appelle Valishan.  Mademoiselle Naline, voici mon fils et ma fille, Zack et Éliane.»*

Après quelques échanges de politesse, Éliane redemande à nouveau à Imay : *«Alors Imay, tu as des nouvelles d'Alton et de Rowyna ?»*

_[OOC : Julie pour ce qui est du sort de prestidigitation, pas de problème tu as roulé 98 %]_


----------



## Julie (Apr 25, 2003)

Imay prend quelques minutes pour bien expliquer les développements de la journée à sa famille, tout en continuant de préparer le goûter. Elle leur raconte l'aventure dans l'allée et  la rencontre du prêtre en détail. Elle leur explique également que Atlon et Rowyna ne sont pas les seuls à avoir disparu. Elle demande à Naline de leur montrer la liste des disparus. *"Nous avons été "engagés" par l'Église pour retrouver ces personnes."* Imay montre également l'omen divinatoire. *"Ce sont les dernières nouvelles. Je n'ai peut-être pas encore réussi à retrouver papa et maman, mais, avec un peu de chance, je les aurai retrouvé sous peu."*


----------



## Gez (Apr 25, 2003)

Lorsque Imay vient l'aider avec sa prestidigitation, Naline lui adresse un grand sourire pour lui dire: _« Merci beaucoup ! »_

Elle fait renifler à Mitaine la brosse et le chapeau, et demande, un peu gênée: _« Vous vous échangez même le petit linge ? C'est sans doute ce qui serait le plus efficace... Oh, et puis, leur lit ! On passe toute la nuit à imprégner son matelat de son odeur ! »_


----------



## wolvie (Apr 25, 2003)

Après avoir fini ses recherches, Valishan entre dans la caravane et salut les deux nouveaux arrivants : "Bonjour, mon nom est Valishan. Je suis ici pour aider Imay a retrouver ces parents." Frigorifié, il se dirige ensuite vers le feu (ou le poele,je ne sais pas) pour se réchauffer.


----------



## Julie (Apr 25, 2003)

*"Non, pas le linge. Ce sont Éliane et ma mère qui font les vêtements de la famille. Le linge et le petit linge est donc fait sur mesure,"* dit-elle d'une voix rauque chargée d'émotions. Imay tend un morceau de linge de chacun de ses parents à Naline en disant : *"Ils sont fraîchement lavés, je ne sais pas si ça peut être très utile."* Elle rapporte ensuite la couverture en laine et l'oreiller de ces parents et les tend à Naline, s'efforçant de contenir ses émotions. 

En voyant la teinte bleutée de Valishan à son entrée dans la caravane, Imay chuchote à son grand-père : *"Grand-papa, tu sais le petit truc de prestidigitation que j'ai fait pour Naline tantôt, peux-tu le faire pour Valishan s'il te plaît. La durée de mon sort vient de s'écouler."* Elle dépose ensuite le goûter sur la table. Dans l'assiette, vous pouvez voir une variété de petites pâtisseries au miel, encore chaudes, accompagnées d'une infusion d'herbes, de fleurs et d'épices. *"Voilà,"* dit-elle en forçant un sourire. *"C'est ma spécialité, prenez-en maître Valishan, ça vous réchauffera plus rapidement."*


----------



## Gez (Apr 25, 2003)

Naline fait renifler les "reliques" à Mitaine, en lui disant de retenir les odeurs.

_« Je recommencerais demain matin, pour lui expliquer ce qu'elle doit faire dans son propre langage. Imay, tu peux essayer si tu veux, mais je ne sais pas si elle t'écoutera, elle te connais encore peu. »_


----------



## wolvie (Apr 26, 2003)

"Merci beaucoup" dit Valishan est se servant une tasse d'infusion. "Malheureusement, mes recherches n'ont rien donnée. La terre etait trop mouillées et beucoup de gens sont passés par la. Je suis désolé."


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 26, 2003)

_Quintidi, 5e jour du Frimaire 1214 AG_

Le jour se lève sur une autre journée automnale pluvieuse et morne dans les montagnes du sud.  Le temps s’est légèrement réchauffé et la pluie est moins forte que la nuit dernière, mais le soleil n’est toujours pas au rendez-vous.

Naline, Imay et Valishan sont réveillés par les bruits des gens de la foire qui s’activent.  Tout autour de leur caravane et du campement des Boischâtel, les artisans, les marchands et les artistes se mettent au travail.  La foire se termine aujourd’hui.  C’est la dernière occasion de brasser des affaires, la dernière occasion de rendre cet événement annuel un succès.

Les discussions avec la famille d’Imay la nuit dernière n’a pas apporté d’éléments de réponse à vos interrogations.  C’est Ozi, le grand-père, qui à son réveil a découvert la disparition du couple Boischâtel.  Il partageait avec eux une caravane et malgré l’étroitesse des lieux, il n’a rien vu, ni rien entendu.  Il s’est simplement réveillé hier matin et il était seul dans la charrette.  Au début, il avait cru que les parents s’étaient simplement levés plus tôt, mais il avait rapidement déchanté.

Imay pour sa part avait fait la découverte de la disparition de la caisse.  Malgré les circonstances, le clan Boischâtel avait décidé de donner une représentation matinale, espérant que le couple disparu réapparaîtrait dans le courant de l’avant-midi.  C’est en allant ranger les sous récoltés lors du spectacle qu’Imay avait constaté que la petite boîte où Alton rangeait l’argent de la famille avait disparue elle aussi.

Étant donné que seuls les parents et la caisse semblaient avoir disparu, le clan savait qu’il y avait quelque chose d’anormal.  Éliane et Zack avaient donc envoyé Imay et ses deux frères à la recherche des parents, ce qu’ils avaient fait pendant la journée d’hier.  Les recherches s’étaient butées à une absence totale d’information.  Comme pour tous les disparus dans cette ville, ils s’étaient volatilisés sans laisser de traces.  Un des frères d’Imay rapporte que parmi les races qui vivent plus longtemps, la rumeur court que les disparitions seraient le retour d’une malédiction, celle qui a touché la race gnome il y a longtemps.  Seulement cette fois, toutes les races seraient affectées.  Zack pour sa part prétends avoir entendus des bourgeois dire que ce serait une guilde de halfelins qui serait responsable des cambriolages et des enlèvements.

C’est donc sans grand succès et un peu déçus que vous quitté le campement, alors que le clan Boischâtel s’affaire aux derniers préparatifs avant de quitter la foire.  Ils comptent aller passer l’hiver à Darmon-Les-Souches, un petit village abbatial situé à mi-chemin entre Jouvenceau et Vertemer.

Après avoir passé les portes, vous circulez dans les rues de la cité, empruntant tour à tour les avenues de l’Obsidienne, du Magma et de la Lave.  Au coin de l’avenue de la Lave et de la rue de la Lanterne se trouve l’orphelinat.  C’est un édifice de pierres grises dont le mortier est couvert de mousse.  Les fenêtres du rez-de-chaussée et de l’étage sont fermées et semblent même verrouillées.  Tout de même, dans la lumière de l’aube, quelques rayons de lumière s’en échappent.  De chaque côté de la porte d’entrée, deux lanternes sont suspendues éclairant le seuil.  La porte est faite de chêne massif et en son centre est fixé un marteau de porte en cuivre.  Il a la forme d’une gargouille qui vous sourit, vous invitant à utiliser l’anneau de cuivre qui perce son nez.

Actions ?

*******

Altran, Thrin et Nemdab,  après un excellent sommeil et un petit déjeuner léger (même si le nain en a repris trois fois), vous vous rendez à l’Hôtel de la Garde pour interroger les assaillants du prêtre.  Vous êtes accueillis par un sergent aux manières rustres, tel un homme qui a passé trop de temps parmi les soldats et les armes et pas assez à fraterniser avec le reste du monde.  Après quelques minutes de discussion et de négociations, il vous donne la permission de rencontrer les prisonniers.  Il insiste cependant pour assister à l’interrogatoire.

Vous êtes donc conduit à une petite pièce.  La pièce est dénudée sauf pour deux tabourets.  Le sergent vous laisse quelques minutes, le temps d’aller chercher les deux prisonniers.

À leur arrivée, vous pouvez constater que vous n’êtes pas les premiers à les avoir interrogé.  Le maquillage a été enlevé et leur visage montre des signes de brutalité.  Les blessures qu’ils ont subit pendant le combat sont pansées mais le travail a été plus ou moins bien fait et les pansements sont déjà souillés.

Le sergent les pousse violemment dans la pièce.  *«Voilà, vous avez dix minutes avec ces vauriens.  Après ça, il faut que j’aille les présenter au magistrat.»*  Les deux hommes se relèvent difficilement.  Les blessures ont raidi leur muscles et les menottes qu’ils portent aux mains rendent la chose plus difficile.  Péniblement, ils s’assoient sur les tabourets et attendent la mine basse que débute l’interrogatoire.  Ils l’ont déjà subit, ils l’ont déjà fait subir, ils semblent résignés et savoir ce qui les attendent.

Actions ?


----------



## Urbannen (Apr 26, 2003)

Altran reste où il est et jette le sort _charme personne_ sur le premier prisonnier.  Jet de Vol. 14.  S'il le premier prisonnier réussit à son jet, Altran essayera avec l'autre.  

S'il a du succès à charmer un prisonnier, il s'approchera à lui et lui parlera dans une manière rassurante: «*Nous somme venus pour donner notre témoignage à la justice.  Mais avant de le faire, je voulais savoir pourquoi vous avez fait ce que vous avez fait.  Je ne crois pas que ce soit votre idée de vous attaquer au prêtre.  Si nous pouvions dire à la justice qui était vraiment responsable, nous pourrions recommander qu'ils soient cléments envers vous.  N'ayez pas peur de représailles -  c'est l'intention de la garde et de l'église de vous protéger.  Maintenant, dites-moi:  Qui est cette Jill que nous avons entendu mentionnée?  Qu'est-ce que vous savez auprès des disparitions?*»  

S'il n'a pas de succès à charmer un prisonnier après une tentative pour chacun, il essayera un jet de Diplomatie, +3, ou attendra les avis de ses compagnons.  

S'il arrive à charmer un prisonnier et l'autre essaye d'intervenir dans l'interrogatoire, Altran essayera de l'empêcher avec un autre charme.


----------



## Gez (Apr 26, 2003)

Au matin, Naline laisse discrètement deux pièces d'or sous l'oreiller du lit que l'on lui a prêté pour la nuit, en remerciement pour le bon accueil, et pour aider un peu, à cause de la perte de la caisse. Elle fait attention à ce que l'on ne la voit pas faire, cependant.

Ensuite, comme dit précédemment, avant de quitter le camps, Naline refait renifler tout les objets appropriés à Mitaine, en utilisant cette fois en plus sa capacité à parler avec les animaux pour lui expliquer qu'elle doit bien retenir ces odeurs-là.


En arrivant devant l'orphelinat, elle observe un peu la serrure de la porte, cherchant à voir si elle aurait quelque chose de spécial -- une forme inhabituelle, des gravures ou des symboles qui l'entourerait, n'importe quoi de notable. Ensuite, elle saisit l'anneau et toque trois fois avec.

_[Jet de fouille, si besoin est: 
Lancer(1d20)+5:
15,+5
Total:20]_


----------



## Julie (Apr 27, 2003)

*"Je vous reverrez à Darmon-Les-Souches,"* dit Imay à sa famille en leur faisaint ses adieux au petit matin. *"Ne vous inquiétez pas, nous allons les retrouver."* Se tournant vers ses compagnons, elle dit : *"Je suis désolée que vous n'ayez pas pu trouver d'autres indices."* Imay resta songeuse jusqu'à ce qu'ils atteignent l'orphelina. En s'approchant de l'édifice, Imay examina la facade, en portant attention aux fenêtres, à leur taille, à leur hauteur, ainsiqu'à leur proximité d'un toît. Ensuite, elle examina de visu la porte d'entrée. 
_[OOC : jet de fouille 9 + 4 = 13]_


----------



## dalshim (Apr 27, 2003)

Pendant qu' Altran tente ses charmes, Thrin reste en retrait et observe le tout attentivement.

Si Altran échoue dans toute ses tentative (y compris le diplomatie), Thrin tentera à son tour s'il le peut d'être diplomate _[diplomatie +3, lancer : 15, total 18]_ puis, si les deux gardes corrompus font leur forte tête, il feindra de perdre patience et de rentrer dans une colère noir, brandissant sa hache et roulant des yeux _[intimidation +3, lancer : 15, total 18]_.

_[OOC : pour les lancer, j'ai pas fait exprès. J'ai gardé mes bon vieux dés, mais le générateur servira bien dans la semaine ]_


----------



## wolvie (Apr 27, 2003)

Valishan remercie la famille de Imay et leur souhaite plus de chance lors de leur prochaine escale. Arrivée devant l'orphelinat, il inspecte également la façade de l'édifice en essayant, plus précisement, de voir s'il est facile de l'escalader.
[Fouille : 20 (18+2)]
Ensuite, il attend que quelqu'un réponde au coup de heurtoir d'Imay.


----------



## Gez (Apr 27, 2003)

_[Imay, c'est la saltimbanque tatouée jouée par Julie. Elle a juste examiné la façade, les fenêtres, et la porte. Moi, c'est l'autre gnome, celle qui a un renard de compagnie. C'est Naline qui toque à la porte. C'est pas parcequ'on est p'tit qui faut confondre! ]_


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 27, 2003)

Altran débute son incantation de _charme personne_ dès que les hommes font leur entrée.  C'est celui qui s'appelle Malek qui est visé, celui qui avait semblé être le plus autoritaire en l'absence du chef de bande.  Le fluide s'insinue dans l'esprit du garde et ce dernier ne semble pas imposer de résistance.

*«Nous somme venus pour donner notre témoignage à la justice. Mais avant de le faire, je voulais savoir pourquoi vous avez fait ce que vous avez fait. Je ne crois pas que ce soit votre idée de vous attaquer au prêtre. Si nous pouvions dire à la justice qui était vraiment responsable, nous pourrions recommander qu'ils soient cléments envers vous. N'ayez pas peur de représailles - c'est l'intention de la garde et de l'église de vous protéger. Maintenant, dites-moi: Qui est cette Jill que nous avons entendu mentionnée? Qu'est-ce que vous savez auprès des disparitions?»*, dit Altran.

Le garde lève la tête.  Le eccymoses qui couvrent son visage son violacées,  l'oeil droit est pratiquement complètement fermé.

*«Jill est une amie, nous partageons un verre avec elle de temps à autre.  Nous savions qu'elle avait des contact au sein des Arlequins, mais nous n'avions rien dit.  Nous ne l'avions jamais vue ou prise sur le fait en train de commettre quoique ce soit d'illégal.  Bref, Jil nous a demandé il y a deux jour de faire peur au prêtres pour qu'ils abandonnent les recherches pour les enfants.  On devait seulement leur faire peur et elle nous paierait quelques couronnes pour le travail. Avec le salaire que nous faisons, l'offre était alléchante.  Nous pensions qu'il n'y avait pas grand risque.  De toutes façons, les prêtres vivent bien, une petite frousse ne leur aurait pas fait trop de mal et nous aurions pu nourir un peu mieux nos familles.  Bref, on a accepté.  Mais vous êtes intervenus.  Maintenant, nous ne serons pas payés.

Quant au disparisions, on ne sait rien.  Si vous voulez mon avis, plusieurs des disparitions sont en fait des gens qui ont quitté la ville pour fuir la guerre et aller se protéger de leur propre moyens.  Pour ce qui est des enfants, j'ai entendu dire qu'un des enfants était le fils bâtard du bourgmestre, qu'il l'avait fait disparaître pour des raisons qui lui sont propres.»*

Tout le temps que Malek, vide son sac, Pylor, son compagnon, se contente de hocher la tête en signe de soutien.  Il ne bouge pas, même s'il semble très inconfortable sur le tabouret.

*****

Imay, ton examen des fenêtres au rez-de-chaussée révèle que les portes et les fenêtres sont bel et bien verrouillées.  Les volets qui couvrent les fenêtres sont fait de bois, mais tu remarques qu'ils sont renforcés par des lattes d'acier forgé.  Il y a de la lumière qui filtre de l'intérieur.

Valishan, ton examen de la facade révèle qu'on pourrait bel et bien l'escaladé.  Par contre, tu ne trouves aucun signe que ce fut le cas.  La mousse qui couvre le mortier n'a pas été dérangée depuis des lustres.  Il n'y a aucune égratignure sur la pierre outre celles qui sont à hauteur d'homme, probablement provenant de charettes qui ont passés trop près du mur.  Par contre, tu trouves 3 sous qui ont été échappés dans la rue.

Naline, ton examen de la serrure indique qu'elle ne semble pas avoir été forcée.  Il n'y a aucune marque caractéristique laissée par les crochets à serrure ou les outils avec lesquel tu est familière.  Par contre, la serrure porte la marque du serrurier.  N'étant pas de la région, tu ne reconnais pas son origine, mais la marque est distinctive et parfaitement visible.

Après avoir cogné trois coups, vous attendez patiemment que quelqu'un vienne répondre.  Au bout d'un moment, vous entendez le bruit du loquet de la serrure glisser et la porte s'ouvre un brin.  Au travers la fente, Naline peut apercevoir une halfelin d'un certain âge qui vous observe, incertaine et sévère.  Au bout d'un moment, sa voix rauque et dure se fait entendre :
*«Oui ? Qui est-vous ? Qui vous envoit ?»*


----------



## Gez (Apr 27, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> *Par contre, la serrure porte la marque du serrurier.  N'étant pas de la région, tu ne reconnais pas son origine, mais la marque est distinctive et parfaitement visible.*




Intéressant. Naline tente de la retenir afin de pouvoir trouver ce serrurier plus tard. L'oracle disait "les serrures sont la clef"... C'est pourquoi Naline cherchait un motif, n'importe quoi, qui puisse donner un indice -- pas forcément des traces d'effraction, d'ailleurs. Je pensais plutôt, effectivement, à une marque ou un symbole.



			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> _*« Oui ? Qui êtes-vous ? Qui vous envoit ? »*_




_« Nous sommes les enquêteurs envoyés par l'Eglise, nous venons de la part de Frère Ruphus, et nous souhaitons poser des questions et chercher des indices. _


----------



## Julie (Apr 27, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *
> 
> « Nous sommes les enquêteurs envoyés par l'Eglise, nous venons de la part de Frère Ruphus, et nous souhaitons poser des questions et chercher des indices.  *




*"...au sujet des enfants disparus,"* ajoute timidement Imay.


----------



## wolvie (Apr 28, 2003)

Valishan ramasse les trois sous vus par terre puis attends que la halfeline leur ouvre les portes de l'orphelinat. Il a l'intention de faire le tour de la batisse pour observer les autres murs mais il fera cela plus tard, quand ils sortiront.
[désole Gez, j'ai confondu]


----------



## dalshim (Apr 28, 2003)

******* _[Pendant ce temps là à la prison ...]_

Si Thrin peut intervenir sans briser le charme, il demandera au garde interrogé où on peut trouver cette certaine Jill, ainsi que d'autre précision sur le bourgmestre ( nom, résidence, etc...).

Sinon, il glissera l'idée au creux de l'oreil d'Altran.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 28, 2003)

La porte de l'orphelinat reste immobile.  La vieille halfeline répond, incrédule : *«Qu'est qui me prouve que vous êtes ce que vous prétendez être, hein ? Par les temps qui court, j'ai dans la tête de fermer cette porte et de vous laisser dehors !»*

*****

Le garde regarde le nain son visage tordu par la confusion.  Ses yeux semblent dire : _comment se fait-il qu'il ne connaisse rien du bourgmestre ? Tout le monde connait le bourgmestre._ Pourtant, il répond poliement aux questions de Thrin :

*«Le bourgmestre est Sire Séveren Navalant, un aristocrate qui a été nommé à son poste il y a une quinzaine d'année par le roi Carolus.  Une question de dette, je suppose.  Il s'est installé dans une belle résidence sur l'Avenue de l'Obsidienne, près de la porte ouest, avec toute sa famille.

Pour ce qui est de Jill, nous la rencontrions généralement à la Chope Versée, sur l'avenue des Cendres.  La plupart du temps on pouvait y boire une chope pour pas trop cher et après nos rondes, c'était bien de pouvoir se retrouver dans un endroit qui... enfin où il y a de l'action.»*

_[OOC : Thrin se doute bien de ce que Malek veux dire par de l'action.  Ayant passé une partie de la journée d'hier à cet endroit, il se doute bien qu'une fois la nuit venue, il doit y avoir un peu de casse et de bataille, de quoi donner un peu de baston à deux gardes qui cherche à passer les frustrations quotidiennes...]_


----------



## Julie (Apr 28, 2003)

Imay sort l'omen divinatoire et le tend à la hafeline en disant : *"Mère Jenya nous a donné ceci."*


----------



## dalshim (Apr 29, 2003)

Thrin se retourne vers Altran et lui souffle dans l'oreille, dos aux gardes _(et sur la pointe des pieds pour atteindre l'oreil d'Altran)_ :*ce sera tout pour moi. Je n'ai plus de questions à lui poser.*


_[edit : corection de la faute d'orthographe. Désolé, mais j'avais tapé vite. En plus, l'orthographe est pas réellement mon domaine de prédilection ]_


----------



## Gez (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Imay _
> *« Mère Jenya nous a donné ceci. »*




_« Et aussi cela_, ajoute Naline en montrant la liste des disparus, _pour nous donner des pistes d'enquêtes. Soyez gentille, ouvrez-nous et faîtes-nous visitez les lieux ! »_

_[Hors-jeu: Dalshim, on écrit une oreille! Que veux-tu, ma mère était institutrice... Et puis, nous avons un américain et un espagnol, il faut leur montrer du français correct ]_


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 29, 2003)

La halfeline examine de loin les feuilles de parchemin que lui présente les deux gnomes.

*«Humph ! Qu'est qui me dit que ces bout de parchemins ont été écrit par Mère Urikas ? Aucun d'eux n'est signé.  Il n'y a aucun sceau.  Il n'y a rien là qui leur donne un caractère officiel.  Pour autant que je sache, c'est vous qui les avez écrit.»*

La porte ne se ferme pas par contre.

_[OOC : Jet de Diplomacie de Naline : 13 (+1 CHA +2 aide de Imay)]_


----------



## Julie (Apr 29, 2003)

*"Elle nous également donnée ceci à chacun,"* répond Imay d'un ton désespéré. Elle sort sa petite fiole contenant l'elixir et la montre à la dame.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 29, 2003)

La halfeline examine la fiole d'Imay.  À la vue du symbole qui y est gravé, son visage se détend un tant soit peu.

«Mère Urikas ne donne pas ces fioles à n'importe qui.  C'est bon, dit-elle.  Entrez vous mettre à l'abri de la pluie.  Par contre, mademoiselle, je vais devoir vous demander de laisser votre animal de compagnie dehors.  Nous n'acceptons pas les animaux ici.»

La petite halfeline aux cheveux gris remontés en noeuds et au mains tordues par l'artrithe, vous laisse entrer dans l'enceinte de l'orphelinat avant de poursuivre.

*«Veuillez m'excusez de cet acceuil peu chaleureux.  Par les temps qui court nous ne pouvons pas être trop prudent, surtout pour les enfants.  Je me nomme Gretchen Tashykk.  Je suis la gouvernante de l'orphelinat. Laissez-moi d'abord vous montrer les lieux, nous pourrons discuter de tout ça après.»*

Elle vous fait donc visiter l'édifice.  Vous passez d'abord au grand hall.  Vous y rencontrez Patch, un demi-orque (!).  Il semble être le concierge et il s'affaire à réparer la rampe de l'escalier qui mène à l'étage.  Elle vous conduit ensuite au réfectoir puis à la cuisine où vous rencontrez Témar Durechope, un humain.  Témar s'affaire à préparer ce qui sera certainement le dîner pour les enfants.  Jaomir Barbecuivre, le jardiner, est également là donnant un coup de main à Témar en coupant des légumes tout en discutant du menu de la soirée.  Gretchen vous indique également les escaliers qui descendent à la chambre froide.

La visite se poursuit.  Vous retraversez le réfectoire et Gretchen vous conduit à une salle de jeu où Neva Fanister (humaine) est en train de s'occuper d'un jeune garçon qui a un petit bobo.  Au fond de la pièce, vous pouvez entrevoir, au travers une porte, une salle de classe.  Une demi-elfe, du nom de Willow Atherfell, est en train d'enseigner l'alphabet à un groupe d'enfant.

La visite du rez-de-chaussée se termine par une visite de l'autre aile de l'orphelinat.  C'est là que sont logés les membres du personnel.   On y trouve sept chambre, une semble inoccupée, et une petite salle de bain commune.

L'étage est divisé en trois pièces spacieuses : une chambre pour les 31 garçons, une pour les 19 filles et un énorme salle de bain avec deux bains.

Actions? Questions?


----------



## Gez (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Gretchen: _
> *« Par contre, mademoiselle, je vais devoir vous demander de laisser votre animal de compagnie dehors.  Nous n'acceptons pas les animaux ici. »*




Naline est visiblement choquée par ce refus, auquel elle ne comprend pas le pourquoi ni le comment. Une telle restriction est complétement étrangère à son éducation, elle a toujours vécu dans des maisons envahies de chats, chiens, renards, blaireaux, oiseaux...

_« Mais, pourquoi donc ? Mitaine est très sage et très propre, et elle vient car elle peut aider pour retrouver la piste, elle a un très bon flair. C'est ce que nous avons déjà fait chez certains disparus, d'ailleurs. En tout cas, il n'est pas question qu'elle reste dehors, seule, à la merci de vauriens ou de chiens errants. Je répond d'elle, si elle cause le moindre problème, ce dont je doute, je réparerais et compenserait ; mais elle me suit. »_


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 30, 2003)

Altran réponds à Thrin,

*«Je crois effectivement que c'est tout.  Ils ne savent pas grand chose.  Allons-y.»*

Les trois compagnons laissent donc les prisonniers au mains de la justice.  Une fois dehors, Altran demande aux deux autres :

*«Alors, que faisons-nous ? Nous essayons de retrouver cette Jill ou nous tentons de retrouver nos compagnons pour leur transmettre les informations que nous avons recueillis ?»*

_[OOC : J'affiche l'action d'Altran car Urbannen m'a transmis un message à l'effet qu'il avait des difficultés à se connecter à ENWorld.  Il m'indiquait qu'Altran sortait et que vous alliez probablement tenter de retrouver les autres.  C'est ce que j'essaye de confirmer.]_

*****

Pendant ce temps à l'orphelinat.

*«Je suis désolé, mademoiselle.  Je ne désirais nullement vous insulter.  Cependant, les règles sont très strictes avec les enfants ici, aucun animal de compagnie, aucun familier.  Vous comprendrez que pour maintenir la discipline, il ne serait pas sage de laisser entrer un animal dans l'orphelinat.  Ce n'est pas que je n'aime pas les animaux, et je suis certain que... Mitaine vous dites ? Que Mitaine est bel et bien sage et propre.  C'est que les enfants s'attachent à toutes les petites bêtes et la première chose que nous savons c'est que l'orphelinat est maintenant rendu une véritable ferme ! Je me dois d'être sévère sur ce point, veuillez m'en excuser.»*

Voyant que cela contrarie énormément une envoyée de l'Église, Madame Tashykk propose : * «J'ai potentiellement un compromis... Si madame Atherfell y consent, vous pourriez peut-être présenter la vie en forêt.  C'est quelque chose que ces orphelins n'ont jamais vécu.  La renarde pourrait faire partie de la présentation ? Cela justifierait sa présence dans l'orphelinat.  Qu'en pensez-vous ?»*


----------



## dalshim (Apr 30, 2003)

*Bon apparement, ces bougres d'imbéciles étaient plus des vicimes qu'autre chose. Je pense qu'il est encore trop tôt pour allez faire un tour à la chope versée. Allons donc rejoindre nos compagnons à l'orphelinat si vous le voulez bien.*
_Puis dans un soupire_ 
*Et espéront que l'on ait plus de chance là bas ... *


----------



## wolvie (Apr 30, 2003)

Le problème concernant Mitaine semblant réglé, Valishan attend patiemment la fin de la visite. Il demande ensuite à madame Tashykk : "Excusez moi, pouvez vous me montrer les lits des enfants qui ont disparus." Il fouille ensuite les dortoirs en commençant par les abords des lits concernés. Comme la fois précédente, il passera tout le temps nécessaire pour ne rien rater.
 [ _ooc:et donc fera 20 sur son jet soit un score de 26 (20+6)_]


----------



## Gez (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Gretchen Taschykk: _
> *« J'ai potentiellement un compromis... Si madame Atherfell y consent, vous pourriez peut-être présenter la vie en forêt.  C'est quelque chose que ces orphelins n'ont jamais vécu.  La renarde pourrait faire partie de la présentation ? Cela justifierait sa présence dans l'orphelinat.  Qu'en pensez-vous ? »*




_« Bien sûr ! C'est une bonne idée. »_


----------



## Guillaume (May 1, 2003)

Après la visite des lieux, Gretchen réponds à Valishan : *«Bien sûr, je vais demander à Patch de vous montrer.  Patch ! Voulez-vous montrer à Maître Valishan l'endroit où les enfants dormaient pour qu'il puisse mener son enquête.

- Certainement M'me Tashykk,»* répond le demi-orque.

Le demi-orque, borgne et affreusement défiguré par des cicatrices conduit Valishan dans les dortoirs pour lui montrer les lits.

*«C'est p'ici M'sieu.  Les garçons dormaient ici,* dit-il en indiquant deux lits, à peu près au milieu de la pièce.  Tous les lits sont des lits superposés.  Les garçons dormaient tous deux en bas.

Ensuite Patch lui indique dans le dortoir des filles, le lit des deux disparues.  Cette fois, les lits sont au fond de la pièce, près de la porte menant à la salle de bain.   Par contre, comme les garçons elles dormaient dans les lits du bas.

En cherchant bien, Valishan tombe sur quelques fibres d'un épais tissus noir, peut-être de la laine ? Ils sont restés accorchés dans le support d'un des lits superposé des garçons.

*«Vous 'vez trouvé queuque chose M'sieu Vlaishan ?,»* demande nerveusement Patch.

Pendant ce temps, Gretchen prend quelques minutes pour parler à Mademoiselle Atherfell.  La jeune enseignante semble réagir positivement à la proposition de Madame Taschykk.  Lorsque celle-ci revient, elle arbore un grand sourire.  *«Mademoiselle Atherfell était ravie de la proposition.  Elle suggère que nous vous présentions au groupe d'enfants après la fin de cette leçon, dans une heure environ.  Entre-temps, que diriez-vous que nous allions au réfectoire ? Vous pourrez me demander les questions que vous voulez en attendant, car c'est bien de cela qu'il s'agit, n'est-ce pas ?»*

Gretchen conduit donc Imay, Naline *et* Mitaine au réfectoir, où elle place quatre chaises près du foyer.

****

Alors que se termine la visite de l'orphelinat, les trois compagnons sortent de l'hôtel de la Garde.  Après s'être consultés il prennent la route qui les mènent à l'orphelinat de la rue de la Lanterne.  La fine pluie qui s'abat sur la région tombe toujours et l'édifice semble lugubre avec ses volets fermés, sa pierre sombre et son mortier couvert de mousse.  Une porte de chêne se dresse devant Nemdab, Altran et Thrin.

Sur la porte est fixé un heurtoir.  Il a la forme d'une gargouille ricnaneuse et le heurtoir prend la forme d'un grand anneau qui lui est fixé au nez.

Actions ?


----------



## Julie (May 2, 2003)

*"Malgré le nombre d'enfants présents dans les dortoir, j'ai de la difficulté à concevoir que personne n'a rien vu ni entendu. Comment avez-vous découvert la disparition des enfants ?" *


----------



## dalshim (May 2, 2003)

Thrin fait le tour de la bâtisse, cherchant un indice ou quelque chose d'anormal, puis il se retourne vers ses compagnons et dit :
*Bon, nous n'allons tout de même pas rester ici à se tremper ! Tocquons à la porte afin de rejoindre nos compagnons qui devraient déjà être à l'intérieur.*


----------



## Gez (May 2, 2003)

> _Gretchen Taschykk: _
> *« Mademoiselle Atherfell était ravie de la proposition.  Elle suggère que nous vous présentions au groupe d'enfants après la fin de cette leçon, dans une heure environ.  Entre-temps, que diriez-vous que nous allions au réfectoire ? Vous pourrez me demander les questions que vous voulez en attendant, car c'est bien de cela qu'il s'agit, n'est-ce pas ? »*




_« Oui, entre autres. »_

Au réfectoire:

_« Pour commencer,_ dit-elle, _je suis intriguée par cette histoire de serrure dans l'oracle. Pouvez-vous nous dire quel est l'artisan qui a réalisé les serrures de l'orphelinat ? Il a laissé sa marque dessus, mais je suis nouvelle en ville et ne la reconnait donc pas. Peut-être pourra-t'il nous éclairer ? »_

En cas de réponse positive, elle la remercie, sinon elle est déçue mais n'insiste pas. C'est un renseignement que l'on pourra avoir sans doute ailleurs.

_« Ensuite, je compte faire apprendre à Mitaine les odeurs des enfants disparus. Comme cela, elle pourra nous prévenir si nous passons par un endroit où ils ont été emmenés. De surcroit, elle reconnaitra peut-être l'odeur des ravisseurs, puisqu'elle est déjà passée sur le théatre d'un enlèvement. »_

_[Jets de dés: Pour le cours improvisé de Naline, 12. Je ne sais pas trop à quelle caractéristique ou compétence le rattacher, cependant. Charisme, comme Représentation ? Total 13. Sagesse, comme les Professions ? Total 15. Intelligence ? 13.

Quand à Mitaine, sur son jet de Sagesse pour repérer des odeurs, elle obtient un joli 18 sur le dé, donc un total de 19.

Enfin, Naline tente de trouver des indices elle aussi, mais n'obtient qu'un maigre 4 (total 9) sur son jet de fouille.]_


----------



## wolvie (May 2, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> *«Vous 'vez trouvé queuque chose M'sieu Vlaishan ?,» demande nerveusement Patch.
> Actions ? *




"Non, pas grand chose mais racontez moi tout ce qui c'est passé la veille de l'enlevement de ces enfants. N'oubliez aucun détails, tout peut m'aider a les retrouver"
Constatant la nervosité de Patch, Valishan n'hésite pas à lui mettre un peu la pression.


----------



## Guillaume (May 3, 2003)

> _Imay_
> *«Malgré le nombre d'enfants présents dans les dortoir, j'ai de la difficulté à concevoir que personne n'a rien vu ni entendu. Comment avez-vous découvert la disparition des enfants ?»*




*«Effectivement, mademoiselle Boischâtel, aucun enfant n'a vu ni entendu quoique ce soit.  En fait, personne ne s'est rendu compte de la disparition des enfants il y a trois nuit.  Ce n'est qu'au petit déjeuner que nous avons constaté que Diacre, Terrem, Lucille et Éveline étaient absents.  Personne n'en a trouvé trace même si nous avons fouillé l'orphelinat de la cave au grenier.»*



> _Naline_
> *«Pour commencer, dit-elle, je suis intriguée par cette histoire de serrure dans l'oracle. Pouvez-vous nous dire quel est l'artisan qui a réalisé les serrures de l'orphelinat ? Il a laissé sa marque dessus, mais je suis nouvelle en ville et ne la reconnait donc pas. Peut-être pourra-t'il nous éclairer ?*




*«Mais certainement ! Nous faisons affaire avec le meilleur serrurier en ville : Les serrures Ghelve.  La boutique est tenue par Keygan Ghelve, un gnome très sympatique.  Il confectionne les meilleures serrures, pour pas trop chère non plus.  Il tient sa boutique sur l'avenue des Cendres.  C'est pas le meilleur quartier, mais bon, il fournit un excellent service.»*



> _Naline_
> *«Ensuite, je compte faire apprendre à Mitaine les odeurs des enfants disparus. Comme cela, elle pourra nous prévenir si nous passons par un endroit où ils ont été emmenés. De surcroit, elle reconnaitra peut-être l'odeur des ravisseurs, puisqu'elle est déjà passée sur le théatre d'un enlèvement. »*




*«Si vous croyez que l'animal peut vous aider à retrouver les enfants... Vous n'aurez qu'à demander à votre ami ou à Patch de vous montrer les lits des enfants.

Vous savez, par contre, je serais surpris que vous trouviez quelque chose.  Les enfants ont eu accès aux chambres depuis trois nuits.  En plus, vous n'êtes pas les premiers à venir nous voir pour enquêter.  J'espère cependant que vous êtes les derniers.  Tout ces va et viens excitent beaucoup les enfants.»*



> _Valishan_
> *«Non, pas grand chose mais racontez moi tout ce qui c'est passé la veille de l'enlevement de ces enfants. N'oubliez aucun détails, tout peut m'aider a les retrouver»*




*«Heu... J'sais pas, M'sieu.  J'aimrai ben vous aider, mais j'sais rien... vraiment !»*

Aux yeux de Valishan, Patch semble très nerveux et évasif.


----------



## Julie (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guillaume_*
> «Effectivement, mademoiselle Boischâtel, aucun enfant n'a vu ni entendu quoique ce soit. En fait, personne ne s'est rendu compte de la disparition des enfants il y a trois nuit. Ce n'est qu'au petit déjeuner que nous avons constaté que Diacre, Terrem, Lucille et Éveline étaient absents. Personne n'en a trouvé trace même si nous avons fouillé l'orphelinat de la cave au grenier.»*




*"Vous êtes certaine qu'aucun enfant n'a même pensé ou rêvé d'avoir entendu ou vu quelque chose,"* demande Imay toujours indcrédule.



> _Originally posted by Guillaume_*
> En plus, vous n'êtes pas les premiers à venir nous voir pour enquêter. J'espère cependant que vous êtes les derniers.*




*"Ah? Et qui d'autre est venu enquêté,"* demande Imay, intriguée.


----------



## wolvie (May 4, 2003)

Valishan commence a hausser le ton :
"Il me semble que vous n'êtes pas indifférent au destin de ces enfants et pourtant je sens que vous ne me dites pas tout. Quelque soient les informations que vous pourriez me donner, je vous jure qu'elle ne seront communiquées a personne. Si vous pouvez nous aider à retrouver les enfants, vous devez le faire."


----------



## Guillaume (May 4, 2003)

> _Imay_
> *«Vous êtes certaine qu'aucun enfant n'a même pensé ou rêvé d'avoir entendu ou vu quelque chose?»*




*«Il y a bien Azathan qui a eu un cauchemar cette nuit là.  Azathan prétends qu'un gnome au dents croches, vêtu d'une cape en lambeaux a tenté de lui voler son souffle.  Mais ce n'était qu'un cauchemar.»*



> _Imay_
> *«Ah? Et qui d'autre est venu enquêté ?»*




*«Et bien, le lendemain matin, suivant la disparition des enfants, la Garde est venu prendre nos dépositions.  Ils ont également passé plusieurs minutes à questionner plusieurs enfants.  Une journée plus tard, deux demi-elfes envoyés par le bourgmestre sont revenus me poser des questions.  Ils n'ont questionné personne d'autre et n'ont parlé à aucun enfant.  J'ai noté leur nom : Fario Ellegoth et Fellian Shard.  Bien que j'ai trouvé leur attitude bizarre parfois, ils semblaient réellement préoccupés du sort des enfants.»*

Vous entendez le bruit d'un hertoir qui frappe à la porte.  Gretchen se lève en s'excusant : *«Excusez-moi, on frappe.  Je reviens dans un instant.»*



> _Valishan_
> *«Il me semble que vous n'êtes pas indifférent au destin de ces enfants et pourtant je sens que vous ne me dites pas tout. Quelque soient les informations que vous pourriez me donner, je vous jure qu'elle ne seront communiquées a personne. Si vous pouvez nous aider à retrouver les enfants, vous devez le faire.»*




_[OOC : Jet d'Intimidation = 12]_

Patch jette un coup d'oeil nerveusement à la porte.  Hésitant, il chucotte : *«Écoutez, les autre doivent pas apprendre ça, d'accord ?»*  Il s'avance vers la porte du dortoir, la ferme puis revient.  toujours en chuchotant :* «Y a 'viron un an, j'rencontéo en gars.  Revus Deuxdagues, qui s'appelait.  Revus m'a donné 50 grosses *_[OOC : 50 couronnes]_* pour garder mon oeil sur Terrem Kharatys.  Hey, pour 50 grosses ! J'ai dit oui.  Et puis, je devais juste le surveiller.  C'est pas mal dejà ce que je faits.  J'savais qu'il fait parti des Arlequins.  C'pas un gros gars, j'pense.  Regardez m'sieu Valishan, j'sais vraiment pas qui a pris les enfants.  C'est pas comme si c'est les seuls qui ont disparus, mais avec Terrem j'pense que la guilde est dans le coup.  J'ai rien dit à cause de l'or, mais j'savais pas que les enfants allaient être enlevés.  Si vous plaît, m'sieu Valishan, dites-le pas à m'me Gretchen, c'est la seule qui m'a donné une chance dans la vie!»*



> _Thrin_
> *«Bon, nous n'allons tout de même pas rester ici à se tremper ! Tocquons à la porte afin de rejoindre nos compagnons qui devraient déjà être à l'intérieur.»*




Après quelques instants, la prote s'ouvre légèrement.  Une petite halfelin, âgée, passe la tête dans la porte.

*«Qui êtes-vous ? Que voulez-vous ?»*, demande-t-elle sans ménager la rudesse de ses mots.


----------



## dalshim (May 4, 2003)

*Bonjour madame, je me présente : Thrin Voieprofonde* _Fait une petite révérence_ 
*Et voici mes compagnons : Altran Dulac et Nemdab. Nous enquêtons pour l'église sur les disparition. Un groupe de trois personnes a doit déjà être là. Nous devions les retrouver. Ce sont nos compagnons, et nous enquêtons ensemble. Pourrions nous entrez, s'il vous plaît ?*


----------



## Guillaume (May 4, 2003)

dalshim said:
			
		

> *Bonjour madame, je me présente : Thrin Voieprofonde Fait une petite révérence
> Et voici mes compagnons : Altran Dulac et Nemdab. Nous enquêtons pour l'église sur les disparition. Un groupe de trois personnes a doit déjà être là. Nous devions les retrouver. Ce sont nos compagnons, et nous enquêtons ensemble. Pourrions nous entrez, s'il vous plaît ? *




*«Je vous laisserais bien entrer messieurs, mais avec les temps qui courent on ne peut pas être trop prudentes surtout pour les enfants.  Quels sont les noms de vos compagnons qui seraient peut-être ici ? Donnez-m'en une description.  Ah et il m'ont présenté un objet en guise de bonne foi.  Si vous êtes vraiment envoyés par l'Église, vous devriez également chacun en avoir un.  Quel est-il ?»*

La halfeline vous regarde d'un oeil inquisiteur, attendant patiemment votre réponse.


----------



## wolvie (May 5, 2003)

Valishan tend a Patch les 3 sous qu'il a ramassé devant l'orphelinat. Quand il tend la main, Valishan referme son poing et lui dit : "Où puis-je trouver Revus Deuxdagues?"


----------



## Guillaume (May 5, 2003)

wolvie said:
			
		

> *Valishan tend a Patch les 3 sous qu'il a ramassé devant l'orphelinat. Quand il tend la main, Valishan referme son poing et lui dit : "Où puis-je trouver Revus Deuxdagues?" *




*«M'sieu Valishan, je... C'est que... Oh et puis que saint Grégorio m'envois sous les pieds de Délénor... D'habitude j'bois un pinte avec lui à la Chope Versée à la mi-dizaine.  Si ça peux vous aider à retrouver les petits... Vous pouvez garder votre argent.»*


----------



## Gez (May 5, 2003)

_[Hors-jeu:



			
				Guillaume said:
			
		


*Si ça peux vous aider à retrouver les pe...*

Click to expand...



"tits", en anglais, c'est "nibard", et visiblement il semble que ce terme choque la grand-mère d'Eric Noah. Mais il y a une petite astuce pour contourner le filtrage, utile dans des cas aussi idiots que celui-ci (ça me rappelle quand on ne pouvait pas parler de cockatrix sur les forums de Wizards, ni employer les mots analyzis ou analogous). Il faut mettre du code vB fermé tout de suite, comme [ i ][/ i ] sans les espaces, au milieu de la chaine de caractères censurée. Ceci marche aussi avec b et u plutôt que i.]

Non à la censure abusive !

Et pour revenir au jeu...]_

Après que Gretchen ai donné l'adresse de Keygan Ghelve:
_« Merci, cela pourra sans doute nous être utile pour retrouver les petits. Maintenant j'aimerais jeter un rapide coup d'oeil au dortoir, avec Mitaine. Je ne sais pas si je trouverais des indices ayant échappé à la sagacité des enquêteurs précédents, mais j'ai bon espoir en mon amie animale. Ce qu'il faut, pour résoudre une affaire comme celle-ci, c'est du flair ! »_

Une pause, puis elle reprend:

_« Le temps que l'inspection soit finie, la classe de Moiselle Atherfell sera terminée, et je pourrais tenter d'improviser une petite discussion avec les enfants. »_


----------



## dalshim (May 5, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> *
> 
> «Je vous laisserais bien entrer messieurs, mais avec les temps qui courent on ne peut pas être trop prudentes surtout pour les enfants.  Quels sont les noms de vos compagnons qui seraient peut-être ici ? Donnez-m'en une description.  Ah et il m'ont présenté un objet en guise de bonne foi.  Si vous êtes vraiment envoyés par l'Église, vous devriez également chacun en avoir un.  Quel est-il ?»
> *




*Je comprends tout à fait votre crainte, madame. Ce n'est que juste prudence. os compagnons se nomment naline, petite gnome à la peau beige et aux yeux et aux cheveux d'or. Elle a comme compagnon un magnifique et sympatique renard (mais ne lui dite pas que je lui ai dit ça, cela nuirait à mon image). Elle est accompagnée d'Imay Boischatel, gnome elle aussi, et du Maitre elfe Valishan. Si je ne m'abuse, le seul objet que nous a remis la maère supérieure est cette petit fiole.*
_Montre la fiole..._ 
*Avons nous satifait votre demande, chère madame?* 


_[OOC : à noter que la courtoisie de Thrin, étrange pour un nain de prime abord, s'explique facilement par sa sensibilité aux arts et aux belles lettres.] _


----------



## wolvie (May 5, 2003)

Valishan donne les 3 sous a Patch. "Tu les as bien mérités. Ton aide nous sera surement précieuse."
[ooc:je crois que j'ai oublié de dire que je ramassais les fibres noires que j'avais remarquées, je le précise donc.]
Il examine ensuite plus précisement les fibres qu'il a ramassées.


----------



## Guillaume (May 6, 2003)

> _Naline_
> Après que Gretchen ai donné l'adresse de Keygan Ghelve:
> « Merci, cela pourra sans doute nous être utile pour retrouver les pe. Maintenant j'aimerais jeter un rapide coup d'oeil au dortoir, avec Mitaine. Je ne sais pas si je trouverais des indices ayant échappé à la sagacité des enquêteurs précédents, mais j'ai bon espoir en mon amie animale. Ce qu'il faut, pour résoudre une affaire comme celle-ci, c'est du flair ! »
> 
> ...




Gretchen répond, avant de passer la porte pour aller répondre : *«Soyez bien à l'aise Mademoiselle Naline.  Comme vous l'avez vu, les dortoirs sont à l'étage.  Je crois d'ailleurs que Monsieur Valishan y est déjà avec ce bon Patch.  Vous pouvez aller les retrouver.»*

[OOC : Gez, je présume ici que Naline va en profiter pour monter ?]

Naline gravit les escaliers, Mitaine la suivant, la queue entre les pattes, pas trop certaine de la sureté de ce «terrier».  Naline a l'impression que Mitaine trouve que c'est trop grand et c'est trop difficile de surveiller les petits.

Alors que Naline entre dans le dortoir des filles, elle voit Patch et Valishan près d'un lit superposé.  Patch semble embarassé par l'apparition de la gnome, alors que Valishan examine avec intérêt quelque chose qu'il tient entre ses doigts.



> _Valishan_
> Valishan donne les 3 sous a Patch. "Tu les as bien mérités. Ton aide nous sera surement précieuse."
> [ooc:je crois que j'ai oublié de dire que je ramassais les fibres noires que j'avais remarquées, je le précise donc.]
> Il examine ensuite plus précisement les fibres qu'il a ramassées.




La peau de Patch prend une teinte nettement plus rougeâtre.  «Merci M'sieu,» dit-il en plaçant précieusement les trois sous dans sa poche.

Valishan tourne son attention aux fibres.  Elles sont noires et elle ressemble à de la laine.  Par contre, la fibre est plus rude et elle porte une odeur qui est totalement différente de celle de la laine.  De plus, les fibres semblent trop grosses pour être de la laine tissée.

Alors que Valishan est absorbé par la découverte des fibres, Naline et Mitaine entrent dans la pièce.



> _Thrin_
> Je comprends tout à fait votre crainte, madame. Ce n'est que juste prudence. os compagnons se nomment naline, petite gnome à la peau beige et aux yeux et aux cheveux d'or. Elle a comme compagnon un magnifique et sympatique renard (mais ne lui dite pas que je lui ai dit ça, cela nuirait à mon image). Elle est accompagnée d'Imay Boischatel, gnome elle aussi, et du Maitre elfe Valishan. Si je ne m'abuse, le seul objet que nous a remis la maère supérieure est cette petit fiole.
> Montre la fiole...
> Avons nous satifait votre demande, chère madame?




Le visage de Gretchen se détend visiblement, prenant l'apparence d'une vieille grand-mère soucieuse.

*«Cela fera parfaitement l'affaire, M. Voixporfonde.  Entrez, entrez.  Vous serez plus au sec.  Mademoiselle Imay est au réfectoir.  Mademoiselle Naline et Monsieur Valishan sont à l'étage en train d'examiner les chambres des enfants.  Nous serons plus à l'aise pour discuter au réfectoir.»*

Gretchen vous conduit au réfectoir où Imay attends patiemment le retour de Gretchen.


----------



## wolvie (May 6, 2003)

Il semblerait donc que ces fibres proviennent directement d'un animal. J'essaie d'identifier de quel animal il pourrait s'agir.
[Jet de Sens de la nature : 17(11+6)]


----------



## Gez (May 6, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> *Naline gravit les escaliers, Mitaine la suivant, la queue entre les pattes, pas trop certaine de la sureté de ce «terrier».  Naline a l'impression que Mitaine trouve que c'est trop grand et c'est trop difficile de surveiller les petits.*




Naline la rassure en lui flattant le museau, et lui parlant comme si c'était son enfant. _« Là, ma petite, il n'y a rien a craindre, Maman est avec toi... »_




			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> *Alors que Naline entre dans le dortoir des filles, elle voit Patch et Valishan près d'un lit superposé.  Patch semble embarassé par l'apparition de la gnome, alors que Valishan examine avec intérêt quelque chose qu'il tient entre ses doigts.*




_« C'est ici, cherche, ma brave ! »_

Puis elle se dirige vers Valishan et lui demande:

_« Tu as trouvé quelque chose ? Que regardes-tu ? »_


----------



## Guillaume (May 6, 2003)

> _Valishan_
> Il semblerait donc que ces fibres proviennent directement d'un animal. J'essaie d'identifier de quel animal il pourrait s'agir.




Valishan n'est pas absolument certain qu'il s'agit de fibres animales, mais cela lui parait le plus probable.  La fibre a été travaillée, à y regarder plus prêt, elle a probablement été teinte.  Pour ce qui est de l'identification de son origine, Valishan n'a aucune idée.  Le poil, si c'est du poil, a été trop endommagé par le travail qu'il n'est plus identifiable.



> _Naline_
> Naline la rassure en lui flattant le museau, et lui parlant comme si c'était son enfant. « Là, ma petite, il n'y a rien a craindre, Maman est avec toi... »




Mitaine jette un coup d'oeil, plus ou moins rassuré à sa compagne.  Elle redresse la tête mais semble encore au aguets.

Une fois dans le dortoir, Mitaine reniffle les lits des enfants.  Elle ne semble pas détecter d'odeurs connues, par contre.


----------



## Julie (May 7, 2003)

Lorsque le groupe entre dans le réfectoire, Imay les acceuil chaleureusement : *"Bonjour ! Vous avez passé une bonne nuit ? Comment s'est passé l'interrogatoire ? J'espère que vous avez eu plus de chance que nous hier soir. La pluie et le piétinement de centaines de gens avaient effacé toutes traces potentielles. Nous n'avons pu obtenir de nouvelles informations que ce matin, ici, à l'orphlina."* Elle entrepris de raconter ce que madame Gretchen leur avait donnés comme informations. *"Naline est allée rejoindre Valishan dans le dortoir pour faire apprendre ou reconnaître des odeurs par Mitaine. Et vous, qu'avez-vous apris,"* dit-elle d'un ton à moitié inquiété, à moitié joyeux.


----------



## dalshim (May 7, 2003)

*En réalité pas grand chose, mademoiselle Imay* 
_Thrin prend une chaise et s'assoit_ 
*Il me semble que ces gardes sont plus des vicimes qu'autre chose.
En gros, voici ce que j'ai retenu (mes deux acolytes compléterons s'ils le souhaitent) :
Les gardes ont été engagés par une certaine Jill, ayant des relations avec la guilde des arlequins, pour faire peur au prêtre enquêtant sur l'affaire des disparus.
On peut rencontrer cette Jill à la taverne de la chope versée. Je pense que nous devrions faire un petit tour par là-bas ce soir*
_puis il ajoute à voie basse dans sa barbe, avec un léger sourire: ça me permettra surement de me dérouiller un peu... _
*Sinon, pour ce qui est des disparitions, il parraitrait que le batard du bourgmestre, Sire Séverin Navalant, était parmis les quatre enfants dernièrement enlevés.*_Son visage s'assombrit, tout à coup plus pensif_ * Je gagerai donc que nous ne soyons pas les seuls à enqueter sur cette affaire ...*


----------



## wolvie (May 7, 2003)

Valishan s'adresse a Patch : "Merci de ton aide. Peut tu nous laisser maintenant?"
Quand il sort, il montre les fibres a Naline : "J'ai trouvé cela accroche a l'un des lits. Je ne sais pas trop de quoi il s'agit. Ce pourrait etre de la laine provenant d'un vetement mais je n'en suis pas sur. De plus Patch m'a avoué qu'il surveillait le petit Terrem Kharatys pour le compte de Revus Deuxdagues qui semble lié au gang des arlequins. Il m'a dit que nous pourrions le trouver à la Chope Versée a la mi-dizaine. Et vous avez vous recolter de nouvelles informations?"


----------



## Gez (May 7, 2003)

_« C'est toujours une piste de plus pour ma pauvre Mitaine... Ma petite, je te demande beaucoup d'efforts, pas vrai ? Met-lui ces poils devant le nez, Valishan. On verra bien ce qu'elle pourra en tirer... »_

_« Quand aux pistes découvertes de notre côté... Cela me gêne un peu de le dire, mais j'ai l'impression qu'outre Imay, ses parents, et moi, il y a beaucoup de gnomes dans cette histoire. Pour commencer, le serrurier, un dénommé Keygan Ghelve. C'est un artisan réputé et semble-t'il, dominant son domaine. Il habite dans l'avenue des Cendres, et il faudra sans doute lui rendre visite. Ensuite, d'après la vielle Gretchen, un des bambins, nommé Azathan, aurait cauchemardé d'un horrible gnome au dents crochues et à la cape en lambeaux. Ces débris de tissus grossiers pourraient venir d'une telle cape, s'il ne s'agissait pas réellement d'un cauchemar, comme j'en ai la suspicion. Mais plutôt que gnome, je verrais du gobelin la-dessous. En tout cas, il faudra poser des questions à ce petit, il pourrait nous en apprendre plus. »_


----------



## wolvie (May 7, 2003)

"Pourtant l'implication d'un gnome pourrait correspondre avec la prediction qui parlait d'un demi-nain. De plus certaines rumeurs evoquait les ressemblances entre ces disparitions et celles qu' connu votre peuple. Peut etre qu'un gnome psychotique veut se venger des autres races pour ce que votre peuple a vécu."


----------



## Julie (May 7, 2003)

dalshim said:
			
		

> * Je gagerai donc que nous ne soyons pas les seuls à enqueter sur cette affaire ... *




*"Vous avez tout-à fait raison, Thrin. Nous ne sommes pas seuls à enquêter cette affaire. D'après ce que Madame Gretchen a dit, la garde est venue prendre le témoignage des employés et des enfants après la disparitions des quatres petits. De plus, deux demi-elfes sont venus poser des questions à Madame Gretchen, sans interviewer les enfants. Ils disaient être envoyés de la part du bougremestre. 

De notre côté, nous avons examiné les serrures de l'orphlina sans grande révélation. Par contre, nous avons obtenu le nom du serrurier : Keygan Ghelve, un gnome qui habite sur l'avenue des cendres. 

Je ne sais pas si Valishan ou Naline ont trouvé quelque chose d'intéressant dans le dortoir, mais il semblerait qu'un dénommé Azathan, un des pensionnaires, aurait eu un cauchemar, impliquant un gnome horrible aux dents crochus et à la cape en lambeau esseyant de lui voler sont souffle, la nuit des disparitions. D'après ces derniers développements, je continue à penser que la référence à une moitié de nain veut dire un gnome... malheureusement.

Je m'apprêtais à convoquer Azathan pour le questionner, mais je crois qu'il serait peut-être plus judicieux d'attendre Naline et Valishan."*


----------



## Guillaume (May 8, 2003)

À la mention d'un bâtard du bourgmestre, madame Trashykk ne peut s'empêcher d'intervenir : *«Excusez-moi maître Voixprofonde, où avez-vous entendus des sornettes pareille ?  Le bourgmestre ne nous a jamais confié d'enfant.  Diacre avaient été confiés à un prêtre de l'Église par ses parents aventuriers.  Lorsqu'ils ne sont pas revenus de leur dernière aventure, c'est l'orphelinat qui l'a pris en charge.  Il avait six ans à l'époque.  Éveline a perdu ses parents dans l'épidémie de fièvre des marais qui a ravagé la ville il y a quelques années.  Lucille est la fille d'une sans-abri qui nous a confié sa fille pour qu'elle puisse survivre.  La mère vient rendre visite à l'enfant régulièrement.  Le père était un alcoolique bien connu des autorités.  Il a été pendu pour meurtre, laissant à la mère une montagne de dettes.  Finalement, pour ce qui est de Terrem, il nous a été confié par un couple qui avait lui-même recueilli l'enfant abandonné sur la route.  Les parents étaient morts semble-t-il.  Nous n'avons aucune précision quant à la cause du décès, probablement des brigands.   Comme vous pouvez le voir, le bourgmestre n'a rien à voir là dedans.»*

Pendant ce temps au dortoir, ayant été remercié, Patch quitte la pièce et retourne réparer la rampe d'escalier.

Lorsque Valishan présente les fibres à Mitaine, celle-ci renifle un peu et retrousse des dents grognant légèrement.  Elle renifle le sol tentant de trouver une piste, mais rien ni fait.  Elle ne peut pas fair correspondre l'odeur qui lui déplaît (les fibres) à quelque chose au sol.


----------



## wolvie (May 8, 2003)

"Naline, comment se fait-il que cette odeur rende Mitaine si aggressive?"


----------



## Gez (May 8, 2003)

> _Valishan _
> *« Naline, comment se fait-il que cette odeur rende Mitaine si aggressive? »*




_« Je ne sais pas trop, mais elle a du identifier que cela vient de quelque chose de dangereux. En tout cas, pas d'un gnome, elle ne réagirait pas comme ça. Malheureusement, j'ai déjà parlé avec elle ce matin, et ce n'est pas très facile. Peu de gnomes arrivent à parler la langue des animaux plusieurs fois par jour, et je n'ai pas préparé de sort pour ça. Je vais aller demander à Imay si elle pourrait lui poser la question. Ensuite, il faudra voir le dortoir des garçons, et puis interroger le rêveur, et puis... »_

Naline s'éloigne en marmonant à propos d'un exposé, d'un serrurier, et de diverses autres choses. Elle part chercher Imay.

_« Imay, s'il te plait, pourrais-tu demander à Mitaine ce qui l'énerve dans cette odeur ? Je n'ai pas envie d'attendre demain pour le savoir, car ça pourrait nous être utile. Viens, suis-moi ! »_


----------



## Julie (May 8, 2003)

*"Euh... Pas de problème,"* répond Imay en suivant discrètement Naline.  *"Au fait, de quelle odeur s'agit-il,"* demande-t-elle hésitante. *"Vous avez trouver quelque chose d'intéressant dans le dortoir ?"* Arrivée auprès de Mitaine, Imay et Mitaine s'écartent un peu du groupe et Imay lance des petit cris : *"Wif, wif wif grrr. Wif wif wif ?"* _Traduction: *"Mitaine, Naline voudrais savoir ce qui t'agace dans l'odeur des fibres. Pourquoi as-tu réagit ainsi ?"*_


----------



## Urbannen (May 9, 2003)

Altran, silencieux jusqu'à ce moment, dit au groupe: «*Vous savez, c'est intéressant que le serrurier se trouve sur la même avenue que le bar où les brigands rencontraient la célèbre Jill, l'avenue de Cendres.  Ça me fait penser que nous devenons visiter cette avenue pour pour voir ce qu'il y a à apprendre là bas.*»


----------



## dalshim (May 9, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> «Excusez-moi maître Voixprofonde, où avez-vous entendus des sornettes pareille ?  Le bourgmestre ne nous a jamais confié d'enfant.




*Je n'invente rien, madame. Je ne me permettrai pas...
Je dis juste que c'est ce que nous ont affirmé les gardes corrompus. De plus, le fait que deux elfes, envoyés par le bourgmestre, viennent enquêter en plus des gardes me conforte dans cette idée.
Mais peut-être puis-je me tromper. Nous n'en sommes qu'au stade des suputations, madame, et je me vois dans l'obigation de n'écarter aucune piste.*




> Vous savez, c'est intéressant que le serrurier se trouve sur la même avenue que le bar où les brigands rencontraient la célèbre Jill, l'avenue de Cendres. Ça me fait penser que nous devenons visiter cette avenue pour pour voir ce qu'il y a à apprendre là bas.




*Oui, en effet. Nous pourrions en premier lieu aller interroger le serrurier, puis terminer notre journée à la taverne. *

_Sur ce, Thrin se lève et emboite le pas à Imay lorsque Naline vient la chercher._


----------



## Guillaume (May 10, 2003)

> _Thrin_
> Je n'invente rien, madame. Je ne me permettrai pas...
> Je dis juste que c'est ce que nous ont affirmé les gardes corrompus. De plus, le fait que deux elfes, envoyés par le bourgmestre, viennent enquêter en plus des gardes me conforte dans cette idée.
> Mais peut-être puis-je me tromper. Nous n'en sommes qu'au stade des suputations, madame, et je me vois dans l'obigation de n'écarter aucune piste.




Et bien, Maître Voixprofonde, ces voyoux vous ont dit cela et moi je vous dis ceci : il n'y a aucun bâtard issus du bourgmestre qui a résidé dans cette orphelinat.  J'en suis convaincu.

Pour ce qui est de ne pas écartez des pistes, je ne vous dirais certainement pas comment faire votre travail.  Je ne suis qu'une simple halfeline, gouvernante d'orphelinat.  Les aventures, pour moi, se limite à lutter contre des dizaines d'enfants affamés et prier Avméa pour que mes rhumatismes ne m'empêche pas de prendre soin de mes petits.



			
				Julie said:
			
		

> *"Euh... Pas de problème," répond Imay en suivant discrètement Naline.  "Au fait, de quelle odeur s'agit-il," demande-t-elle hésitante. "Vous avez trouver quelque chose d'intéressant dans le dortoir ?" Arrivée auprès de Mitaine, Imay et Mitaine s'écartent un peu du groupe et Imay lance des petit cris : "Wif, wif wif grrr. Wif wif wif ?" Traduction: "Mitaine, Naline voudrais savoir ce qui t'agace dans l'odeur des fibres. Pourquoi as-tu réagit ainsi ?" *




*«C'est une odeur des profondeurs.  Elle me rappelle celle des gobelins.  Ce n'est pas un gobelin, mais ça y ressemble.  Je crois avoir senti une odeur similaire dans la grande tannière hier soir.»*

Thrin, l'échange entre Imay et Mitaine ne ressemble qu'à une série de grognements, de jappements et de gloussements.  À tes oreilles pourtant fines, il ne semble y avoir là que du charrabia.  Si Imay est réellement en train de parler avec la renarde, tu n'y comprends strictement rien.


----------



## Gez (May 10, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> *Thrin, l'échange entre Imay et Mitaine ne ressemble qu'à une série de grognements, de jappements et de gloussements.*




De glapissement. Les chiots jappent, les dindons gloussent, mais les renards glapissent. 

Dès qu'Imay retranscrit l'échange, Naline, très fière, annonce:

_« Vous voyez, je savais bien que c'était plutôt des gobelins ! Il y avait la même odeur dans la roulotte, cela confirme que l'enlèvement d'Alton et Rowyna est lié. Mitaine nous préviendra la prochaine fois que nous passerons en un endroit où l'on peut sentir la présence de ces infâmes créatures. »_


----------



## Julie (May 10, 2003)

> Thrin, l'échange entre Imay et Mitaine ne ressemble qu'à une série de grognements, de jappements et de gloussements. À tes oreilles pourtant fines, il ne semble y avoir là que du charrabia. Si Imay est réellement en train de parler avec la renarde, tu n'y comprends strictement rien.




*"Mitaine dit que c'est une odeur des profondeurs qui lui rappelle celle des gobelins, mais que ce n'est pas tout à fait gobelin. Sur ce, je propose que nous descendions rejoindre les autres et passions à l'entrevue d'Azathan, pour ensuite se rendre sur l'avenue des Cendres où se trouvent à la fois le serrurier et la taverne utilisée par Jill."*


----------



## dalshim (May 10, 2003)

Julie said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Mitaine dit que c'est une odeur des profondeurs qui lui rappelle celle des gobelins, mais que ce n'est pas tout à fait gobelin. Sur ce, je propose que nous descendions rejoindre les autres et passions à l'entrevue d'Azathan, pour ensuite se rendre sur l'avenue des Cendres où se trouvent à la fois le serrurier et la taverne utilisée par Jill." *




*Tout a fait d'accord*


----------



## Julie (May 11, 2003)

*"Dans ce cas..."* répond Imay. Elle fait demi-tour et redescend les marches jusqu'au réfectoire. En entrant dans la pièce, elle dit à Gretchen d'une petite voix enjouée : *"Est-ce que nous pourrions parler avec Azathan quelques instants ?"*


----------



## wolvie (May 11, 2003)

Une fois que tout le monde est réuni, Valishan salue Thrin, Altran et Nemdab qu'il n'avait pas encore vu aujourdh'ui. Il explique a tous qu'il a trouvé les fibres noires sur le lit d'un des garçons enlevés. De plus, Patch, le concierge, lui a avoué avoir été payé par un certain Revus Deuxdagues, de la guilde des arlequins, pour surveiller le petit Terrem.


----------



## dalshim (May 12, 2003)

wolvie said:
			
		

> *De plus, Patch, le concierge, lui a avoué avoir été payé par un certain Revus Deuxdagues, de la guilde des arlequins, pour surveiller le petit Terrem. *




*Hum ...Cette histoire devient de plus en plus bizzare... Pour l'instant, nous étions d'accord pour considérer que les enlèvement avaient un rapport, de près ou de loin, avec la guildes des arlequins. Alors pourquoi ce Revus Deuxdagues aurait-il payé ce concierge pour garder un oeil sur un enfant qu'ils envisageaient d'enlever? Peut-être que ce ne sont pas les arlequin qui sont à l'origine de ces rapt, me direz-vous. Alors pourquoi auraient-ils payés des garde pour passer à tabac un  religieux enquêtant justement sur ces enlèvement?

J'ai peut-être une explication : cette enfant était peut-être précieux pour la guilde d'une manière ou d'une autre, et c'est pour cela qu'ils gardaient un oeil dessus. Mais quand ils ont appris que des gens enquêtaient sur la disparition de cet enfant en particulier, ils ont peut-être craint que ces personnes apprennent des chose secretes concernant la guilde ou pouvant la compromettre.

Je reste persuadé que nous sommes loin d'être les seuls à enquêter sur cette affaire, et que nous nous sommes fourrés dans une affaire qui sent la future bagarre à plein nez ... même si je vous avoue que cela ne me déplaira pas.

Je sais que mon interprétation vous parraîtra sûrement farfelue, mais je commence un peu a avoir le cerveau totalement retourné par cette affaire.*


----------



## Urbannen (May 12, 2003)

Altran dit: «*Si je comprend bien, Terrem, un des enfants kidnappés et celui que est viellé par les Arquelins, a été trouvé sur la route par un couple tant qu'enfant.  Pardon à vous, Mme Trashykk, mais ça ne déprouve pas qu'il n'y ait pas un rapport entre ce Terrem et le bourgmestre.  Une question - quelle est la vraie origine de l'enfant Terrem?*»


----------



## wolvie (May 13, 2003)

"Qu'est ce que le bourgmestre vient faire dans cette histoire?"


----------



## dalshim (May 13, 2003)

wolvie said:
			
		

> *"Qu'est ce que le bourgmestre vient faire dans cette histoire?" *




*Comme je l'ai déjà expliqué à Naline et à Imay, les gardes nous ont révélé uniquement deux chose : 
La première est qu'ils étaient payés par une certaine Jill, que l'on poura probablement trouve à la Chope Versée dans la soirée.
La deuxième est qu'apparement, d'après eux, et n'en déplaise à MmeTrashykk, un des quatre enfants kidnappés serait un batard du bourgmestre.
* 


_[OOC : Urbannen, il me semble que la Mme Trashykk est partie chercher le gosse qui a cauchemardé. Donc, tu ne peut pas lui parler, je pense ...]_


----------



## Guillaume (May 13, 2003)

_[OOC : Désolé du retard, je tentais de résoudre la confusion sur les déclarations de Valishan.  Mais Urbannen a répondu entre temps... Bref, nous tentions de déterminer si Mme Trashykk était présente ou non lorsque Valishan parle de Patch.  Étant donné que l'intention de wolvie n'était pas de révéler le secret de Patch à la gouvernante, je propose que la discussion que les personnages ont en ce moment se produise alors qu'elle est partie chercher Azathan.  Pour ce qui est de la question d'Urbannen, elle sera posé à son retour.]_

Les gnomes et Valishan redescendent après avoir examiné le deuxième dortoir sans trouver d'indices supplémentaires.  Les mystérieuses fibres de «gobelins» sont leur seule piste.  La tête pleine de questions le trio redescend rejoindre Thrin, Altran, Nemdab et Mme Trashykk au réfectoir.

Alors que Valishan salut les compagnons qui ont passé la nuit à l'église, Imay accoste Mme Trashykk : *«Est-ce que nous pourrions parler avec Azathan quelques instants ?»*

*«Pourquoi ? Pour un cauchemar ? Enfin, si vous croyez que c'est nécessaire, je vais aller le chercher,»* répond la gouvernante visiblement agacée de soumettre de nouveau l'enfant à un interrogatoire.

Quelques instants plus tard, alors que les compagnons font le point sur ce qu'ils connaissent de l'histoire, Mme Trashykk revient avec un jeune humain d'environ six ou sept ans.  Le petit Azathan semble bien intimidé par les six aventuriers.  *«Azathan, mon garçon, * dit Gretchen*, ces messieurs auraient quelques questions à te poser au sujet de la nuit où Terrem, Dicaire, Éveline et Lucille ont disparrus.  Soit gentils et réponds honnêtement à toutes leurs questions.»*

L'enfant regarde la gouvernante, incertain.  *«Oui, madame.»*  Il s'approche des compagnons d'un pas hésitant.  D'une toute petite voix il les aborde. *«Mme Atherfell et Mme Trashykk, m'ont dit de répondre à vos question. Est-ce que j'ai fait quelque chose de mal.  Drand dit que des gens viennent chercher des enfant pour les mettre en prison quand ils sont méchants.  Est-ce que vous allez me mettre en prison ?»*

Pendant ce temps Altran accoste Mme Trashykk :*«Si je comprend bien, Terrem, un des enfants kidnappés et celui que est viellé par les Arquelins, a été trouvé sur la route par un couple tant qu'enfant. Pardon à vous, Mme Trashykk, mais ça ne déprouve pas qu'il n'y ait pas un rapport entre ce Terrem et le bourgmestre. Une question - quelle est la vraie origine de l'enfant Terrem?»*

La halfeline considère gravement l'humain.  *«Je vois que vous êtes un homme qui aime aller au fond des choses, maître DuLac.  Comme beaucoup de ces enfants, leur originie contient toujours une part de mystère.  Il est certains que le couple qui nous a confié l'enfant aurait pu mentir.  Par conséquent, je ne puis vous prouver hors de tout doute que Terrem n'est pas un enfant bâtard du bourgmestre.  Ceci étant dit, selon les gens qui nous ont confié l'enfant, les parents avaient été tués sur la route, à l'extérieur de la ville, probablement par des brigands qui arpentent, comme vous le savez bien toutes les routes du royaume en ces temps difficiles.  L'enfant avait été abandonné à son sort par les filous.  Le couple avait recueilli l'enfant et nous l'avait confié ensuite.  Mais je vais vous confier une autre raison pour laquelle je ne crois pas que l'enfant est issue de la chair du bourgmestre : il ne lui ressemble absolument pas.  Il pourrait avoir les traits de la mère, me direz-vous, mais dans mon livre à moi 1 + 1, ça fait deux !»* conclue-t-elle convaincue.


----------



## Gez (May 13, 2003)

Naline, qui ne pense pas être très intimidante pour un enfant aussi grand qu'elle, s'approche d'Azathan. S'il semble avoir peur de Mitaine, elle lui fait signe de rester en arrière, sinon l'animal pourra servir à mettre l'enfant en confiance.



> _Azathan:_
> *« Mme Atherfell et Mme Trashykk, m'ont dit de répondre à vos question. Est-ce que j'ai fait quelque chose de mal ?  Drand dit que des gens viennent chercher des enfant pour les mettre en prison quand ils sont méchants.  Est-ce que vous allez me mettre en prison ? »*




_« Mais non, mon grand, tu n'as rien fait de mal,_ dit-elle avec un grand sourire (tout à fait dépourvu de dents crochues ). _ Au contraire, en fait. Lorsque des enfants ont été enlevé ici, tu as vu un monstre en rêve. A notre avis, c'est parce que tu dois être un enfant très sensible, et tu as du ressentir ce qui se passait malgré ton sommeil. C'est une grande qualité, avec laquelle tu pourrais devenir un mage puissant ou un prêtre plein de sagesse,_ ajoute-t'elle, en valorisant le garçon. _Parle-nous de ce cauchemar. A quoi ressemblait le monstre ? Décrit bien en détail ce qu'il a fait. »_


----------



## Guillaume (May 16, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *« Mais non, mon grand, tu n'as rien fait de mal, dit-elle avec un grand sourire (tout à fait dépourvu de dents crochues ).  Au contraire, en fait. Lorsque des enfants ont été enlevé ici, tu as vu un monstre en rêve. A notre avis, c'est parce que tu dois être un enfant très sensible, et tu as du ressentir ce qui se passait malgré ton sommeil. C'est une grande qualité, avec laquelle tu pourrais devenir un mage puissant ou un prêtre plein de sagesse, ajoute-t'elle, en valorisant le garçon. Parle-nous de ce cauchemar. A quoi ressemblait le monstre ? Décrit bien en détail ce qu'il a fait. » *




Azathan lance un regard à Mme Trashykk, qui l'encourage a répondre avec un léger hochement de la tête.  Timide, l'enfant fixe le sol alors qu'il répond à la gnome.

*«Je me souviens pas très bien,* dit le petit garçon.*  Je me rappelle qui était pas très grands.  Il avait de grands yeux et un grande bouche avec les dents toute croches ! J'ai rêvé qu'il était penché sur moi et qu'il tentait de voler mon souffle... C'est tout ce que j'me rappelle, madame.  Il est à vous le chien ? Il est beau ! Je peu le flatter ? C'est vrai que vous penser que je pourrais être un mage ? Si j'étais un mage pourrait en mettre plein la vue à Drand !»*

*«Allons Azathan, tu sais que ce n'est pas bien de parler ainsi de ses compagnons de classe.  Maintenant répond aux question de Mademoiselle Naline, s'il te plaît,»* interjecte Mme Tarshykk.

*«Oui m'dame... M'moiselle Naline... Je pense que le gnome y avait une cape.»*


----------



## Gez (May 16, 2003)

> Azathan:
> *« J'ai rêvé qu'il était penché sur moi et qu'il tentait de voler mon souffle... »*



_« Comment ? Juste en aspirant ? »_



> Azathan:
> *« C'est tout ce que j'me rappelle, madame.  Il est à vous le chien ? Il est beau ! Je peu le flatter ? »*



_« Elle s'appelle Mitaine. C'est une renarde. Elle est très gentille, mais soit tout doux, elle est craintive. »_



> Azathan:
> *« M'moiselle Naline... Je pense que le gnome y avait une cape. »*



_« Comment était-elle ? Noire ? En tissu grossier et rapeux ? »_


----------



## Guillaume (May 16, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *
> « Comment ? Juste en aspirant ? »*



*

Je ne sais pas comment les gnomes volent le souffle des enfant, m'moiselle Naline.  Le vieux y disent que les gnomes y viennent la nuit voler le souffle des enfants qui ont été méchants.  Vous êtes une gnome.  Comment vous faites ?





« Elle s'appelle Mitaine. C'est une renarde. Elle est très gentille, mais soit tout doux, elle est craintive. »

Click to expand...



Azathan s'approche et gratte Mitaine en arrière des oreilles.




« Comment était-elle ? Noire ? En tissu grossier et rapeux ? »

Click to expand...


*
Je ne me souviens pas.  Dans mon rêve y faisait noir.  J'pense que le gnome portait une cape parce que j'pouvais voir juste son visage.  Comme s'il portait quelque chose pour masquer son corps.


----------



## Gez (May 17, 2003)

> _Azathan: _
> *« Je ne sais pas comment les gnomes volent le souffle des enfant, m'moiselle Naline.  Le vieux y disent que les gnomes y viennent la nuit voler le souffle des enfants qui ont été méchants.  Vous êtes une gnome.  Comment vous faites ? »*




Naline tente de dissimuler une légère irritation...

_« Cette créature n'était certainement un gnome. Les gnomes n'ont pas une grande bouche pleine de dents crochues, et ils ne volent pas le souffle des autres. C'est des sornettes, comme cette histoire de prison. »_

_« Bien. Peux-tu nous apprendre quelque chose d'autre au sujet de cette nuit ? »_


----------



## Guillaume (May 17, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Naline tente de dissimuler une légère irritation...
> 
> ...




*«Désolé m'mselle Naline ! Si vous le dite m'mselle Naline !»* dit l'enfant la mine basse. *«C'est tout ce que j'me souviens de mon rève.»*


----------



## Gez (May 17, 2003)

_« Merci pour ton aide, mon grand. Tu peux retourner voir tes camarades... »_

Une fois que l'enfant est repartit:

_« Bon. Mon opinion est que cet enfant n'a pas rêvé, mais s'est réveillé en pleine nuit lorsqu'il a sentit la présence d'un intrus. Il a vu notre enleveur se pencher sur lui, sans doute pas pour voler un souffle, plutôt pour l'identifier. Car les enleveurs ne prennent pas des victimes au hasard, mais les choisissent. Azathan n'a pas intéressé le "gobelin", mais l'enfant, crédule, a eu très peur d'une des superstitions que l'on lui a racontées sur les horreurs qui attendent les enfants méchants, et s'est évanoui. A son réveil, il a mis tout ça sur le compte d'un cauchemar. Je pense que nous avons appris tout ce que nous pouvions ici. Il me reste une chose à faire ici, et nous pourrons partir pour l'avenue cendrée. »_


----------



## Urbannen (May 18, 2003)

Altran dit: «*Je suis d'accord.  Ta déduction semble la meilleure explication que nous avons, Naline.  L'enleveur cherchait des enfants particuliers.  Il reste à découvrir le lien entre les kidnappés.  Mais si ce n'était pas un gnome, qu'est-ce que c'était?  Un vrai gobelin?  Mais maintenant la piste mène vers l'Avenue des Cendres.*»


----------



## Guillaume (May 18, 2003)

Gretchen renvoie l'enfant à ses classes.  À son retour, elle fait signe à Naline, qu'il est temps pour elle de remplir sa partie de l'entente qu'ils avaient.

Naline se retrouve donc devant une quarantaine de marmots d'âge variés et de races toutes aussi variées.  L'enseignante présente Naline comme étant une femme qui connaît bien la nature et qui va présenter à la classe ce qu'elle fait et sa philosophie de la vie.

Naline se lance donc dans un exposé endiablé.  Avec l'aide de Mitaine, elle leur présente quelques aspects du druidisme, la philosophie de l'équilibre naturel, ce qu'on peut trouver dans les forêts à l'extérieur des murs de la villes.  Les enfants sont fascinés.  Plusieurs questions sont posées, plusieurs réponses sont données.  Mitaine est naturellement un véritable aiment pour les plus jeunes.  Pour les plus vieux, la scerpe et les sorts de Naline semblent être plus intéressants.

À la fin de l'exposé, Mme Atherfell remercie Naline pour cet exposé.  À sa sortie, Naline peut entendre les enfants rouspéter à l'idée de passé d'un exposé sur le druidisme à une leçon sur l'arithmétique de base.

Les six compagnons se retrouvent donc dans le hall d'entrée de l'orphelinat, prêts à quitter en direction de l'avenue des Cendres.  

*«Messieurs, Mesdames, j'espère que les interrogations des dernières heures ont été utiles.  J'espère que les réponses que vous avez trouver ici vous aiderons à retrouver les enfants.  Qu'avez-vous de planifier maintenant ?»*

_[OOC : Gez, j'ai coupé court à la présentation de Naline dans le but de faire avancer l'histoire un peu.  J'espère que cela ne te dérange pas trop.  À moins que tu n'ais quelque chose de particulier de planifié, nous en sommes donc à être sur le point de quitter l'orphelinat.  Une fois que j'aurais une idée clair de ce que vous voulez faire sur l'avenue des Cendres (ie. vous commencez par le serrurier ou par la taverne ?), j'afficherai le prochain "round".  Je distribuerai également les points d'expérience dans le fil OOC et dans la section sur les personnages.]_


----------



## Gez (May 18, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> *[OOC : Gez, j'ai coupé court à la présentation de Naline dans le but de faire avancer l'histoire un peu.  J'espère que cela ne te dérange pas trop.  À moins que tu n'ais quelque chose de particulier de planifié, nous en sommes donc à être sur le point de quitter l'orphelinat.*



_

Non, ça va. Je comptais la faire parler un peu plus de la vie en forêt et un peu moins du druidisme, mais ce n'est pas grave. (« ... Et donc les maisons sont creusées dans les troncs des plus grands arbres, et sous leur racines, les fenêtres sont dissimulée sous le lierre, vous pouvez être en plein sur la place du village sans vous en rendre compte. Les animaux apprivoisés viennent souvent rendre visite, il y en a toujours plein dans une maison, parfois ils sont même un peu trop envahissant, surtout ceux qui ne sont pas très propre, comme les oiseaux... Alors, on demande à nos compagnons les plus futés, comme les renards, de faire un peu la police dans toutes ces bêtes à poil et à plume. Mettre la nourriture à l'abri, en particulier, est un problème, car les jeunes gnomes cherchent toujours à avoir l'animal le plus rusé possible et il leur apprennent des tas de tours, comme ouvrir les portes... »)



			
				Guillaume said:
			
		


*Une fois que j'aurais une idée claire de ce que vous voulez faire sur l'avenue des Cendres (ie. vous commencez par le serrurier ou par la taverne ?), j'afficherai le prochain "round".  Je distribuerai également les points d'expérience dans le fil OOC et dans la section sur les personnages.]*

Click to expand...



Naline préfèrerais commencer, de son côté, par le serrurier. Elle n'a pas très envie de retourner dans une taverne si elle n'en a pas besoin.




Gretchen: 
*« Messieurs, Mesdames, j'espère que les interrogations des dernières heures ont été utiles. J'espère que les réponses que vous avez trouver ici vous aiderons à retrouver les enfants. Qu'avez-vous de planifié maintenant ? »*

Click to expand...




« Oh, oui Madame, nous avons pu trouver des pistes intéressantes. Nous allons maintenant les suivre, et elles nous mènent dans l'Avenue des Cendres. Au revoir et merci. »

Puis, à ses compagnons:

« Pour progresser plus vite, peut-être faudrait-il se séparer, un groupe à la taverne, l'autre à l'atelier. J'ai remarqué que les tavernes ici n'étaient pas très accueillantes envers les petites gens, donc Imay et moi ferions mieux d'aller chez Keygan. Qu'en pensez-vous ? »_


----------



## dalshim (May 19, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> Naline préfèrerais commencer, de son côté, par le serrurier. Elle n'a pas très envie de retourner dans une taverne si elle n'en a pas besoin.




Tout dépend de l'heure. Je ne sais pas si l'interrogatoire du serrurier va être long. Dans tous les cs, Thrin se propose volontier d'aller enquêter dans la taverne (et uniquement enquêter, bien entendu  ), mais je crains pour Naline que nous devions nous retrouver dans cette taverne...


----------



## Julie (May 19, 2003)

*"Je crois que Thrin a raison. À moins que nous passions plusieurs heures à interroger le serrurier, je crois que nous allons quand même devoir attendre à ce soir pour la taverne. Par contre, nous n'avons pas tous besoin d'être présent à l'ênquete dans la taverne. Nous pouvons rester à l'auberge en attendant, essayant d'éclaircir l'énigme. Thrin avait également mentionné d'aller faire un tour du côté du lac. Si nous séparons, un groupe peut aller voir le serrurier et l'autre peut aller examiner le lac. Je suis volontaire pour rencontrer le serrurier."*


----------



## wolvie (May 19, 2003)

"Merci beaucoup, Madame Trashykk. Vous nous avez été d'une aide précieuse."
Puis se tournant vers ses compagnons : "Il me semble en effet que notre enquête à l'auberge risque d'être très mouvementée. Je ne sais pas s'il vaut mieux que seul les plus physiques d'entre nous s'y rendent ou que nous y allions tous. Dans ce dernier cas, nous serions plus nombreux pour résister à l'aggressivité que nous risquons de rencontrer là bas."

[_ooc: Il me semble en effet que tout dépend de l'heure qu'il est._ ]


----------



## dalshim (May 19, 2003)

Julie said:
			
		

> *"Je crois que Thrin a raison. À moins que nous passions plusieurs heures à interroger le serrurier, je crois que nous allons quand même devoir attendre à ce soir pour la taverne. Par contre, nous n'avons pas tous besoin d'être présent à l'ênquete dans la taverne. Nous pouvons rester à l'auberge en attendant, essayant d'éclaircir l'énigme. Thrin avait également mentionné d'aller faire un tour du côté du lac. Si nous séparons, un groupe peut aller voir le serrurier et l'autre peut aller examiner le lac. Je suis volontaire pour rencontrer le serrurier." *




*Dans ce cas, je me propose d'aller voir vers le lac, même si je n'aime pas bien l'idée de me retrouver si près d'un liquide si insipide. Maitre Valishan, voudriez-vous m'y accompagner? je pense que vos qualités de pisteur ne peuvent que vous aidez là-bas. * 

*Altran, accepteriez-vous d'aller interroger le serrurier avec Imay et Naline. Vos aptitudes à faire parler les personnes pourraient s'avérer très utile. * 

*Quand à vous, frère Nendab, que décidez vous ? A qui ferez-vous l'honneur de votre présence?*


----------



## Urbannen (May 19, 2003)

Altran: «*D'accord, Thrin.  Je vais au serrurier d'abord.*»


----------



## Gez (May 22, 2003)

_« Bon, on y va ? Mitaine a besoin de se dégourdir un peu les pattes... »_


----------



## wolvie (May 23, 2003)

"Je vous suit sire Thrin. Voyons ce que nous pouvons trouver du cote du lac."


----------



## Julie (May 23, 2003)

*"Je suis prête"*


----------



## Guillaume (May 25, 2003)

Le groupe se sépare donc à nouveau.  Le nain, l'elfe et le druide humain décident donc de descendre examiner le lac.  De leur côté, les deux gnome et le deuxième humain se dirigent vers le serrurier Keygan.  Étant donné qu'ils doivent tous se rendre sur l'avenue des Cendres, ils font un bout de chemin ensemble.

Au fur et à mesure que les compagnons descendent les flancs du cratère en direction de son centre, les édifices de pierre sombre deviennent de plus en plus délâbrés.  L'air pratiquement pur des beaux quartiers à l'entrée de la ville font place à un air vicié et lourds d'odeurs nauséabondes.  Les rues et ruelles sont de plus en plus souillées par les déchets et les déjections de milliers d'individus qui habitent les flancs plus élevés du cratère.

Face à une série d'entrepôts, le groupe se sépare.  En effet, derière cette entreprise de marchands, les _Livraisons au pied garant_, ont distingue nettement quelques quais.  Les trois désirant aller examiner le lac y voyant une opportunité de voir de près ce lacs laissent donc leur compagnons aller interroger le serrurier.

Les quais sont en bon étât.  Solidement construits sur des pilotis, les quais ont été bien entretenus.  L'eau noire et calme du lac semble élevée.  En effet, les pilotis sont pratiquement complètement immergés.  Une odeur d'égoût à ciel ouvert se dégage du lac et on peut voir clairement des déchêts flottant à sa surface.  Deux petites embarcations à rames sont amarrées au quai. Thrin, Valishan et Nemdab, que faites-vous ?

*****

Ayant laissés leurs compagnons, Naline, Imay et Altran poursuivent leur chemin.  Longeant l'avenue des Cendres, les trois comparses passent maisons et boutiques à la recherche du fameux serrurier.  Une première enseigne attire l'attention des compagnons, mais elle se révèle être celle d'un alchimiste et vendeur de potions : les Élixir de Weer.  Ils poursivent donc leur chemin.

Finalement, 250 mètres plus loin, Altran aperçoit l'enseigne : _Les serrures de Keygan_.  Une petite tourelle domine la facade de l'édifice de pierre noire.  Les fenêtres sont protégées par des barreaux encastrés dans le mortier du mur.  Par contre, dans la grande baie vitrée au rez-de-chaussée de la tourelle, les trois compagnons peuvent apercevoir une magnifique montage de serrures et de clés, mettant en valeur tout une multitudes de mécanismes du simple au complexe, du petit au très grands.  À gauche de la tourelle, une grande porte en chêne est taillée dans le mur, c'est au dessus de cette porte qu'est suspendue l'enseigne.

Alatran, Imay et Naline, que faites-vous ?

_[ooc : je vais mettre dans la section OOC les points d'expérience alloués jusqu'à présent.]_


----------



## wolvie (May 25, 2003)

"Mes amis pensez vous que nous devions faire un  tour en barque sur ce lac d'immondices ou juste en faire le tour?"


----------



## dalshim (May 26, 2003)

*Pouah !! Quelle puanteur !!!
Veuillez m'excuser, maitre Valishan, mais nous, les nain, ne sommes pas de fervants fanatiques de tout ce qui flotte...
Personnellement, je préfèrerai faire un petit tour et interroger quelques personnes avant toutes chose.*


----------



## wolvie (May 26, 2003)

Il me semble en effet dangeureux de nous aventurer sur ce lac sans rien en connaitre. Essayons d'en apprendre plus.


----------



## Guillaume (May 26, 2003)

Alors que Valishan termine sa proposition, une voix retentit derrière le trio.

*«Oye ! On peux vous aider ?»*

Un grand docker avec des bras aussi gros que des troncs se tient au bout du quai un oeil inquisiteur fixé sur le nain, l'humain et l'elf.


----------



## dalshim (May 27, 2003)

Faisant toujours dos au docker, Thrin glisse dans un murmure à ses compagnons :
 * Je trouve ce quartier très peu accueillant. Restons sur nos guardes et surtout, ne rvelons l'objet de notre quête à personne. *

Puis train se retourne vers l'inconnu, le visage subitement jovial et les bras écarté en signe d'appaisement.
*Bonjour messire, je m'appelle Thrin Voixprofonde, du clan des Karkans. Et voici Maitres Valishan, et Nemdab. Nous sommes nouveaux et de passage en ville, et nous visitions quand nous sommes tombé sur ce lac qui nous a intrigué. Pourriez vous nous indiquer sa fonction? S'il en a une, bien sûre ...*


----------



## Julie (May 27, 2003)

Imay examine rapidement la porte du regard avant de l'ouvrir. Elle pousse ensuite la porte et entre dans le magasin.


----------



## Gez (May 27, 2003)

Naline suit Imay avec Mitaine.


----------



## wolvie (May 27, 2003)

Valishan reste sur ces gardes mais ne montrent aucune forme d'aggressivité.


----------



## Urbannen (May 28, 2003)

Altran suit Naline.


----------



## Guillaume (May 28, 2003)

Imay, Naline et Altran pénêtrent dans le petit magasin.  Une petite cloche retenti à l'ouverture de la porte.  Une odeur de bois et de pipe flotte dans l'air.  Deux chaises de cuire prfondes et confortables sont placées devant un foyer où brûle un petit feu qui tente de chasser l'humidité de l'automne.  Sur le manteau est déposé un petit briquet, une tabatière et une magnifique collection de pipes.
Un tapis bourgogne est étendu entre l'entrée et le mur qui y fait face.  Les trois aventuriers peuvent y apercevoir des douzaines, voir des centaines, de clés suspendues à des pe corchets.
Un magnifique comptoir en acajou sculpté est placé le long d'un mur.  Derrière, vous pouvez voir un rideau rouge qui cache le reste du magasin.
Une main écarte le rideau et une personne mesurant environ 2 m apparaît.
*«Bonjour ! Je suis Keygan Ghelve.  Est-ce que je peux vous servir ?»*

****

Le docker regarde Thrin d'un drôle d'air puis éclate de rire.

*«Vous n'est vraiment pas d'ici vous... Ha ha ha... À quoi il sert... elle est bien bonne.  Dites moé que je rève, un nain qui demande à quoi sert un lac.  Elle est bien bonne.  Avez vous remarquez l'eau Monsieur le nain ? C'est l'égout de la ville ce lac.  C'est à ça qu'il sert.  Il y en a qui s'en servent pour pêcher mais y a pas beaucoup de poisson.  Nous on s'en sert pour transporter quelques marchandises d'un côté à l'autre de la ville en évitant d'utiliser les avenues.  Ha ha ha... à quoi il sert...»*


----------



## Gez (May 28, 2003)

_[Hors-jeu:



			
				Guillaume said:
			
		


*clés suspendues à des pe corchets.*

Click to expand...



C'est fatigant, à force, de taper [ i][/i ], hein ?  ]_




			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> *Une main écarte le rideau et une personne mesurant environ 2 m apparaît.*




2 metres ? Là, je suis surpris. Naline aussi, entre la petitesse des lieux et le fait que l'on lui ai présenté l'artisan comme étant un gnome, cette taille fait tâche.



> _Gnome de 2m: _
> *« Bonjour ! Je suis Keygan Ghelve.  Est-ce que je peux vous servir ? »*




_« Heu, bonjour. Nous nous intéressons à vos serrures, et aimerions que vous nous en parliez un peu plus... »_

_« Mais d'abord, excusez-moi si ma curiosité est déplacée, mais on m'a décrit l'artisan Keygan Ghelve comme étant un gnome. Vous me semblez étonnament grand pour un gnome, et je peux prétendre m'y connaître, en gnomes... »_

_[Hors-jeu: si les 2m sont une faute de frappe ou un malentendu, évidemment, cette dernière partie du dialogue passe à la trappe...]_


----------



## dalshim (May 30, 2003)

*Désolé d'avoir posé une question aussi stupide. Je pensait bien qu'il servait comme égout, mais je préférais en avoir le coeur net. * 
Puis, comme pour lui même
*Par contre, je me demande comment se fait le renouvellement de l'eau... Il doit bien y avoir des canalisation, naturelles ou artificielles.*


----------



## Guillaume (May 30, 2003)

*«Pour ce qui est du renouvellement de l'eau, m'sieur le nain, c'est juste la pluie qui se récolte dans le cratère.  Les prêtre de la ville viennent purifier le lac régulièrement en échange de dons à l'Église, naturellement.»*

****

Keygan sort d'en arrière du comptoir, un sourire au lèvre.  La réponse devient évidente.  Le gnome est monté sur une paire d'échasses.

*«Ça me permet de discuter face à face avec mes clients !»*

S'appuyant sur le comptoir, il commence à enlever ses échasses.

*«Comme ça vous voulez discuter serrures.  Et bien vous êtes au bon endroit.  Vous ne trouverez pas meilleures serrures en villes que celles de Keygan le serrurier !»*


----------



## Gez (May 30, 2003)

> _Keygan _
> *« Comme ça vous voulez discuter serrures.  Et bien vous êtes au bon endroit.  Vous ne trouverez pas meilleures serrures en villes que celles de Keygan le serrurier ! »*




_« Je veux bien vous croire. Elles n'ont pas l'air d'être aisée à crocheter... »_


----------



## Guillaume (May 30, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *
> 
> « Je veux bien vous croire. Elles n'ont pas l'air d'être aisée à crocheter... » *




*«En effet, mademoiselle.  Une serrure de chez Keygan va vous protéger contre les malfaiteurs.  Vous pourrez dormir sur vos deux oreilles en sachant que vos biens sont protégés par un de ces mécanismes.»*


----------



## Gez (May 30, 2003)

_« Dîtes-moi, je suppose que vous devez garder des doubles, ou bien la possibilité de refaire les clefs des serrures que vous avez vendues; au cas où un client perdrait ou casserait sa clef... »_


----------



## Guillaume (May 30, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *« Dîtes-moi, je suppose que vous devez garder des doubles, ou bien la possibilité de refaire les clefs des serrures que vous avez vendues; au cas où un client perdrait ou casserait sa clef... » *




*«Euh... non, pas vraiment.  Il est vrai que mes serrures sont toutes basée sur le même principe, mais elles sont toutes uniques.  Si je devais garder une clé pour toutes... En fait, quand un client perd une clé, je me rends chez lui et je reconstruit la clé à partir de la serrure.»*

_[OOC : Naline et Altran, Keygan vous semble nerveux quand Naline fait mention de la possibilité de refaire les clés.  Jets de Psychologie : Naline 12, Imay 5, Altran 10]_


----------



## Gez (May 30, 2003)

_« Mais toutefois, si la porte est verrouillée, ça n'est pas très pratique, non ? Enfin, cela dépend, comment faîtes-vous ? Car si vous pouver refaire la clef à partir de la serrure, serait-il possible que quelqu'un d'autre le fasse ? »_


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 1, 2003)

[OOC : Je ne vous ai pas oublié.  Entre un mauvais rhume et mes travaux de doctorat, j'ai eu peu de temps ces jours-ci.  Je devrais répondre lundi matin.  Désolé du contre-temps. ]


----------



## Julie (Jun 2, 2003)

_[OOC: est-ce que nous pourrions avoir une desciption physique de Keygan plus détaillée? Plus particulièrement son nez, ses dents et ses vêtements. ]_


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 2, 2003)

Le gnome semble être d'âge moyen.  Il a les cheveux sel et poivre, un petite barbe et une moustache bien taillée.  Il a une apparence très soignée.  Ses sourcis fournis et ses rides lui donnennt une apparence sévère.  Il porte une tunique brune et une chemise orange.

*«Il est toujours possible que quelqu'un refasse une autre clé à partir de la serrure, mais pour cela il faudra la démonter.  Pourquoi me demandez-vous toutes ces questions ? Vous voulez achetez des serrures ou pas ?»*

*****

Sur le quai, le docker regarde les trois compagnons.

*«Alors, m'sieur le nain, vous voulez faire tour du lac, mais vous n'aimez pas l'eau.  Vous êtes sûr que vous ne voulez pas allez faire une tour en barque.  Remarquez avec le temps qu'il fait, je vous comprends.  On aurait tôt fait d'être trempé.  Et puis ce n'est pas une temps pour aller faire un tour sur l'eau.  Fait trop sombre.  Par un temps pareil, la bête remonte parfois.»* dit-il avec un sourire.


----------



## Gez (Jun 2, 2003)

_« Vous comprendrez que si de bonnes serrures, payées fort cher, n'empêchent point des malandrins de pénétrer chez autrui *comme si c'était chez eux*, cela peut nuire à la réputation de l'artisan serrurier. Et lui faire perdre, à terme, beaucoup d'argent. Hors, la réputation des serrures Keygan semble bien surfaîte, ces temps-ci. Vous êtes le premier à le savoir, d'ailleurs, n'est-ce pas ? »_


----------



## dalshim (Jun 2, 2003)

*La bête ?* 
L'oeil de Thrin s'emplit d'une lueur d'excitation. 

*Pourriez-vous nous en dire plus, brave homme? Voyez-vous, même si je ne suis que très peu enclin à croire des histoire affabulentes, je n'en garde pas moins un fort grand interêt. Je suis barde, et je raffole d'histoires qui pourraient me permettre de faire naviguer un peu plus l'imagination des gens voulant bien m'écouter.*


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 4, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *« Vous comprendrez que si de bonnes serrures, payées fort cher, n'empêchent point des malandrins de pénétrer chez autrui comme si c'était chez eux, cela peut nuire à la réputation de l'artisan serrurier. Et lui faire perdre, à terme, beaucoup d'argent. Hors, la réputation des serrures Keygan semble bien surfaîte, ces temps-ci. Vous êtes le premier à le savoir, d'ailleurs, n'est-ce pas ? » *




Le visage du gnome prend soudainement quelques couleurs.  Blessé dans son amour propre, il répond :

*«Vous m'insultez, mademoiselle. Vous suggérez que mes serrures n'ont pas la qualité prétendue et qu'elle n'offrent pas la protection qu'on leur prêtent.  En plus, vous insinuez que je suis au courant et que je cache sciemment ce fait à mes clients.  Mademoiselle, si quelques malendrins ont réussi à déjouer mes serrures, cela est bien malheureux mais ce n'est pas de mon ressort.  La seule chose que je puisse faire c'est de tenter de faire de meilleurs serrures.  Si vous êtes venues m'accuser de torts, faites le ouvertement, mademoiselle.  Autrement, je vais devoir vous demander poliement de sortir, vous et vos amis.»*

****************



			
				dalshim said:
			
		

> *La bête ?
> L'oeil de Thrin s'emplit d'une lueur d'excitation.
> 
> Pourriez-vous nous en dire plus, brave homme? Voyez-vous, même si je ne suis que très peu enclin à croire des histoire affabulentes, je n'en garde pas moins un fort grand interêt. Je suis barde, et je raffole d'histoires qui pourraient me permettre de faire naviguer un peu plus l'imagination des gens voulant bien m'écouter. *




Un fois de plus, le jovial docker éclate de rire.

*«Vous sortez vraiement de l'ordinaire, m'sieur le nain.  Ça fait plusieurs années que je travaille sur les bords du lac et je ne l'ai jamais personnellement vu.  Cependant, le frère du cousin de l'oncle du père d'un de mes collègue jure que par la pleine lune il aurait aperçu un monstre avec de grandes tentacules jaillir de l'eau et tenter de le saisir, lui et sa barque.  Ne me demandez pas ce que ce vieux bougre faisait sur le lac en pleine nuit, probablement en train de caler sa piquette.  Bref, il refuse depuis ce temps de mettre les pieds dans une barque.  C'est tout ce que j'en sais.  Si cela peut vous inspirez, m'sieur le nain.  Maintenant, si vous voulez bien m'excusez, je dois retourner au boulot avant que le patron me passe au fouet.  Si vous voulez allez faire un tour sur le lac, vous pouvez prendre la barque.  De toutes façons, on ne peut pas aller bien loin avec.  Je saurais bien la retrouver.»*


_[OOC : Il y a longtemps que je n'ai pas eu de nouvelles de Horacio, Urbannen et Wolvie.  Vous êtes toujours là ?]_


----------



## Gez (Jun 5, 2003)

_« Mon cher monsieur, je ne vous insulte pas, je constate simplement que beaucoup de personnes "protégées" par vos serrures se sont fait enlevée récemment. Sans traces d'effraction aucune, et sans autres moyen de passer que par une porte ouverte. Votre crédit étant en chute libre à cause de ça, je suppose que vous avez trouvé une autre source de revenus... »_


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 5, 2003)

À la mention des enlèvements, le gnome devient positivement agité.

*«Si les guildes ont trouvés un moyen d'outre-passer mes serrures sans les forcer, c'est probablement qu'elles avaient un complice qui avaient accès aux clés.  Il n'est nullement question de la qualité des serrures lorsque les gens ne font pas attention avec leur clé ! Maintenant, je crois avoir été suffisament polis, soit achetez quelque chose, soit sortez.  Je ne tolérerai pas des menaces et des accusations à demi-voilées dans mon établissement.»*

Surpris par la réaction du gnome, le trois compagnons ne peuvent s'empêcher de lui porter une attention particulière.  C'est alors qu'ils remarquent que le gnome jette un regard furtif de temps à autre au rideau, comme s'il le surveillait.

_[OOC : Détection : Imay 9, Altran 17, Naline 15]_


----------



## Gez (Jun 5, 2003)

_« Si vous êtes innocent, vous n'objecterez pas à ce que l'on jette un coup d'oeil derrière ce rideau... »_


----------



## Urbannen (Jun 6, 2003)

Pendant que Naline parle à Keygan, Altran murmure: «*Je me méfie de ce gnome.  Voyons bien ce que le magicien cache derrière son rideau.*»   Ce disant, il jette _manipulation à distance_ et tire le rideau ouvert.  

_OOC:  Ce n'est pas très discret, mais je n'ai pas posté depuis plusieurs jours - c'est le moment pour un peu de drame!  _


----------



## wolvie (Jun 6, 2003)

Valishan se tourne vers Thrin et lui dit : "Peut etre devrions nous tenter de traverser le lac. Peut etre l'eau est elle assez claire au milieu pour que nous puissions voir sous la surface.

[ooc desole pour le peu de nouvelles, entre le concours et un demenagement j'ai eu du mal a me contacter cette dernière semaine]


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 8, 2003)

Gentillement, obéissant aux commandes profanes d'Altran, le rideau s'écarte révélant une pièce bien entretenue.  Du comptoir, vous pouvez apercevoir que cette pièce est un salon ou une salle où Keygan passe probablement beucoup de temps.  Un brin d'usure ici, quelques miettes d'un repas là.

Un tapis couvre le plancher au centre de la pièce. Un balais est appuyé contre la rampe d'un escalier qui visiblement monte à l'étage le long du mur nord.  Trois coffres sont placés au centre de la pièce sur le tapis.  Ils sont fermés par des cadenas en fer forgé.  Vous appercevez également des étagères et des tabourets sur les quels sont posés divers objets de la vie quotidienne.  Au pieds de l'escalier, vous pouvez vour un quatrième coffre à côté duquel est suspendu le portrait d'un gnome vieillissant aux cheveux d'argent.  Le coffre contient une multitude de petites pièces dentées qui tournent dans tous les sens.  Vous croyez également apercevoir des carillons, des poids et un disque sur lequel est gravé les chiffres 1 à 12.

*«Quoi ?! Et vous n'avez pas le droit ! Arrêtez.  Ceci est chez moi... vous... S'il-vous-plaît... Non!»*, s'exclame Keygan, surpris devoir le rideau s'écarter.

*****



> _Valishan_
> Valishan se tourne vers Thrin et lui dit : "Peut etre devrions nous tenter de traverser le lac. Peut etre l'eau est elle assez claire au milieu pour que nous puissions voir sous la surface."




«Humpf, l'idée d'aller faire un tour sur l'eau ne me plaît pas du tout, mais je si nous pouvions découvrir quelque chose, l'occasion serait trop belle à passer.  Allons-y.»

Les trois compagnons s'installent donc dans la barque.  Un peu d'eau de pluie s'est accumulée au fond mais autrement, l'embarcation semble solide et bien construite.  Avec son fond plat, elle est stable quoique un peu difficile à manoeuvrer.

Après quelques coup de rame bien ferme, l'embarcation quitte le quai et vous avez tôt fait de gagner le centre du lac.  L'eau est paisible et clair.  Malheureusement, avec la couverture nuageuse, elle est également sombre.  Le lac vous semble bien profond, mais vous ne distinguez aucune ouverture, aucune gallerie.  Si il y en a, vous êtes incapables de les voirs.

Fait à noter, vous n'appercevez ni poisson, ni monstre à tentacules.


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 8, 2003)

[OOC : Oops, j'avais oublié de joindre la carte pour ceux chez Keygan, désolé.]


----------



## Gez (Jun 8, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> *« Quoi ?! Et vous n'avez pas le droit ! Arrêtez.  Ceci est chez moi... vous... S'il-vous-plaît... Non! », s'exclame Keygan, surpris de voir le rideau s'écarter.*




Il craque ! Nyihihihihihi ! C'est qu'il est coupable ! (_A witch! Burn!_)

_« Si. Au nom de l'église d'Avméa qui nous a chargé d'enquêter sur ces disparitions, nous allons perquisitionner un peu. Si ça ne vous dérange pas, bien sûr... »_

Une pause, et puis, avec un sourire narquois:

_« Si ça vous dérange, c'est pareil, mais cela vous fera une circonstance attenuante de moins. »_

A l'adresse de Mitaine:

_« Allez Mimi, cherche! Cherche l'odeur du manteau noir! »_

_[Note: Cela tient un peu du bluff, Naline n'est pas sûre que le "gobelin" soit passé par ici. Néanmoins, le comportement de Keygan étant un peu louche, elle soupçonne qu'il y a accointance entre Keygan et le ravisseur. En parlant du "manteau noir", Naline surveille attentivement l'expression de Keygan.]_


----------



## Urbannen (Jun 9, 2003)

Surpris de voir qu'il n'y a rien de très soupçonneux dans le salon, Altran devient un peu nerveux.  Il essaye de calmer les choses en jetant _charme personne_ sur Keygan.  Jet de vol. 14


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 9, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il craque ! Nyihihihihihi ! C'est qu'il est coupable ! (A witch! Burn!)
> 
> ...





			
				Urbannen said:
			
		

> *Surpris de voir qu'il n'y a rien de très soupçonneux dans le salon, Altran devient un peu nerveux.  Il essaye de calmer les choses en jetant charme personne sur Keygan.  Jet de vol. 14 *




_[OOC : Initiative : Imay 21, Altran 10, Naline 9, Mitaine 7, Keygan 3]_

Silencieuse, Imay observe la scène.

Altran incante quelques paroles profanes et lance le sort _charme persone_ sur Keygan.  Il ses yeux deviennent flou un instant, puis ils reprennent toute leur perspicacité et se tournent vers Altran.  Le visage de Keygan est confus et inquisiteur à l'endroit de l'humain.

Naline envoie Mitaine à la recherche du gobelin.  En un bond saute par-dessus le comptoir et pénètre dans la pièce.  Le museau au sol, elle se met à chercher.  Rapidement, des grognement et les petits cris de la renarde se font entendre.

Keygan, voyant qu'il a perdu le contrôle, se précipite le long du mur derrière lui, s'y colle et s'affaise, marmonant incotrôlablement à lui-même.

Actions ?


----------



## Gez (Jun 9, 2003)

En entendant les grognement, Naline a confirmation de ses doutes.

_« Il est là! »_

Elle part à la suite de sa renarde, en surveillant du coin de l'oeil Keygan effondré.


----------



## dalshim (Jun 9, 2003)

Une fois arrivé au milieu du lac, Thrin dit, cachant un brin d'anxiété dans sa voie par un grommellement :

*Humpff !... Je vous avais bien dit que ça ne servirait à rien... L'oracle parlait d'un "rideau". Je pense qu'il faudrait mieux chercher une cascade, ou un écoulement d'eau derrière lequelle se trouverait une galerie.*

_[OOC1 : C'est bon, je suis de retour de vacances ]_
_[OOC2 : Est-ce que chant choc localisé en un endroit du lac permettrait de découvrir la profondeur (un peu comme un sonnar), ou à assomer d'éventuels poissons se trouvant sur la trajectoire ? Je sais, c un peu tordu, mais étant donné que cette note projette une onde de choc portée par un son, cette idée m'est brusquement venu à l'esprit]_


----------



## wolvie (Jun 10, 2003)

Est il envisageable de plonger, je veut dire par la : - Est ce qu'on y voit vraiment rien?  et  -l'eau est elle sale?


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 10, 2003)

[OOC : En réponse à Wolvie et Dalshim.  Normalement les lacs de volcans sont particulièrement limpides étant donné que la superficie de leur bassin versant est limitée par la taille du cratère.  Cependant, le bassin versant de ce lac-ci est couvert depuis un peu plus de cent ans de maisons, d'édifices et de rues.  Il n'y a pas de système d'égout pour évacuer l'eau à l'extérieur du cratère.  De plus, il y a tous les déchêts produits par la population qui se sont accumulés.  Bref, il y a beaucoup de sédiments dans l'eau ce qui fait que la visibilité est très limitée.  Rien n'empêche Thrin ou Valishan de plonger, mais l'eau n'est définitivement pas propre.  La pluie des derniers jours a tôt fait de brouiller les sédiments.

Pour ce qui est de l'utilisation de chant-choc comme sonar, Thrim tu peux toujours essayer, mais je ne voix pas comment tu pourrait interpréter les sons pour en obtenir une image.  Ça prend du temps aux marinier à s'entraîner pour apprendre à interpréter les résultats des sonars.  Dans le cas des sonars pour la pêche, il y a une machine qui fait l'interprétation.  Or ici, Thrin n'a ni l'entrainement ni la machine.  Je ne voix pas comment il pourrais faire.  Pour ce qui est d'assomer des poissons, c'est toujours possible.  Encore faut-il qu'il soient dans la trajectoire. 

Pour ce qui est de ce qui se passe du côté du serrurier, j'attends d'avoir des nouvelles de Julie avant de continuer.]


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 10, 2003)

Double affichage.


----------



## Urbannen (Jun 11, 2003)

> Le visage de Keygan est confus et inquisiteur à l'endroit de l'humain.




C'est à dire qu'il n'a pas réussi à son jet de sauve.?  Si c'est le cas qu'il n'a pas réussi, Altran essaye de calmer le gnome en lui disant «Mais calmez-vous, Monsieur.  Mes amies et moi ne vous voulons pas de mal.  Nous avons peur qu'un mauvais gobelin ne soit entré dans votre maison, et nous voulons vous protéger de lui.»

Si le gnome a réussi, Altran relance le sort (_ c'est bon d'être ensorceleur parfois  _)

En tout cas, il se déplace au case C6.


----------



## dalshim (Jun 11, 2003)

* Et bien maitre elfe, si vous voulez plonger, ne comptez pas sur moi. Loin de moi l'idée de bouder, mais vous n'êtes pas sans savoir que nous, les nains, préférons la profondeur humide des cavernes  à celle beaucoup plus mouillé d'un lac.* 

_Puis pour détendre l'athmosphère :_ 
*Encore, s'il s'agissait d'un lac de bière, je n'aurais sûrement pas fait autant de manières ...*


_[OOC : quelqu'un a des nouvelles d'horacio? parce que je rappelle qu'il est censé se trouver avec nous dans la barque ...] _

_[OOC 2 : D'ailleurs, vu que Nemdab est druide, il possède sûrement des sorts qui pourraient nous interresser dans le cas présent (ex: detect animals or plants, detect snares and pits, etc...) Serait-il possible d'avoir une traduction française de ses sorts ? dans le thread OOC bien sur ...]_


----------



## Julie (Jun 11, 2003)

*"Rassurez-vous Monsieur Ghelve, nous ne sommes pas ici pour vous voler ou saccager votre magasin."* dit Imay d'un ton calme tout en se dirigeant vers la porte en 5e/f _[OOC: double déplacement]_. Elle ajoute froidement : *"Nous avons été engagés par l'Église pour retrouver les enfants enlevés. Malheureusement pour vous, Monsieur Ghelve, ce sont les indices qui nous ont menés ici. Puisque la renarde semble avoir trouvé la piste d'un des malfaiteurs dans votre établissement, rien ne vous sert de nier. Par contre, je ne crois pas que vous mettriez votre réputation et votre clientèle en danger volontairement."* Sur un ton de compassion, elle dit: *"Avez-vous été forcé par quelqu'un de faire un double des clés ou d'ouvrir vos propres serrures? La guilde des Arlequins vous a-t-elle menacé?"*


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 11, 2003)

Imay s'approche de Keygan et de la porte près de lui en tentant de le calmer et de le rassurer.  *«Rassurez-vous Monsieur Ghelve, nous ne sommes pas ici pour vous voler ou saccager votre magasin.»* dit Imay d'un ton calme. *«Nous avons été engagés par l'Église pour retrouver les enfants enlevés. Malheureusement pour vous, Monsieur Ghelve, ce sont les indices qui nous ont menés ici. Puisque la renarde semble avoir trouvé la piste d'un des malfaiteurs dans votre établissement, rien ne vous sert de nier. Par contre, je ne crois pas que vous mettriez votre réputation et votre clientèle en danger volontairement. Avez-vous été forcé par quelqu'un de faire un double des clés ou d'ouvrir vos propres serrures? La guilde des Arlequins vous a-t-elle menacé?»*

Le serrurier semble ne pas entendre les mots de la gnome.  Il serre ses bras autour de sa poitrine et se met à se balancer tranquillement.  Au travers de ses balbutiements, Imay et Altran peuvent distinguer quelques mots : «eux», «mort», «fini»,«protéger», «mal»...

Altran, incertain si sont sort a été efficace pour amadouer le gnome, tente à nouveau de le réconforter. *«Mais calmez-vous, Monsieur. Mes amies et moi ne vous voulons pas de mal. Nous avons peur qu'un mauvais gobelin ne soit entré dans votre maison, et nous voulons vous protéger de lui.»* Ses mots semblent avoir aussi peu de succès que ceux de Imay.  En désespoir de cause, Altran relance le sort _charme-personne_.  Encore une fois, les yeux de Keygan deviennent momentanément confus, comme s'il était incapable de faire le focus.  Puis soudainement, le tout redeviens normal.  Cependant, cette fois-ci Keygan ne regarde plus Altran avec un regard inquisiteur, c'est plutôt de la colère, ou est-ce du désespoir, que l'on peut lire sur son visage.

Naline contourne le comptoir et se lance à la poursuite de sa renarde, passant en coup de vent à côté du gnome.  Elle pénètre dans l'enceinte du salon.  Elle constate en entrant que l'escalier mène à un balcon qui surplombe la salle.  Au deuxième, elle distingue deux portes.

La jeune gnome n'a pas tôt fait de rejoindre sa compagne, que Mitaine se précipite vers les escalier, le museau rivé au sol, poussant grognements à souhait.

Puis sorti de nul part, une créature ressemblant vagement a un gnome avec une peau très pâle, au nez énorme et avec des sabots au lieux des pieds aterrit derrière Naline, une rapière à la main.  Confuse et surprise, Naline n'a pas le temps de réagir.  Elle ne peut qu'émettre un cri de surprise alors que la lame pénètre dans sa chair.

_[OOC : Naline a échouer les jets de détection (19) et de perception auditive (7).  Elle n'a donc pas détecté la créature alors qu'elle sautait du balcon.  Elle est donc prise au dépourvu, perdant ainsi son bonus de DEX.  La créature roule 20  au jet d'attaque et cause 3 points de dégâts]_

Keygan, semble ne pas avoir apprécier les dernières manoeuvre d'Altran.  Il se met à chantonner quelque chose est ses mains tracent dans les airs des symboles mystiques.

_[OOC : Imay a droit à une attaque d'opportunité contre Keygan qui visiblement est en train de lancer un sort]_

*************

Pendant ce temps, non loin de là sur le lac...

Un nain et un elf tentaient de décider si cela valait la peine d'aller faire un petite baignade sous la pluie.

_[OOC Horacio est supposément encore avec nous quoique un peu débordé.  Pour ce qui est de ces sorts, je n'ai pas la liste de ceux qu'il avait préparer ce matin.  Je ne peux donc pas vous dire ce qu'il a à sa disposition.  Pour l'instant, disons que rien d'utile dans le cas présent est disponible.  Si d'ici la fin de la semaine, je n'ai pas eu de nouvelles d'Horacio, nous devrons probablement le considéré comme incapable de continuer avec nous.  Nemdab sera voué à disparaître, malheureusement.]_


----------



## Gez (Jun 11, 2003)

A son init (on doit toujours tirer nos dés ? Si oui, init 8+2, 10), Naline s'éloigne en I6 et lance _régénération des blessures légères_, puis dégaine sa faucille, et donne à la renarde l'ordre d'attaquer cette saleté de bestiole!


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 11, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *A son init (on doit toujours tirer nos dés ? Si oui, init 8+2, 10), Naline s'éloigne en I6 et lance régénération des blessures légères, puis dégaine sa faucille, et donne à la renarde l'ordre d'attaquer cette saleté de bestiole! *




_[OOC : J'avais déjà déterminé les initiatives dans le but de faire avancer les choses plus rapidement.  Plutôt que d'attendre deux jours pour savoir quel était l'ordre d'initative.

Voici donc l'ordre : Initiative : Imay 21, Altran 10, Naline 9, Mitaine 7, Créature 6, Keygan 3]_


----------



## Julie (Jun 11, 2003)

En voyant Keygan gesticuler, Imay saute sur le gnome en tantant simplement de le déconcentrer et de lui faire rater son sort. _[OOC: elle le pousse pour le faire basculer (Bull rush), mais n'obtient que 4 (4+0) sur son jet de force]_


----------



## Julie (Jun 11, 2003)

double affichage


----------



## dalshim (Jun 11, 2003)

*Bon, et bien messires, de toute évidence, nous n'avaons plus grand chose à faire de ce côté... du moins pour le moment. Nous reviendrons plus tard pour une expédition sur les rives un peu plus préparée.*

S'il est tard, Thrin proposera d'aller directement à l'auberge. Sinon (ce qui parrait plus probable, le tout ayant pris à mon avis au plus 1 heure ou deux), Thrin proposera à ses compagnons de faire un crochet vers le serrurier voir où en sont les compagnons...


----------



## Urbannen (Jun 12, 2003)

Devenant très nerveux à l'échec apparent de ses pouvoirs (et plus sûr qu'il doit réussir à charmer le gnome), Altran prend un pas au case C7 et relance _charme personne_.  Il espère que le sort du gnome ne sera pas dévastateur.  

(C'est usage plus élevé que commun de sa magie commence à le fatiguer un peu.)

_OOC: Est-ce que Altran voit la créature-gnome?_


----------



## wolvie (Jun 12, 2003)

"En effet Thrin, il semble que nous ne puissions progresser beucoup dans notre enquète. J'espere que les autres auront eu plus de résultats que nous."


----------



## dalshim (Jun 12, 2003)

Nous regagnons donc la berge, remercions le docker, et partons vers le magasin du serrurier...


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 12, 2003)

Voyant le gnome tenter de jeter un sort, Imay s'élance pour tenter le jeter à terre.  Malheureusement, Keygan évite facilement le croc-en-jambe de la saltimbanque.

_[OOC : Pour faire basculer un adversaire, le PC doit être en mesure de se déplacer de 3 m (10 pi.) en ligne droite.  Comme Imay est collée sur Keygan, cela n'était pas possible.  Par contre, elle pouvait tenter un croc-en-jambe, ce qui, si elle avait réussi, aurait donné le même résultat.  Fin de l'attaque d'opportunité.]_

Un cône de couleur jaillit de la main Keygan et enveloppe Altran.  Les couleurs sont aveuglantes.  Elle sont tellement éclatantes qu'Altran a l'impression que des milliers d'aiguilles lui entaille les yeux et le cervaux.  Il se sent faiblir, mais allant chercher dans ses ressources personnelles, l'ensorceleur fait fit de la douleur et continue de garder son attention sur Keygan.

_[OOC : Jet de Volonté : 16, annule les effets du sorts, ouf !]_

Son sort épuisé, Keygan se déplace pour s'éloigné légèrement d'Imay.  *«À cause de vous, il va mourir ! Pourquoi vous ne pouviez pas laisser tout ça tranquile ?»* s'écrit-il.

Voulant éviter que Keygan, recommance, Imay s'approche de lui et tente de l'immobiliser.   Malheureusement, encore une fois le gnome échappe à sa prise.

_[OOC : je n'avais pas d'action pour ce round Julie.  J'ai présumé qu'Imay tenterait de faire sensiblement la même chose.  J'ai pensé qu'elle tenterait de lutter avec Keygan pour l'immobiliser.  L'attaque d'opportunité de Keygan, ayant raté (jet d'attaque de 12), Imay a réussi à agripper Keygan (jet d'attaque de 13) mais elle a été incapable d'assurer la prise (jet de force opposée : 8 vs 16).  Keygan lui a donc à nouveau échappé.]_

Altran ayant réussi à éviter le pire.  Se déplace légerment pour avoir une meilleur vue d'ensemble de la situation.  Résigné à _charmer_ Keygan, l'humain relance pour une troisième fois son sort.  Cette fois-ci, les yeux du serrurier semble perdre leur focus pour de bon.  À la vue d'Altran, ses trait se détendent légèrement et un large sourire apparaît sur son visage.

_[OOC : Il semble que la troisième fois fut la bonne . En réponse à ta question, oui Altran est capable de voir la créature, puisqu'il a écarté le rideau un peu plus tôt.]_

Pendant ce temps, Naline est au prise avec la nouvelle créature.  Blessée, elle tente de se dégager pour pouvoir se guérir.  Le dos aux escaliers, elle lance le sort _regénération de blessures légères_.  Déjà, entaille de la rapière fait un peu moins mal et le sang a cessé de couler.  Vivement, elle dégaîne sa faucille et appelle sa renarde à l'attaque : *«Mitaine, égorge-moi cette saleté bestiole !»*

_[OOC : 1 pt de dégâts récupéré, PV = 5 pts]_

Mitaine, toujours prête à donner un coup de main à Naline, dévale les quelques marches et se précipite sur la créature les crocs sortis.  Vicieusement, elle saisit un jarrets et y mord à pleine dent.

_[OOC : 2 pts de dégâts]_

La créature ne se laisse pas intimidé par la renarde, par contre.  Sa cible demeure la druide.  Elle s'avance donc vers elle, la rapière toujours menaçante.  Déjouant les parades de Naline, la créature lui inflige une entaille au visage.  Le sang chaud dégouline sur la joue de la jeune gnome.

_[OOC : jet d'attaque 16, 1 pt de dégâts, PV = 4 pts]_

Keygan, _charmé_ par Altran demeure sur ses gardes.  *«Vous avez tué Starbrow, vous savez ?»*, se contente-t-il de dire.

************

Les trois compagnons dirigent la barque vers la berge.  En route, ils croisent le docker sur une autre barque bien chargée.

«Ah messieurs, justement.  Je dois livrer ces articles de l'autre côté du lac.  Mon employeur attent une livraison de la part d'un marchand près de la porte ouest.  Si vous le voulez bien, au lieu d'accoster la barque devant l'entrepôts, l'accoster deux quais plus à l'ouest, ça m'aiderai.  Les caisses sont plus grosses que je dois récupérer sont plus grosses et une deuxième barque m'aiderait.  Merci.»

Les compagnons accostent donc l'embarcation à l'endroit indiqué.  Après l'avoir bien amarré, les compagnons emprunte une petite ruelle qui les mènent jusqu'à la avenue des Cendres.

En face de la ruelle, se trouve la fameuse boutique du serrurier.  De la porte entre-ouverte de la boutique, les compagnons peuvent entendre le bruit d'un combat.

[OOC : Effectivement, Dalshim, il n'y a pas beaucoup de temps qui s'est écoulé depuis votre séparation.  Puisque vous aviez exprimé l'intérêt de passer par le serrurier, je vous ai facilité la vie.  Si vous décidez de vous jeter dans mélée, vous arriverez dans deux rounds, donc pas le prochain, mais le suivant.][/i]


----------



## dalshim (Jun 12, 2003)

A la vue de l'intérieur de la boutique, Thrin s'écrit :

*Bon sang, mais c'est bien sûr !!!!! L'oracle, le rideau, ne me dites pas que  ?!?...* 

Laissant sa phrase en suspend, il s'élance dans la bataille, la hache à la main. 
Si la créature est déjà morte, pas de problème. Sinon, il tentera de lancer la note déséquilibre sur celle-ci tout en courant pour venir au corps à corps (ou le plus près possible).


----------



## Gez (Jun 12, 2003)

Vu que la créature grisâtre semble sans merci, Naline se défend férocement. En 9, elle l'attaque avec sa serpe. En 7, si Imay ou quelqu'un d'autre n'a pas déjà pris cette place, Mitaine fait son pas de placement pour flanquer la créature.


----------



## Julie (Jun 12, 2003)

Entendant les cris de Naline venant de la pièce d'en arrière, Imay passe Keygan et, en lui tappant sur l'épaule, elle dit d'une voix rassurante: *"N'ayez crainte, Monsieur Ghelve, nous n'avons tué personne...", "...encore," * pense-t-elle. _[OOC: si elle ne peut pas se déplacer en diagonale (entre Keygan et le mur) pour se rendre en 7g, elle reste là et demande à Keygan : *"Nous ne voulons de mal à personne. Qui est Starbrow? Votre fils?"*]_


----------



## Urbannen (Jun 13, 2003)

S'avançant au case E6, Altran dit à Keygan avec une politesse pressée, «*Pourquoi ne vous asseyez-vous pas pendant que mon amie et moi mettons fin à cette petite bagarre?  Ne vous en préocuppez pas - nous sommes ici pour vous aider.*»  

(Cet échange prendra toute l'action de Altran pour cette ronde, je crois.)


----------



## Gez (Jun 13, 2003)

_[Marrant ce terme "ronde". On dit un tour, une ronde, c'est une danse enfantine. ]_


----------



## dalshim (Jun 13, 2003)

_[peut-être confusion entre ROUND et RONDE ? ]_


----------



## wolvie (Jun 13, 2003)

Valishan va egalement aider Naline dès que ce sera possible.


----------



## Julie (Jun 14, 2003)

_[OOC: petite précision, si Imay est capable de se rendre en g7, elle attaque avec son épée courte. Jet d'attaque 8+1=9. Si elle frappe (ce qui me surprendrait), elle inflige 2 points de dégâts.]_


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 14, 2003)

Imay, passe à côté de Keygan pour aller donner un coup de main à Naline.  Elle dégaine vivement son épée et tente de porter un coup à la créature.  Celle-ci avait vu venir la gnome, par contre.  Elle réussi à parer aisément ses attaques.

Altran,  s'approche de Keygan en lui disant : *«Pourquoi ne vous asseyez-vous pas pendant que mon amie et moi mettons fin à cette petite bagarre? Ne vous en préocuppez pas - nous sommes ici pour vous aider.»*

Keygan, toujours _charmé_ répond : «Faites-vites, il vont tuer Starbrow.»[/i]

Naline, en toute légitime défense, serpe à la main, attaque à son tour la créature.  Bien que celle-ci soit occupée par les attaques d'Imay, elle demeure agile et évite soigneusement les coups de serpes de la druide.

_[OOC : Gez, comme tu n'avais pas roulé de jet d'attaque, je l'ai fait pour toi : 6 .  Naline récupère 1 pt de dégât, *PV = 5* ]_

Mitaine tourne autour de cet espèce de gnome au pieds de biche et tente à nouveau d'y enfocer les crocs.  Elle n'arrive tout simplement pas à attraper les pattes de ce malotrus.

_[OOC : jet d'attaque : 4 ]_

Concentrées sur sa nouvelle cible, la créature manie agilement la rapière et réussi à déjouer les défenses d'Imay.  La lame s'enfonce vicieusement dans son bras gauche.

_[OOC : jet d'attaque =  20, dégâts = 3, *PV = 4*]_

Kegan désirant s'éloigner de la bataille, se dirige vers la porte au bout du comptoir et sort de ses poches un trousseau de clés.  Il en choisi une et l'insère dans la serrure.  Un clic retenti.  Il tire le verrou et ouvre la porte.

_[OOC : Valishan et Thrin arriveront au prochain round.  Veuillez lancer vos initiatives, s.v.p.]_


----------



## dalshim (Jun 14, 2003)

Si Thrin intervient bien ce tour prochain, voici con init : 5 (4+1)  pfffffffff... Que de jets de m..de !! 

Pour ce qui est de ce que je compte faire, tout est dit dans mon post précédent. Seul changement, si Thrin voit Keygan sortir, il criera à Valishan de l'immobiliser pour l'empêcher de s'échaper... ( Si c possible, bien sûr )


----------



## Urbannen (Jun 14, 2003)

Altran voit l'arrivée des ses comarades et la retraite de Keygan.  Il se rend en h9 et lance _hébétement_ sur la créature.  Jet de Volonté 13.

Il utilise Esquive contre la créature.


----------



## Julie (Jun 15, 2003)

Frustrée par son coup manqué, insulté par la blessure, Imay attaque la créature de toutes ses forces _[OOC: jet d'attaque : 20+1=21 (deuxième jet : 20+1=21 [je n'ai pas triché  !]). C'est donc un coup critique qui inflige 4+6=10 points de dégâts  ]_

*"Espèce de sale bête. Ça t'apprendra," *crie-t-elle.


----------



## Gez (Jun 15, 2003)

Si la créature ne s'est pas effondrée suite à la blessure infligée par Imay, Naline continue d'attaquer à 9. (20 net aussi, à priori pas confirmé (7 au deuxième dé), 5-1=4 dégats.)

Par contre, si elle est par terre, alors Naline lancera son sort de _soin des blessures mineures_ pour stabiliser son état et éviter qu'elle ne meurt. Ce faisant, on pourra la capturer et l'interroger.

Quand à Mitaine, si la créature est toujours debout et agressive quand c'est à elle d'agir (à 7), elle mord (13+1 au toucher, 4 dégats). Sinon, elle lèche les plaies de sa maîtresse.


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 17, 2003)

Occupée à se défendre des attaques de Mitaine et de Naline, la cérature n'a pas vu venir le coup d'épée d'Imay.  La surprise et la confusion se lit sur son visage alors que subitement la pointe d'une lame jaillit de sa poitrine.  On peut distinguement lire que son cerveau tente d'interpréter cette soudaine apparition alors que l'oxygène se fait rare, le coeur ayant été détruit par ce coup.  Imay retire la lame et la créature s'effondre sur le sol.

Alors que Valishan et Thrin font irruption dans le magasin du serurrier, Keygan abandone sa porte pour s'approcher timidement de l'arrière boutique.  *«Est-ce qu'il est mort ? Est-il vraiment mort ?»*, demande-t-il l'espoir étant palpable dans sa voix.

Au même moment, Naline s'agenouille à côté de la créature priant la nature pour sauver cette créature et stabiliser, son étât.

Le voyant faire, Keygan s'indigne. *«Il ne mérite pas votre pitié, mademoiselle.  Il aurait tôt fait de vous égorger et il ne vous aurait certainement pas rendu la pareil.  Il n'est pas seul.  Il y a plusieurs de ces créatures accompagnées de créatures plus courtes qui sont venues des profondeurs du volcan.  Il y a quelques mois, je me suis mis à explorer les entrailles.  J'y ai découvert les ruines d'une cité.  Mais je n'ai pas pu aller bien loin car ces créatures m'ont attaqué.  Elles ont capturé Starbrow, mon familier, un rat.  Ils le garde en otage pour que je les aides.  Ils m'ont ordonné de faire des passe-partout pour les serrures de la ville sinon ils allaient tuer Starbrow.  Je n'avais pas le choix.  Je devais les aider.»*

_[OOC : Désolé wolvie et dalshim, j'avais bien espéré que vous puissiez participer à ce combat.  C'était sans compter un coup critique de la part de Julie qui a souvent de la difficulté à rouler plus que 10 dans les combats  ]_


----------



## Gez (Jun 17, 2003)

_[HJ: La bestiole était active, donc elle était au dessus de 0 points de vie, le coup d'Imay lui en fait perdre 10, donc elle ne devrait pas être morte. A moins que... 20, puis 20... Tu appliques la règle de mort subite ? Ca en a l'air!_



			
				Guillaume: said:
			
		

> *le coeur ayant été détruit par ce coup.*




Bah... Si on peut voir ça, il n'y a pas d'espoir de stabilisation. Un coeur détruit est au-delà des capacité d'un maigre sort de soin niveau 0. Naline ne jette pas son sort sur la créature grise, mais sur Imay.

En marmonnant qu'il est dommage que l'on ne puisse pas interroger la dépouille pour apprendre ce qu'elle aurait pu nous dire.


----------



## dalshim (Jun 17, 2003)

Thrin arrive essouflé après la bataille.

*Vous auriez pu m'attendre, bande d'égoïste* lance-t'il à l'assemblée pour détendre l'athmosphère.

il s'approche de la créature et palpe son poul pour s'assurer de la mort de celle-ci. Puis, il se retourne et lance:
*Bon, que penseriez-vous de reprendre ses esprits afin que vous nous contiez votre histoire calmement?...*


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 17, 2003)

_[OOC : Pour simple clarification.  Je n'utilise pas la règle de la mort subite.  J'ai essayé d'illustré un coup critique qui a fait très mal.  La créature est à -1 pt de vie, si vous voulez savoir.   Il y a encore une chance... ]_


----------



## Urbannen (Jun 18, 2003)

Altran s'adresse à Keygan, «Mr Ghelve, comment s'appellent ces créatures?  Si vous pardonnerez la comparison, celle-ci a l'air un peu d'un gnome.  Et, est-ce que c'est la seule dans la maison?»

A Naline: «Est-ce qu'il reste la possibilité de sauver la créature?  Ce coup de Imay a été terrible!»


----------



## Urbannen (Jun 18, 2003)

Altran s'adresse à Keygan, «Mr Ghelve, comment s'appellent ces créatures?  Si vous pardonnerez la comparison, celle-ci a l'air un peu d'un gnome.  Et, est-ce que c'est la seule dans la maison?»

A Naline: «Est-ce qu'il reste la possibilité de sauver la créature?  Ce coup de Imay a été terrible!»


----------



## Gez (Jun 18, 2003)

_« Je crois, oui. Son état est stabilisé, mais il faudrait une magie de soin plus puissante pour le remettre sur pied. J'hésite à gaspiller une potion de soin pour lui, je pense que nous allons d'abord interroger M. Ghelve, et ensuite, nous emmèneront cette créature au temple d'Avméa, la prêtresse pourra nous aider à en apprendre plus. »_


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 18, 2003)

Urbannen said:
			
		

> *Altran s'adresse à Keygan, «Mr Ghelve, comment s'appellent ces créatures?  Si vous pardonnerez la comparison, celle-ci a l'air un peu d'un gnome.  Et, est-ce que c'est la seule dans la maison?»*




*«Je n'ai aucune idée de leur nom.  Ils ne me l'on jamais dit.  Vous trouvez peut-être, mon bon ami, que ces créatures ressemblent à ma race, mais à mes yeux elles sont des abominations, des créatures de Délénor, qui hantent les entrailles de Zemli à la recherche de moyens de libérer l'ange déchu.  La comparaison est loin d'être évidente à mes yeux.

Ce démon était seul dans la maison.  Par contre, il pouvait aller avertir facilement ses alliers...»*

Keygan s'approche de l'escalier.  Il appuit légèrement et avec un bruyant grincement, un paneau du mur pivote révélant un escalier qui s'enfonce dans l'obscurité vers un sous-sol inconnu.

_[OOC : Le passage secret est en g6]_

*«J'ai découvert ce passage il y a quelques mois par accident.  L'ancien propriétaire devait avoir des liens avec les ruines... Je ne sais pas.  Ma vie devenait bien monotone.  Je me suis mis à étudier la magie profane, à temps partiel, au près des prêtres du monastère de Saint-Étienne des Roses.  La découverte de ce passage secret est apparu pour moi comme étant une petite source d'aventures et possiblement de découvertes d'anciens écrits profanes qui auraient pu m'aider dans mon développement.

Je suis donc descendus.  J'y ai découvert des ruines très étranges.  Une cité complète caché dans les entrailles du volcan.  Je crois que c'était une cité gnome, car bien des runes gnomes sont gravées un peu partout.  J'y ai lu le mot Jzadirune à quelques reprises.

Quoiqu'il en soit, c'est en explorant les entrailles que les démons de Délénor me sont tombé dessus.  Il y en avait deux types, des petits, comme celui-ci, et des grands.  Ils parlait un langage guttural, animal, païen que je ne comprenais pas.  Les petits étaient armés de dagues, celui-ci faisait exception ayant appris le maniement de la rapière.  Les grands ressemblaient a des humains nus, sans poils ou cheveux, et hermaphrodites.  Ils avaient une peau généralement grise, mais qui change de couleur ce qui leur permet de se camoufler parfaitement avec leur environnement.  Ils ont de grands yeux bleu et ce qui me donne des frissons dans le dos c'est que ces yeux n'ont pas de pupilles.  Ils étaient armés de rapières et d'arbalètes.

Il me sont donc tombé dessus.  Je n'ai pas pu leur résister bien longtemps, car rapidement, ils ont capturé Starbrow, mon familier.  Les grands le gardent en vie dans un endroit sombre qui est à moins de 2 bornes d'ici car je peux le sentir.  Il a peur et il est affamé.  Dans l'espoir de pouvoir le sauver, je n'avais pas le choix de faire ce qu'ils me demandaient.

Il m'ont donc demandé de faire des passe-partouts pour les serrures que j'ai vendu à mes clients dans la ville.   Ce n,est pas de gaieté de coeur que je leur en ait fourni trois, de tailles différentes, avec lesquelles ils sont capable d'ouvrir la majorité des serrures de la ville.  Un des grands les garde toujours sur lui sur un anneau d'argent.

Par la suite, je les voyaient partir chaque soir, hanter les rues de la ville en groupes de deux ou trois vêtus de leurs capes noirs.  J'espérais à chaque fois que rien de bien grave ne résulterait de ma faiblesse...»*


----------



## dalshim (Jun 19, 2003)

*Très bien. Que diriez-vous de continuer cette conversation au monastère ?

Ainsi, nous pourrons nous reposer tout en échangeant notre point de vue, et ainsi décider de la marche à suivre quand à la suite des opérations.* 

Puis l'air soudainement contrarié...

*Mais où avions nous la tête !!! nous ne nous sommes même pas présentés !! Monsieur Ghelve, je m'appelle Thrin Voixprofonde, du clan des Karkans. Nous avons été envoyé par l'église pour enquêter sur les disparitions.*


----------



## wolvie (Jun 19, 2003)

Valishan lance un regard assez méprisant a ce gnome sans honneur qui a mis en danger cette ville et notament les enfants. Puis il s'adresse a ses compagnons :

*"Il me semble que la premiere chose a faire est de descendre par ce passage afin de voir de notre propre yeux cette cité et la force de nos ennemis. Si c'est necessaire, nous pourrons revenir chercher de l'aide. Je pense que nous devons agir promptement afin d'éviter de nouveau enlevement"*


----------



## Gez (Jun 20, 2003)

_« Et moi je pense qu'il faut prévenir le monastère, afin de mettre le prisonnier en sûreté, et de mettre les gens au courant, au cas où il nous arriverait malheur dans ces souterrains. Il faut procéder par ordre, sinon on obtient des catastrophes. »_


----------



## dalshim (Jun 20, 2003)

*Tout a fait d'accord, mademoiselle Naline. Maitre Valishan, il est vrai que j'éprouve également le besoin d'en découdre avec ces monstres, et la perspective d'un combat dans une caverne m'émeut presque. Mais je pense qu'il ne faut pas confondre vitesse et précipitation... Réfrénez vos ardeur, maitre elfe, et laissez parler votre sagesse.* 


_[OOC: ça fait bizzare d'entendre un nain parler de manière aussi réfléchit, non ? ]_


----------



## wolvie (Jun 20, 2003)

"Je ne désirais pas aller au combat directement mais voulais juste évaluer nos eventuels ennemis avant de faire un rapport. Mais si vous pensez qu'il faut d'abord faire notre rapport, je ferais ce que la majorité aura décidé."


----------



## Julie (Jun 20, 2003)

*"Je crois que si nous allons au monaster, nous devons le faire et revernir rapidement. Je crois également que la porte ne devrais pas être laissée sans surveillance. Il ne faudrait pas qu'une créature avertisse le reste de son clan de l'absence de Keygan."* S'adressant à Keygan, Imay dit: *"Quelle est l'horraire des visites des créatures? Combien de fois viennent-elles et à quelles heures? Cette porte est-elle le seul lien entre les ruines et Chaudière?"*

_[OOC: est-ce que le mot "Jzadirune" dit quelque chose à quelqu'un dans le groupe?]_


----------



## Urbannen (Jun 20, 2003)

«*Je suis d'accord avec Imay.  Mais Valishan a un point.  Nous avons besoin de renseignements sur l'ennemi.  Comme Mr Ghelve, j'ai un animal familiar*»  Altran enlève Crista de sa sacoche.  «*Je vous présente Crista la coulèvre.*» Crista est une très petite coulèvre de couleur vert avec un petit rayon de jaune sur la tête.  Altran caresse Crista pendant qu'elle grimpe son poignet.  Crista sent l'air avec la langue.  Ses dents pointues son en évidence. «*C'est une très gentille coulèvre, ma Crista.  Sa mordure est très dangereuse, j'admet, mais elle ne vous mordra pas.  Je peux parler à Crista d'une certaine distance, dans ma tête.  Et si j'envoyais Crista à faire de la reconnaissance pendant que nous retournons au monastère?  Au moins, elle peux guarder l'entrée à la caverne et m'avertir si une autre créature vient.  Crista est très discrète.  Je doute qu'elle soit détectée.*»


----------



## dalshim (Jun 20, 2003)

*Je pense que l'idée d'Altran est le meilleur compromis. De toute manière, j'imagine que Mr Ghelve a bien le droit de sortir se balader. Cela ne leur parraîtra donc pas louche si nous effaçons toutes traces de bataille avant de partir pour le monastre. Nous pourrions laisser cette charmante Crista dans un coin discret, afin qu'elle fasse office de sentinelle.* 


_[OOC1 : il me semble que les couleuvres n'ont pas de morssure venimeuses (du moins en Europe)]_ 
_[OOC2 : l'inscription ne me dis rien, sauf avis contraire du DM]_


----------



## Julie (Jun 20, 2003)

*"Je suis d'accord. L'idée d'Altran est excellente. Effaçons nos trace et rendons-nous au monastère"*


----------



## Urbannen (Jun 20, 2003)

Altran dépose Crista avant la porte au souterrain.  Elle sent l'air, et puis elle descend l'escalier, disparaissant dans l'obscurité.  «*Que Avméa veille sur toi*» il murmure.    

(Crista descendra jusqu'à la première grande ouverture qu'elle trouve, soit au bas des escaliers.  Si sa vision de nuit n'est pas suffisante pour la guider, elle utilisera ses sens d'odorat et de toucher.  Elle se maintiendra près du mur.  Elle se déplacera à demi-vitesse, essayant d'aller silencieusement (Déplacement silencieux +3).  Une fois au bas des escaliers elle se cachera (Discrétion +18 - il faudrait trouver des rochers ou une fissure, bien sûr) et transmettra ses perceptions à Altran (Détection et Perception auditive +8).  De là, elle attendra des instructions additionelles.)

Altran aide les autres à nettoyer le magasin et puis retourner au monastère avec la créature.  

_OOC.  J'ai cherché le mot «coulèvre».  Apparement il se réfère à un serpent non-venimeux - «serpent de l'herbe» en anglais.  Mais le mot «coleuvre» semble être plus correct.  Selon le dictionnaire, c'est un serpent venimeux d'Europe et d'Asie.  Qu'en pensez-vous?  Coul*eu*vre et pas coul*è*vre?_


----------



## Gez (Jun 21, 2003)

_[Hors-Jeu 1: La seule couleuvre venimeuse à ma connaissance est la couleuvre de Montpellier. Mais elle ne peut injecter son venin qu'a des proies qui sont déjà englouties. C'est pour éviter que les bêbêtes se débattent dans l'estomac, ce qui est plutôt douloureux. Cependant, le familier proposé dans les règles du jeu est une vipère, et non une couleuvre, il me semble.

Quand à coulèvre, je n'ai jamais vu ce terme.

Hors-Jeu 2: Non, je ne vois pas ce que Jdazirune peut vouloir dire.]_

_« Ne pourrait-on pas bloquer ce passage en attendant notre retour, avec un meuble lourd ou quelque chose comme ça ? »_


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Thrin_
> *Mais où avions nous la tête !!! nous ne nous sommes même pas présentés !! Monsieur Ghelve, je m'appelle Thrin Voixprofonde, du clan des Karkans. Nous avons été envoyé par l'église pour enquêter sur les disparitions.*




Ce à quoi Keygan répond : *«Heureux de faire votre connaissance, maître Voixprofonde.  Vos compagnons m'avaient déjà fait part de votre mission.  J'apprécie l'aide que vous m'apportez, mais j'apprécierais encore plus de ravoir Starbrow promptement à mes côtés.»*



> _Imay_
> *«Quelle est l'horaire des visites des créatures? Combien de fois viennent-elles et à quelles heures? Cette porte est-elle le seul lien entre les ruines et Chaudière?»*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 21, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *[Hors-Jeu 1: La seule couleuvre venimeuse à ma connaissance est la couleuvre de Montpellier. Mais elle ne peut injecter son venin qu'a des proies qui sont déjà englouties. C'est pour éviter que les bêbêtes se débattent dans l'estomac, ce qui est plutôt douloureux. Cependant, le familier proposé dans les règles du jeu est une vipère, et non une couleuvre, il me semble.
> 
> Quand à coulèvre, je n'ai jamais vu ce terme.
> 
> ...




_[OOC : Gez a répondu pendant que j'écrivais mes messages !   

Pour ce qui est de la question couleuvre, j'ai déjà répondu, nous désignerons Crista comme une vipère aspic.  

Pour ce qui est de bloquer le passage, si vous voulez faire cela, disons que ça aura été fait.  Désolé de la confusion, je croyais qu'un consensus avait été établi. ]_


----------



## Julie (Jun 21, 2003)

_[OOC: jet d'intelligence: 7+2=9]_


----------



## dalshim (Jun 21, 2003)

_[OOC : Jet de savoir bardique : 10 (dés) + 0 (niveau) + 2(modif d'INT) = 12]_ 

[OOC2 : je ne sais pas si j'ai déjà le droit à cette compétence spéciale étant donnée que je suis guerrier 0 /barde 0 et que ma classe de prédilection est guerrier ...]


----------



## wolvie (Jun 22, 2003)

"Non, mère Urikas, nous n'avons pas trouvé les enfants, par contre, nous avons compris comment ils faisaient pour entrer dans les maisons. Monsieur Ghelve leur a fournit, contraint et forcé, des doubles de ses clés. Ses créatures semblent provenir du l'intérieur du volcan et semble liés aux anciennes légendes concernant la disparition des gnomes.
Nous sommes venus vous faire notre rapport et vous remettre notre prisoonier avant de repartir exploré le passage que nous avons découvert."


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 22, 2003)

Visiblement, la prètresse est déçue d'apprendre que les enfants n'ont pas été retrouvés.  *«J'avais espéré...»*, soupire-t-elle, *«Enfin, au moins vous avez une piste solide, il me semble. S'est déjà plus que ce que la garde a été en mesure de trouver au cours des deux derniers mois.  Très bien, je me charger de maître Ghelve.  Quant à vous, messieurs et mesdames, je vous recommande de vous hâtez.  Inutile de vous rappelez que la vie de quatre enfants est en jeu.»*

_[OOC : dalshim, j'avais oublié que Thrin n'a pas droit à un jet de savoir bradique, encore.  Désolé.  Je t'accorde tout de même un jet d'INT, ce qui dans ce cas reviens au même .  Julie, un jet d'INT ferra l'affaire ]

Pendant tout ce temps, Thrin ne peut s'empêcher de penser que le nom de Jzadirune ne lui est pas inconnu.  Il  a cette impression d'avoir déjà lu ou entendu ce nom, mais où ? Il sent la frustration monter en lui, envahisant son esprit et assombrissant son humeur._


----------



## dalshim (Jun 23, 2003)

d'un ton pensif, Thrin dit:
*Avant de partir, monsieur Ghelve, vous serait-il possible de me griffonner sur une feuille de papier la manière dont avait été écrit Jzadiurne sur le mur?
Il me semble que ce mot me dit quelque chose, mais je n'arrive pas à savoir quoi. Peut-être qu'avec une représentation visuelle ...*


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 24, 2003)

dalshim said:
			
		

> *d'un ton pensif, Thrin dit:
> Avant de partir, monsieur Ghelve, vous serait-il possible de me griffonner sur une feuille de papier la manière dont avait été écrit Jzadirune sur le mur?
> Il me semble que ce mot me dit quelque chose, mais je n'arrive pas à savoir quoi. Peut-être qu'avec une représentation visuelle ... *




«C'est taillé en devinois sur la dernière marche de l'escalier quand vous descendrez.  Vous ne pouvez pas le manquer.»

Vous entendant discuter, mère Urikas interjecte : *«Jzadirune... n'est pas le nom de la cité gnome qui était bâtie ici.»*

À ces mots, l'esprit de Thrin s'active.  Il y a une vielle chanson naine qui parle d'une cité gnome où les nain venait de milliers de kilomètres pour acheter les merveilleux objets magiques qui y étaient produits.  Parmi les meilleurs lames enchantées l'avait été à Jzadirune.  D'ailleurs, le clan des Karkans avaient un très bon commerce de forge d'armes qu'il revendaient aux gnomes de Jzadiurne pour les faire enchanter.

Imay, la mention de mère Urikas lui rappelle les histoires racontées autour des feux de camps pendant les voyages de sa famille.  Son des histoires remplies d'espoir et de crainte.  Jzadirune, le repos du savoir magique des gnomes, cité maudite et cité historique.   Dans les légendes, on y raconte que les gnomes qui y vont disparaissent à jamais.  À bien y penser, plusieurs légendes racontées autour des feux de camps finissent par : _il disparut pour n'être jamais revu_.

_[OOC : Julie et moi sommes en train de déménager.  Nos réponses seront peut-être un peu érratiques d'ici le 1er juillet.  Je désirais vous en avertir.]_


----------



## Gez (Jun 26, 2003)

_[HJ: C'est "Jzadirune" or "Jzadiurne" ? (Ou bien "jazz diurne" ? )]_

_« En tout cas, j'espère que vous pourrez obtenir des renseignements utile de ce prisonnier après l'avoir remis sur pied. Quand à nous, s'il nous faut faire de la spéléologie, il va nous falloir cordes et torches, et peut-être quelques rations de survie... Et j'ai l'idée de quelques autres bricoles qui pourrait rendre service, demain. »_


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 26, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *[HJ: C'est "Jzadirune" or "Jzadiurne" ? (Ou bien "jazz diurne" ? )] *




_[OOC : c'est *Jzadirune*.  Si seulement je peux me dompter à l'écrire correctement.... ]_


----------



## wolvie (Jun 27, 2003)

"il me semble que nous ne devrions pas attendre demain pour aller ds ces couloirs. Surtout que Keygan nous as dit qu'ils sortaient la nuit. Il faudrait eviter qu'ils enle ve quelqu'un d'autre."


----------



## Urbannen (Jun 28, 2003)

Altran parle «*De ma part, je suis épuisé après les événements d'aujourdh'ui.  Mais si vous autres descendez maintenant, j'irai avec vous.*»


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 30, 2003)

_[OOC : Le déménagement n'est pas encore complété, mais ça avance...  Je voulais simplement souligner que la mi-journée n'est pas encore passée à Chaudière.  Selon les derniers messages, j'ai l'impression que certains n'étaient pas sous cette impression.  Je retourne à mes boîtes après ce message d'intérêt public.  ]_


----------



## wolvie (Jun 30, 2003)

[ooc: donc on descend, non?]


----------



## dalshim (Jun 30, 2003)

*Et si on mangeait un morceaux vite fait ... On pourrais descendre après? Dans tous les cas, il vaut mieux aller voir ce qui se trame par là-bas le plus vite possible ...*


----------



## Gez (Jul 3, 2003)

_« Quelque soit le moment où nous descendrons, il nous faut bien nous equiper avant -- et aussi, s'organiser un tantinet, j'espère que vous n'en disconviendrez pas... Ces créatures sont nombreuses et armées, aussi, pas de précipitation, pas de folie. Pour éviter de nouveaux enlèvement, il faudra les neutraliser, cela risque de prendre du temps. L'idéal serait sans doute d'observer ces monstres, de repérer et libérer les victimes, et de capturer les chefs, c'est à mon opinion le meilleur moyen de désorganiser leur réseau. »_

_[Hors-jeu: Je pars ce week-end au mariage d'une cousine, je ne serais pas disponible samedi ni dimanche, et probablement pas lundi non plus...]_


----------



## wolvie (Jul 6, 2003)

"Il semble effectivement qu'il serait plus aviser de partir demain. Mais a ce moment, je pense que je vais passer la nuit dans l'echoppe du serrurier afin de voir si ces créatures sortent et les empecher d'agir si nécessaire."


----------



## dalshim (Jul 7, 2003)

*hum ... Je ne suis pas réellement persuadé que ce soit la meilleure solution. N'oubliez pas que nous avons tué l'un des leurs, et qu'ils vont certainement se demander où il est passé.
Ils vont sans aucun doute se mettre à sa recherche, si ce n'est déjà fait, et là, je pressent le pire pour le famillier de Mr Ghelve.

Je comprends que vous vouliez préparer un sort, mademoiselle Naline, mais ne pourriez vous point juste prendre vos composantes avec vous, et nous verrons là-bas ce soir si nous trouvons un endroit pour se reposer. N'oubliez pas qu' Altran possède en son famillier un éclaireur hors pair !...*


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 10, 2003)

Keygan observe tous les compagnons discuter du meilleur moyen de procéder.  Après un moment, il intercède.

*«Maître Thrin, vous avez raison.  Une des créatures vindra certainement la nuit prochaine relever le garde que vous avez tué.  Si elle découvrent leur disparition, l'alerte sera donnée et je peux dire adieu à mon Starbrow !»*

_[OOC : les choses se stabilisent enfin avec le déménagement.  J'ai ma connexion internet.  Je reçoit la dernière livraison de meubles ce soir.  Nous devrions pouvoir remprendre le jeu de façon plus constante.  J'aimerai savoir ce que le groupe décide finalement de faire.  Vous descendez cet après-midi ou demain ?

En passant, Altran n'a pas reçu d'indications de mouvements au pied de l'escalier de la part de Crista]_


----------



## Gez (Jul 11, 2003)

_« Un garde a été tué ? Quand donc ? Je me souviens d'un prisonnier que nous avons confier au temple, mais il était parfaitement vivant, bien qu'inconscient. »_

_« Mais cela n'a aucune importance. Effectivement, leur vigile a disparu, et il y a à la place des traces de lutte et des tâches de sang. S'ils sortent, ils n'en seront pas content. »_

_« Toutefois, si je suis entièrement d'accord qu'il faille agir sans tarder, je tiens à rappeler que foncer au suicide n'est pas véritablement une stratégie efficace. Il faut s'équipper, et convenir d'une méthode pour l'exploration. On aura, je pense, suffisamment à improviser sur place. Que fera-t'on en cas de piège ? D'embuscade ? Si nous sommes fait prisonniers ? »_

_« Enfin, n'oubliez pas que la magie, quelque soit la façon dont on y accède, est un don exigeant. Il sera dur, voire impossible à certain d'entre nous d'en user encore aujourd'hui. »_


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 11, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *« Un garde a été tué ? Quand donc ? Je me souviens d'un prisonnier que nous avons confier au temple, mais il était parfaitement vivant, bien qu'inconscient. »*



*

[OOC : Oops ! C'est ça qui arrive quand tu passes une semaine à ne pas regarder la partie, tu confonds des bouts !   La vigile à effectivement été fait prisionnière et remise à l'Église.  C'est mon erreur.]*


----------



## Gez (Jul 12, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> *[OOC : Oops ! C'est ça qui arrive quand tu passes une semaine à ne pas regarder la partie, tu confonds des bouts !   La vigile à effectivement été fait prisionnière et remise à l'Église.  C'est mon erreur.]*




Nan, c'est celle de Dalshim...


----------



## Urbannen (Jul 12, 2003)

«*Je suis avec Thrin.  Nous devons sauver le familier de Mr Kheygan.  Si nous attendons, Starbrow sera tué.  Perdre un animal familier, c'est inpensable.*»


----------



## wolvie (Jul 12, 2003)

"Ce que nous pouvons faire c'est que Thrin, Altran et moi allons surveiller l'entrée du passage pendant que Imay et Naline regroupe rapidement ce dont nous aurons besoin. Ensuite, elles nous rejoidrons et nous pourrons partir."


----------



## Julie (Jul 14, 2003)

*"Je crois également que nous devrions partir aujourd'hui. Cependant, nous n'avons pas encore atteint la mi-journée. D'après ce que Keygan nous a dit, la relève ne viendra que ce soir. Nous pourrions donc prendre le temps de manger un peu, rassembler l'équipement nécessaire et organiser quelque peu notre exlporation. Il faudrait convenir de l'équipement nécessaire avant de se séparer et je crois qu'une fois entrés dans les passages sous-terrains, nous ne devrions pas nous séparer à moins de préparer une ambuscade. Je ne crois pas qu'il est nécessaire de se précipiter aveuglément dans le combat, mais je crois également que nous devrions partir avant la tombée du jour."*


----------



## wolvie (Jul 16, 2003)

"Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec la proposition de Imay. En ce qui concerne le materiel nécessaire, il me faudrait juste une couverture et un peu de matos d'escalade au cas où."


----------



## dalshim (Jul 16, 2003)

Thrin silencieux jusqu'alors, les sourcils froncés et son menton hirsute dans la main, réfléchissait à une solution pouvant satisfaire tout le monde.

*Les amis, il est évident que rester ici à palabrer de la sorte ne fera pas avancer les choses. Il est aussi évident que nous n'allons pas nous jeter dans la gueule du loup inconsciemment.
Voici ce que je propose, et qui semble résumer à peu près la pensée de tout le monde :
En permier lieu, tout le monde en convient, il faut nous équiper. De la corde, des torche, des rations, de l'eau, ainsi que les composante dont ont besoin certaines personnes. * 
Puis, se retournant vers mère Urikas :
*Si l'église pouvait nous fournir tout cela, nous lui en serions gré. * 

*Ensuite, une petite collation ne serait pas de refus. Je réfléchit mieux le ventre plein.* _Grand éclat de rire_ 

*Enfin, nous pourrions nous rendre chez Mr Ghelve afin de préparer notre plan, pendant que certain d'entre nous finiront leurs préparatifs. En revanche, je ne vois réellement pas comment nou spourrions décemment attendre demain pour explorer cette caverne. Peut-être pourrions nous attendre la relève organisée par ces créatures pour en capturer une seconde et s'en servir?*


----------



## Gez (Jul 16, 2003)

_« Excellente idée, ça, de tendre une embsucade à la relève ! Cela va nous permettre de gagner le temps qu'il faut pour la préparation, nous débarrasser de quelques unes de ces ignobles créatures sans trop de risques, et d'avoir une piste toute fraiche menant à leur antre, avec de surcroit pas mal de temps libre devant nous avant leur patrouille suivante. »_


----------



## Urbannen (Jul 17, 2003)

Altran va prendre la suggestion de Thrin de prendre quelque chose à manger et à boire.  

Après il va essayer de s'armer un peu.  Il va chercher, soit de l'église, soit au marché, l'équipement suivant: 

-un costume d'armure de cuir 
-une demi-pique ou, de préférence, un morgenstern si l'église est disposée à en prêter un.  
-une arbalète légère avec 10 carreaux.  Altran préférerait emprunter une arbalète de l'église, si possible, mais il en achetera une si non.  Si l'église est vraiment disposée à prêter des armes,  Altran préférerait un arc court composite (mais en ce moment il n'a pas de fonds suffisants pour en acheter un lui-même).


----------



## dalshim (Jul 17, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *« Excellente idée, ça, de tendre une embsucade à la relève ! Cela va nous permettre de gagner le temps qu'il faut pour la préparation, nous débarrasser de quelques unes de ces ignobles créatures sans trop de risques, et d'avoir une piste toute fraiche menant à leur antre, avec de surcroit pas mal de temps libre devant nous avant leur patrouille suivante. » *




*Oui, mais n'oubliez pas que lors de la relève, les autres s'attendrons à voir revenir l'ancien garde. S'il ne le voient pas, ils vont sans doute se douter de quelque chose. L'embuscade nous permettra de gagner du temps, certe, mais pas trop...*


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 19, 2003)

À la demande de Thrin, mère Urikas répond poliment et sans équivoque que l'Église n'est pas disposée à fournir en équipement modique les aventuriers.  Après tout, elle vous a tout de même fourni quelques objets magiques déjà.  Vous devrez donc vous débrouiller pour obtenir l'équipement dont vous avez de besoin.

Question de monter la garde à la boutique, le groupe se sépare.  Naline et Imay s'occupent d'aller chercher l'équipement désirer, alors qu'Altran, Valishan et Thrin vont aller à la boutique s'assurer que des visites importunes ne feront pas leur apparition.

Quelques heures plus tard, après un bon repas au frais de Keygan, vous êtes tous à l'entrée secrete de Jazdirune.

Un escalier de pierre s'engouffre dans l'obscurité.  Ses marches sont étouffées par les toiles d'araignée et la poussière.  Elle descendent sur 6 m avant d'atteindre un palier.  Les marches tournent alors vers la droite et disparaissent dans l'obscurité.  La lumière de vos torches et de vos lanternes fournissent un éclairage lugubre.  L'odeur de la poussière, de l'abandon et de la moisissure envahissent l'air.

Valishan jette un coup d'oeil à la poussière qui couvre les marches.  Après un instant, il relève la tête.  «Il y a quatre séries de traces dans la poussière.  La première est une série de pas fait par des créatures de petite taille avec des pieds de biche.  La deuxième pourrait apartenir à M. Ghelve : de petit pas portant des bottes.  Il y a également des pas d'humains qui marche pieds nus.  J'ai presque manqué ces traces.  Finalement, il y a les marques du passage de Crista.  Les traces de pieds de biches et celles de pieds nus montrent des signes de passage fréquents dans les deux directions.»

_[OOC : Pour l'équipement, dans la mesure ou vous avez les moyens, vous trouverez tous l'équipement dont vous avez besoin en ville.  Par contre, étant donnée les problèmes d'approvisonnement et le rationnement causé par la guerre, tous les prix sont normalement haussés de 25% par rapport aux prix du Manuel du joueur.  Cependant, étant donné votre statut au sein de l'Église, les marchands vous offrent des prix supérieurs de seulement 10%.  Veuillez modifier vos feuilles de personnage en conséquence de vos achats.]_


----------



## Julie (Jul 22, 2003)

Imay se procure 2 jours de rations pour 11 pa et les ajoute au contenu de son sac à dos. À présent elle a tout ce dont elle a besoin. Après quelques courses pour leurs compagnons, Imay et Naline rejoignent leurs amis chez le serrurier.


----------



## Urbannen (Jul 24, 2003)

Altran s'achète tout ce dont il a besoin et retourne chez Mr Ghelve.


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 27, 2003)

Alors que vous vous aprêter à descendre, M. Ghelve vous accoste.  *«J'ai un petit quelque chose que mon grand-père avait dessiner qui pourrait peut-être vous aider à retrouver Starbrow ainsi que les victimes des kidnappings.»* vous tend un tube à carte.  À l'intérieur se trouve une pièce de cuir sur lequel est dessiné une carte.  *«C'est la disposition de Jazdirune.  Les créatures ont peut-être fait des modifications depuis qu'ils s'y sont installés, mais au moins vous ne serez pas totalement sans indices.  C'est le moins que je puisse faire pour vous aider.»*


----------



## dalshim (Jul 28, 2003)

*Merci Naline, merci Imay. * 

Thrin prends les 15 m de corde en chanvre ainsi que sa pipe et son tabac, et les ranges précieusement dans son sac à dos.
Puis il accroche la corde à ce même sac, qu'il remet sur ses larges épaules.

*Humpff... Bien lord tout ça ... Enfin, on fera avec...* 

Puis il se retourne vers Mr Ghelve :
*Dites-moi, avez vous plus de renseignement sur les créatures peuplant ces dédales? Notre amis rôdeu distingue 2 trace distinctes. Pourriez-vous, vous qui les avez cotoyé, nous en apprendre plus?
*


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 28, 2003)

À Thrin, Keygan répond : *«Tout ce que je sais, je vous l'ai déjà dit.  Il y a deux types de créatures : des grandes et des petites.  Toutes les deux sont humanoïdes et parlent une langue que je ne comprend pas.  Les deux séries de pistes que Maître Valishan a trouvé provient probablement de ces deux groupes.»*


----------



## dalshim (Jul 28, 2003)

*Et bien, les amis ... Que décidons nous? Tendons-nous une embuscade à la relève de garde ou partons nous à l'instant dans ces sombres dédales? Je propose d'attendre la relève de la garde. Ca nous fera toujours une créature à questionner, si tant est qu'elle veuille bien se laisser faire. Et puis ... dans tous les cas, cela fera une de ces créature en moins à rencontrer dans les présents tunnels, non?*


----------



## Urbannen (Jul 29, 2003)

(Altran cache des possession personelles chez Mr Ghelve parce qu'il se trouvait trop encombré.)  

Il dit:  «*Comment proposes-tu qu'on questionne cette créature, si on réussit à en capturer une?  J'ai déjà épuisé mon pouvoir pour la journée, et je suspecte que la créature ne serait pas disposée à nous aider.  Je vote qu'on descend maintenant, si on descend du tout aujourd'hui.*»

Altran admet aussi qu'il n'est pas un grand guerrier.  Il suggère qu'il va dans le deuxième rang.  

Suggestions:

1er rang:  Thrin  Valishan
2me rang:  Altran  
3me rang:  Imay  Naline
(Je présume qu'Horacio n'est plus avec nous)

ou:

reconnaissance:  Imay
1er rang:  Thrin  Naline
2me rang:  Altran Valishan


----------



## wolvie (Jul 30, 2003)

Je pense moi aussi que nous pouvons descendre des maintenant. Par contre pour l'ordre de passage, je proposerais plutot:
1er rang : Thrin et Imay, le meilleur combattant et la meilleure "detectrice".
2d rang : Altran, pour le proteger efficacement.
3eme rang : Naline et moi, pour couvrir nos arrière.
On pourrait eventuellement faire un échange entre Thrin et moi afin que je suive les pistes.
Bien sur, tout ceci n'est que proposition que Valishan propose a ses compagnons.


----------



## Julie (Jul 30, 2003)

*"Si nous descendons dès maintenant, nous avons l'avantage de la surprise et du temps. Si nous attendons au changement de garde, nous perdons l'avantage du temps. Par contre, ceci nous laisserait un peu de temps pour décider dans quel ordre nous procéderons pour l'exploration de la cité et nous aurions une créature de moins à affronter dans un territoire inconnu. Je crois qu'il serait judicieux d'examiner la carte avant d'entrer. Monsieur Ghelve, vous êtes déjà descendu dans cette cité. Pouvez-vous nous indiquer les pièces que vous avez vu et ce qu'elles contenaient? Avez-vous rencontré des pièges ou portes secrètes. Où croyez-vous qu'ils détiennent votre familier et les prisonniers?"*


----------



## dalshim (Jul 31, 2003)

*A mon sens, deux endroits pourraient très bien représenter des prisons : 
-> Le groupement de pièces dans le couloir de droite, de suite après la première pièce.
-> Les petites pièces triangulaires dans la partie à droite (horizontalement) et au milieu (verticalement).

Cela dit, le premier groupement de pièce pourrait représenter aussi des chambres de gardes. C'est du quite ou double ...

Pour ce qui est du départ, je m'en remettrais à votre avis. Il en va de même pour le placement, sachant que mes compétences martiales pourraient s'avérer utile en cas de grabuge.*


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 31, 2003)

Julie said:
			
		

> *"Si nous descendons dès maintenant, nous avons l'avantage de la surprise et du temps. Si nous attendons au changement de garde, nous perdons l'avantage du temps. Par contre, ceci nous laisserait un peu de temps pour décider dans quel ordre nous procéderons pour l'exploration de la cité et nous aurions une créature de moins à affronter dans un territoire inconnu. Je crois qu'il serait judicieux d'examiner la carte avant d'entrer. Monsieur Ghelve, vous êtes déjà descendu dans cette cité. Pouvez-vous nous indiquer les pièces que vous avez vu et ce qu'elles contenaient? Avez-vous rencontré des pièges ou portes secrètes. Où croyez-vous qu'ils détiennent votre familier et les prisonniers?" *




*«Je ne saurais vous dire où les prisonniers sont gardés»*, répond Keygan.  *«Je n'ai pas eu la chance de faire une exploration approfondie des ruines avant que les créatures ne me tombent dessus.  De plus, je n'ai pas trouvé de passages secrets, mais il faut dire que je n'en cherchais pas encore.  Je me concentrais sur mes recherches profanes.  Pour ce qui est des pièges, je puis vous indiquer que la plupart des portes de Jazdirune ont une forme d'engrenage et qu'elle sont souvent piégées.  Seul des gnomes pourraient outrepasser ces pièges !»*


----------



## Julie (Jul 31, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> *
> «Je n'ai pas eu la chance de faire une exploration approfondie des ruines avant que les créatures ne me tombent dessus. *



*

"Et dans quel secteur les créatures vous ont tombé dessus," demande Imay d'un ton insistant .*


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 1, 2003)

*«Je n'ai pu me rendre bien loin.  Au pied de l'escalier, il y a une grande pièce avec deux portes et un corridor.  J'ai examiné ce qui se trouvait derrière une des deux portes, mais je n'y ai trouvé que de la poussière et des toiles d'arraignés.  J'ai donc décidé de passer mon chemin.  J'ai emprunté le corridor et suis arrivé à une intersection en T.  C'est là que les créatures me sont tombées dessus.  Elle devaient se préparer à monter les escaliers, car elles semblaient équipées pour l'exploration, chose que je n'ai pas vu par la suite.  En un tour de main, nous étions capturés mon familier et moi.  C'est comme cela que s'est conclu mon exploration de Jazdirune.

Par contre, mes recherches sur le sujet m'ont appris que Jazdirune avait été construite par un magicien gnome qui désirait bâtir un refuge pour ses compatriotes intéressé par les arts profanes.  À son apogée, l'endroit était reconnu pour ses anneaux magiques, ses vêtements extraordinaires et comme école de magie.  D'après ce que j'ai compris, la boutique était la seule entrée et jouait le rôle comptoir d'échange pour ces produits.  Pour une raison quelconque, tout cela s'est arrêté il y a longtemps.  Les gens de Jazdirune ont tout simplement disparu.  On dit qu'ils ont été frappé d'une malédiction qui s'est répendu au sein de la population gnome.  Certains sages retracent l'effondrement de la communauté gnome sur Erdeven à la disparition de la population de Jazdirune.

La carte que je vous donne provient d'un texte ancien qui décrivait la cité.  C'est dans ces textes que j'ai appris l'existance de portes piégées.  La seule porte que j'ai traversée, celle qui menait à la salle enpoussiérée, était déjà ouverte.  Je ne peux donc pas vous dire la nature des pièges.»*


----------



## Julie (Aug 1, 2003)

*"Je vous remercie infiniement pour ces informations. Elles nous seront sans doute utiles,"* dit-elle. Se tournant vers ses compagnons, Imay suggère : *"Je crois que nous devrions descendre maintenant. L'omen divinatoire spécifiait : La moitié d'un nain les retient, mais pas pour longtemps. Nous devons nous dépêcher."* S'adressant à Altran, Imay demande : *"Crista pourrait nous servir d'éclaireuse en nous avertissant de l'arrivée des créatures. Si elle est capable de se glisser sous les portes, elle peut également nous aider retrouver les prisonniers. Qu'en pense-tu ?"* Au groupe, elle déclare : *"Je veux bien être en tête de marche afin d'être à l'affut de pièges, mais je suis moins efficace au corps à corps qu'à distance. La première proposition de Valishan semble la plus raisonable.  Aux intersections, Valishan pourrait examiner les pistes afin de nous indiquer la direction à prendre."*


----------



## dalshim (Aug 1, 2003)

*Bon, apparement, il est entendu que je passerais en premier, après, bien entendu, Christa.

Et puis, si d'après l'Oracle, "la moitié d'un nain" les retiend, un nain entier est bien décidé à les bloquer purement et simplement !!

AHAHHAHAHAH!*

Puis, reprenant son sérieux :
*Bon, trève de plaisanterie...* Thrin empoigne sa hache et serre ses poing sur le métal et le bois. Son regard s'obscurçit, quittant subitement l'air enjoué qu'il arborait quelques instants avant.

*Je suis prêt !*


----------



## Urbannen (Aug 2, 2003)

«*Bien, on suit l'ordre de passage que Valishan a proposé? Et oui, Crista peut glisser sous des portes, si l'espace entre une porte et le sol n'est pas trop étroit pour elle.  Mais je préfère la tenir près de moi.  Si ces créatures peuvent voir dans l'obscurité comme des nains, Crista ne pourra pas se cacher de leur vue dans ces couloirs!*»  

Altran utilise son silex et amorce pour illuminer sa lanterne à capote.  Il se met dans l'orde de passage.  

«*Je suis prêt!*»


----------



## wolvie (Aug 3, 2003)

*"Cela me convient tout a fait, allons y!"*


----------



## Julie (Aug 4, 2003)

*"Moi aussi je suis prête !"*


----------



## Gez (Aug 6, 2003)

Ben ça n'aura pas été simple de lister les achats effectués...
Ration de voyage, 1 (5 pa). Comme les portions des gnomes sont 4 fois plus petites, ça lui fait pour quatres jours.
Nourriture pour le renard pour 4 jours aussi: 2 PA.
Lanterne à faisceau 12 PO.
3 flacons d'huile: 3 PA.

Je modifierais la fiche dès que possible.


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 10, 2003)

Les cinq compagnons s'engouffrent dans le passage secret, Thrin et Imay prenant la tête.  Ils sont suivis par Altran, Mitaine, Valishan et Naline.  Une épaisse de couche de poussière couvrent les marches, les rendant glissantes.  Cet endroit semble avoir été oublié.  Mais les traces trouvées par Valishan content une autre histoire.

Les compagnons descendent les marches jusqu'au premier palier, où elles tournent à droite.  La lumière de vos torches et de vos lampes illuminent le couloir.  Plus bas, à environ 5 ou 6 mètres, vous pouvez voir un autre palier et les marches tournent encore une fois vers la droite.  Les oreilles fines d'Imay perçoivent d'étranges bruits : le son de feuilles dans le vent, le chant d'oiseaux et des rires légers.  Thrin peut voir que le palier est vide.  Il n'y a qu'un vieux support à troche, rouillé et vide, fixé au mur.


----------



## Urbannen (Aug 10, 2003)

Altran essaye de sentir la présence de Crista.  Où est-elle?


----------



## Gez (Aug 10, 2003)

Mitaine renifle en chemin, se retenant avec peine de grogner de temps en temps.


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 11, 2003)

Urbannen said:
			
		

> *Altran essaye de sentir la présence de Crista.  Où est-elle? *




Elle n'est pas très loin, un peu plus bas.


----------



## dalshim (Aug 12, 2003)

Thrin lache dans un murmure : 
*Les amis, descendons prudement. Ces bruits m'intriguent. * 
*Naline, vois-tu quelque chose d'étrange, un mécanisme bizzare, une pierre légèrement descellée, dans ces escaliers?* _[OOC : un piège, quoi ] _ 

Si naline de décelle aucun piège, Thrin descend vers le quart Haut gauche de la dernière marche afin de voir sans être vu .


----------



## wolvie (Aug 13, 2003)

Dès qu'il a le feu vert de Naline, Valishan avance aussi silencieusement que possible jusqu'a la dernière marche avant le prochain palier afin de jeter un oeil sur le passage. Il fait bien attention où il marche afin de ne pas risquer de marcher sur Crista. Altran ne le lui pardonnerait pas.


----------



## Urbannen (Aug 15, 2003)

Altran suit les autres.  Il tient sa lanterne pour illuminer les escaliers.


----------



## Gez (Aug 15, 2003)

_« Bon, bon.

Nan, je vois rien. »_

[HJ: Enfin, je pense. Jet de fouille: 8+5=13...]


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 16, 2003)

Aux yeux de Naline, les marches semblent vides.  Le petit groupe descend donc vers le pied de l'escalier.  Au compte des marches, vous arrivez à une pièce carrée au plafond très haut.  Étrangement une légère brise souffle dans cette salle.  Elle provient d'une ouverture dans le mur opposé aux escaliers.

Deux portes circulaires sont taillées dans le mur à votre gauche.  Elles mesures à l'oeil, un peu moins d'un mêtre et demi (4 pi.), soit une taille confortable pour un gnome.  Les portes semblent en bois, mais à l'oeil expert de Thrin, il est evident que le cadre de la porte est faite de pierres taillées avec expertise.  Ce n'est pas l'oeuvre de nains, mais c'est très bien fait.

La porte qui est placée plus proche des escalier est à-demi ouverte.  On peut donc appercevoir sont pourtour qui est fait de fer forgé et qui a la forme d'un engrenage.  Une légère lumière, provenant d'une autre salle et s'écoulant par cette porte éclaire légèrement la pièce.

La deuxième porte, quant à elle, est fermée.  Une rune est taillée dans le bois de la porte.

Enfin, sur les murs de la pièce sont accrochés à environ 1,4 m (4 pi.) du sol douze masques de cuivre.  Les masques mesurent environ une cinquantaine de centimètres (2 pi.).  Chaque masque prend la forme d'un visage gnome souriant.  Les rires, les chants d'oiseaux et les bruits de feuilles que vous entendiez dans les escaliers semblent provenir de ces masques.

En vous sentant arriver, Crista sort de sa cachette et viens vous rejoindre.


----------



## Julie (Aug 16, 2003)

Imay s'approche de la porte fermée et examine la rune d'abord puis s'attarde au pourtour de la porte. _[OOC: jet d'intelligence pour la rune : 7+2=9; jet de fouille 11+4=15]_. Si elle ne trouve rien et ne reconnait pas la rune, elle examine le poutour de la porte ouverte.


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 17, 2003)

Imay constate que la rune représente une lettre de l'alphabet gnome.  Elle correspond à la lettre _J_ dans l'alphabet devinois.  La rune semble avoir été brûlée dans le bois de la porte.

Le cadre de la porte est fait de pierre taillée.  Outre une petite ouverture en forme de losange à la droite de la porte, il ne semble pas y avoir quoique ce soit qui sorte de l'ordinaire.

_[OOC : je joins une illustration de la rune]_


----------



## dalshim (Aug 17, 2003)

Thrin va, dans l'ordre : 

-> examiner les masques à la recherche d'orifices ou de mécanismes susceptible de produire le musique (aaaaaah ... la musique de la nature ...)

-> examiner le losange creusé à côté de la porte.

-> se diriger discrètement (en longeant le mur du haut) vers l'ouverture, et risquer un oeil en restant le plus caché possible vers le reste du tunnel.


[OOC: Par contre, je sais pas trop pour chaques actions quels compétences utiliser. Donc, si guillaume veut bien tirer les dés pour moi  ]


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 17, 2003)

Thrin, s'approche du masque à la droite des escaliers et tente de déterminer comment il peut émettre des chants d'oiseaux.  Aucun mécanisme n'est apparent.  Le masque de cuivre ne semble être qu'un simple masque fixé au mur.  _[OOC : jet de Fouille : 14 + 1 = 15]_  Par contre, au fil de son examen, Thrin constate que les masques sont fixés solidement au mur.  Pas moyen de les faire broncher d'un poil.

Après quelques minutes, frustrés de ses résultats infructueux sur les masques, le nain se tourne vers l'étrange petit trou à côté de la porte fermée, trouvé par Imay.  Si ce n'était pas de ça forme très précise, on aurait pu penser qu'il s'agissait d'une fente dans la pierre du cadre de porte.  Par contre, les rebords du trou sont trop précis.  Il y a quelque grains de poussière métalique qui adhère aux rebords de l'orifice.  _[OOC : jet de Fouille : 20 +1 = 21]_

_[OOC : je vais laisser le temps aux autres de répondre avant de donner la suite des résultats.]_


----------



## Julie (Aug 17, 2003)

Imay se dirige donc vers la porte ouverte et l'examine afin de tenter de découvrir le mécanisme d'ouverture ou le mécanisme du piège s'il y en a un. _[OOC: jet de fouille 3+4=7]_. Si quelqu'un d'autre s'attarde à cette tâche, Imay examinera la pièce accessible par la porte ouverte. Si quelqu'un examine cette pièce elle se dirigera vers la pièce d'où provient la lumière.


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 18, 2003)

_[OOC : Étant donnée que Gez a toujours de la difficulté à se connecter à ENWorld, j'affiche ici le message qu'il m'a fait parvenir.]_

Naline admire un peu les masques, avec mélancolie. 

*"Quel dommage que le cadre où reposent ces merveilles soit abandonné, et devenu si sordide!"*

Puis elle demande à Mitaine de chercher la piste des "gobelins". A priori, elles passent par la porte qui est restée entrouverte, mais peut-être que d'autres créatures hantent les lieux.

_[OOC : J'afficherai la suite lorsque j'aurais eu des nouvelles de wolvie ou urbannen.  Normalement, je devrais donc afficher la suite demain en fin de journée (pendant la nuit de mardi à mercredi pour nos compagnons européens.]_


----------



## Urbannen (Aug 18, 2003)

Altran ramasse Crista.  Il murmure aux autres.  «*Et si Crista faisait de la reconnaissance à travers la porte ouverte?*»  Il lui dit: «*Va voir s'il y a quelqu'un à l'autre coté de la porte, hein?  Mais fais très attention.*»  Altran dépose Crista encore sur le sol et elle va vers la porte.  _Crista: jets de Déplacement silencieux +3, Discrétion +18, Perception auditive +8, Détection +8_

_Je ne sais pas si les peu de connaissances que possède Altran peuvent rendre de l'information dans cette circonstance.  Religion +2, Mystères +3_


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 20, 2003)

*Imay* - La porte entre-ouverte est faite du même bois que celle qui est fermée.  Par contre, tu remarque que les bords sont dentés comme des engrenages.  De plus, tu peux distinguer une rune gravée au centre de la porte.  Malheureusement, la rune est partiellement cachée par le cadre de la porte.  Il est possible que la rune soit celle qui correspond à la lettre _A_ en devinois, mais tu n'es pas certaine.

*Naline* - Alors que tu t'approches du masque à gauche de l'arche au fond de la pièce, une voix retentit et la bouche du masque s'articule : *
«Bienvenu à Jzadirune - admirez la merveille !
Mais attention, ceux qui désire pillage et vol.
Les pièges sont nombreux et les gardiens veillent
derrière chaque portal, derrière chaque engrenage.»*

*Mitaine* - Mitaine tourne en rond dans la pièce, allant ici et là, périodiquement elle grogne, mais elle ne semble pas être en mesure de trouver une piste particulière.

*Thrin* - Alors que tu t'approches discrètement de l'arche et que tu y jettes un coup d'oeil.  Malheureusement, tes efforts à la discrétion sont anéantis alors que la voix du masque retentis.  S'il y a quelqu'un dans le corridor, il sait que vous êtes là ! À tes yeux cependant, le corridor est vide.  Tu distingue qu'il avance dans l'obscurité et arrive à une intersection en T.  Il y a un porte en face de l'intersection.

*Altran* - Crista disparait derrière la porte.  Après un instant, les pensées simples de Crista touche ton esprit.  Il t'a toujours été difficile d'interpréter ces pensées.  Elles ne reposent pas tant sur des images mais sur des odeurs et des perceptions de chaleur.   Tu n'es pas certain, cela ne fait pas suffisament longtemps que Crista est avec toi, mais tu penses qu'elle a perçus deux odeurs étranges dans la pièce.

[/i][OOC : Je n'ai pas de nouvelles de wolvie.  Je présume que Valishan suit les autres.][/i]


----------



## dalshim (Aug 20, 2003)

*Imay, souviens-toi de ce qu'a dit l'oracle :* 


> ATTENTION AUX PORTES DENTEES



*Ne serait-ce pas d'une porte comme celle que tu regarde qu'il pourrait s'agire?*


----------



## Urbannen (Aug 20, 2003)

Altran transmet un désir urgent à Crista qu'elle revienne.  Quand (si?) elle revient, Altran dit aux autres «*Crista a senti la présence d'au moins deux êtres à l'autre côté de la porte ouverte*»


----------



## Gez (Aug 21, 2003)

A la mention des deux êtres, Naline rappelle Mitaine près d'elle et empoigne son arme et son bouclier, et se déplace en M15, surveillant la porte où Crista était allée.


----------



## Julie (Aug 22, 2003)

dalshim said:
			
		

> *Imay, souviens-toi de ce qu'a dit l'oracle :
> 
> Ne serait-ce pas d'une porte comme celle que tu regarde qu'il pourrait s'agire? *




*"Je suis tout à fait d'accord. Il faudra faire particulièrement attention à ces portes."*

Aux paroles d'Altran, Imay sort son épée courte, mais continue d'examiner la porte. Elle s'en approche pour mieux l'examiner. Elle cherche un mécanisme d'ouverture quelconque tout en demeurant *derrière la porte*. Y-a--t-il un trou dans la porte, comme dans celle d'à côté? Elle examine aussi le cadre de porte. Si, de sa psition, elle peut voir à l'intérieur de la piece, elle prends quelques instants pour l'examiner du regard. Si elle n'a pas le temps de faire les deux, elle commence par examiner la porte en détail.

_Jet de fouille pour la porte : 18+4=22; jet de détection pour la pièce : 4+5=9_


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 23, 2003)

Prestement, Crista revient dans la salle et se réfugie aux côtés de son maître.  Voyant son compagnon empoigner ses armes, Mitaine fait de même en s'approchant de Naline.

Imay jette un coup d'oeil rapide à la porte.  Elle tente discrètement d'examiner la porte et d'en trouver le mécanisme.  La porte semble avoir un mécanisme qui fait rouler la porte dans le mur lorsqu'elle s'ouvre.  Le mécanisme comporte un verrou qui semble être relié à un trou dans la mur à droite de la porte (en m13), semblable à celui qu'elle avait trouvée à côté de l'autre porte.  Par ailleurs, la porte semble, à son oeil aguerri, avoir été piégée autrefois.  Il y a des marques de brûlures sur la porte, comme si des jets de flammes s'en étaient dégagés.  Le sol en avant de la porte comporte également les mêmes signes indiquant que ceux qui se trouvaient devant la porte étaient pris dans l'arc de feu.  La porte est maintenue ouverte par une pierre qui coince «l'engrenage».  L'entrebaillement de la porte crée un croissant de lune à peine suffisamment grand pour laisser passer un humain ou un elfe.

Imay jette ensuite un coup d'oeil rapide dans la pièce, espérant ne pas être détectée.  Malheureusement, de sa position, sa vision est limitée par le cadre de la porte et la porte elle-même.    La pièce est mal éclairée.  Une tige de fer au bout doré émettant une lumière blafarde repose sur le sol au centre de la pièce poussìéreuse.  Le long de murs, il y a des petit lits de camps tous accompagnés d'un coffre.  Tout est couvert de toiles d'arraignées et Imay en vois plusieurs allant ça et là.  En face de la porte, elle peut entrevoir l'ouverture d'un tunnel tubulaire d'environ 1,5 m de diamètre qui a été creusé dans le mur.  Outre les arraignées, Imay n'apperçois aucune créature dans cette pièce.


----------



## dalshim (Aug 24, 2003)

Thrin rejoints ses amis en L14 et leur murmure.

*Que fait on maintenant ? L'oracle devait penser aux pièges en parlant de danger. Mais celui-ci, à l'évidence, a déjà été déclenché. Allons nous rentrer ou allons rester ainsi ?*


----------



## Julie (Aug 24, 2003)

*"Si l'on rentre, je ne serai pas en tête de file! Par contre, j'aimerais étudier la porte plus en détails et de l'intérieur si possible. Si nous devons ouvrir d'autres portes j'aimerais en apprendre un d'avantage avant de tenter ma chance. Je suggère donc que l'on entre."*


----------



## dalshim (Aug 27, 2003)

*Ok, Ok, j'ai compris, je vais y aller mam'zelle ...* 

Thrin, lance un clin d'oeil à ses compagnons et entre dans la pièce le plus discrètement possible...


----------



## Urbannen (Aug 27, 2003)

Altran sort son arbalète légère et la charge avec un carreau.  Il s'apprete à suivre les autres.


----------



## Gez (Aug 29, 2003)

Naline reste près d'Imay et lui demande:

_« Que penses-tu trouver sur cette porte ? »_


----------



## wolvie (Aug 30, 2003)

Valishan dégaine son arme et se met juste derrière Thrin pour pouvoir l'aider si besoin est.


----------



## Julie (Aug 30, 2003)

*"J'essaie surtout de comprendre son fonctionnement: 1) comment l'ouvrir et 2) sans déclencher les pièges"*


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 31, 2003)

Thrin pénètre donc dans la pièce, sur ses garde, étant donnée les avertissements d'Altran.  Il jette un coup d'oeil rapide dans la pièce avant de rentrer.  La pièce est éclairée par ce bâton lumineux et jette un éclairage lugubre sur l'endroit.  Ne voyant rien, il entre l'arme à la main.

À peine a-t-il mis le pied dans la pièce que deux rapières apparaissent de chaque côté de la porte.  Rapide comme l'éclaire, il évite la première, mais celle sur sa gauche trouve une ouverture dans son armure.  L'acier mort dans sa chair et le sang chaud de la blessure s'écoule humectant son juste-au-corps.

Les deux attaquants étaient placés de chaque côté de la porte.  Pourtant, Thrin était certain qu'il n'y avait personne....

_[OOC : Les créatures ont réussi leur jet de discrétion.  Ils ont roulé 27 et 41 respectivement.  C'est pourquoi Thrin ne les a pas vu.  Elles ont donc droit a une attaque surprise.  La première a roulé 6, ce qui a permis à Thrin d'éviter le coup.  La deuxième a roulé 20, par contre.  Elle cause 4 points de dégâts.

Nous sommes maintenant en mode de combat, j'ai besoin de vos initiatives et de vos actions.]_


----------



## Julie (Aug 31, 2003)

_[OOC : Initiative : 6+6=12]_ Imay laisse tomber son sac à dos et tente de faire un enchaînement d'acrobaties pour se rendre en O16 sans déclencher d'attaque d'opportunité _[OOC : jet de compétence 16+3=19]_ pour ensuite attaquer la créature 2 avec son épée courte _[OOC : 10+1+2=13; dégâts: 3+2=5 ]_.


----------



## dalshim (Aug 31, 2003)

_Initiative : 17+1 = 18_ 
Thrin furieux de s'être fait prendre par surprise, enserre sa hache, l'air sombre. La plaie à son côté lui fait mal.

Thrin se retourne vers son agresseur (Cr2),  se déplace légèrement sur sa droite _[OOC : en o 15 si c'est possible]_ , tout en lui faisant face. Il abat sa hache violement sur ce dernier. 

_[Jet d'attaque : 17+2 = 19, dégâts : 9+2]_


----------



## Urbannen (Sep 1, 2003)

_Initiative 20 [vraiment!] +2 = 22_

Altran a remis Crista dans sa sacoche a composantes quand elle était revenue de la pièce.  

Altran s'apprête à lancer un carreau de son arbalète légère quand une des créatures entre en vue.  

_Jet d'attaque 12 + 2 - 4 (lancer au milieu de bataille) = 10_


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 4, 2003)

_[OOC : Initiative : 
Altran 22
Créatures 22
Thrin 18
Imay 12]
_
Altran voyant que les chose tournent au vinaigre s'empresse de placer Crista dans sa saccoche à composante, à l'abri du danger.  Il dégaîne son arabalète et y place un carreau.  Il vise le cadre de porte prêt à tirer à tout moment.  Dès qu'un enemi traversera son champ de vision, il sera prêt.

Les créatures sont humanoïdes, de taille moyenne.  Ils sont à peine vêtus.  Vues de près, Thrin constate qu'elle ont une peau grise et des yeux sans pupilles.  À dire vrai, ces créatures androgynes lui donne des frissons.  Mais il doit admettre, qu'elles sont habilles à la rapières.  Heureusement, cette fois il était prêt pour leurs attaques, car il parvient de justesse à parer les coups, malgré le fait qu'il soit coincé entre les deux.  Voyant leurs coups inefficaces, les créatures tournent les talons et filent vers les couloirs creusés dans les murs.  La créatures à la droite de Thrin (CR2) se dirige vers le mur de droite, alors que l'autre se dirige vers le mur en face de l'entrée.

Mais c'était sans compter sur la rage du nain qui abat violamment sa hache sur un de ses adversaires qui s'écroule comme un chateau de cartes.  Le sang très foncé qui s'écoule de la plaie laisse présager une blessure mortelle.

Au même moment, Altran décoche son carreau alors que la créature restante entre dans son champs de vision.  Malheureusement, en prenant soin d'éviter d'atteindre Valishan et Thrin, le carreau ne fait que frapper le mur à gauche du tunnel.

_[OOC : étant donné que les créatures prennent la fuite, je laisse à Thrin et Imay la chance de changer leur action.  J'ai transformé les résultats de l'attaque en une attaque d'opportunité, à laquelle avait droit Thrin.  L'initiative de Altran demeure à 22 puisque c'est à ce moment que les créatures se sont déplacées.]_

Actions ?


----------



## Gez (Sep 4, 2003)

Naline ne peux pas faire grand'chose pour le moment, il semble... Dès que possible, elle passera dans l'autre pièce à la poursuite de la créature qui fuie, à condition qu'elle n'ait pas été déjà tuée d'ici-là...

En attendant, elle sort son arme habituelle et passe son bouclier.


----------



## wolvie (Sep 4, 2003)

Valishan court apres le fuyard pour qu'il ne puisse prévenir personne. [Initiative 9+7=16 et eventuellement attaque 13+3=16]


----------



## dalshim (Sep 5, 2003)

Thrin hésite à utiliser un de ces puissant chants/cri dont il a connaiscance. Cependant il se ravise vite. La paroi rocheuse pourait répercuter le cri très loin dans les sous-sols, ce qui n'est pas l'idéal quand on veut être relativement discret. Thrin décide donc de charger la créature. Avant de charger, Thrin se dit à lui même :
_Tiends, c'est bizzare ... Il ne me semblait pas avoir vu ce couloir sur le plan ..._ 

Puis, levant la hache bien haut, il charge la créature lui faisant face afin de lui asséné un coup de son arme sur le crâne.

_Jet d'attaque :  10 + 2 + 2(charge)=14, dégats : 3+2=5_


----------



## Julie (Sep 7, 2003)

La créature est trop rapide pour Imay. Elle se contente donc de passer en N16 pour examiner l'autre côté de la porte, ainsi que le cadre de porte bien en détail en prenant son temps _[OOC : 20 (elle prend 20) + 4 = 24]_


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 7, 2003)

_[OOC : Nouvel ordre d'initiative :

Valishan 23
Altran 22
Créature 22
Thrin 18
Imay 12
Naline 5]

_


Valishan se lance à la poursuite du fuyard.  Il passe en trombe à côté de Thrin et pénètre sans hésitation dans le tunnel.  En un instant, il est à côté de la créature.  Le plafond est bas dans ce trou à rat, ce qui gène l'habile elfe.  Tout de même la créature n'était pas prête pour contre-carrer les coups du rôdeur.  Aisément, Valishan fait fit de ses défenses et de ses parades.  Il sent la lame de son épée pénétrer dans la chair.  L'odeur métalique du sang emplie le coridor.

Les genoux de la créatures fléchissent sous le coup.  Un cri de douleur retentis et fait écho sur les murs de pierre de cette cité souterraine.  Tenant d'une main la plaie sanglante, la créature se relève.  Elle part à la course, empruntant le tunnel de gauche.  Valishan tente désespérément d'achever l'ennemi, mais sa lame n'était pas prête.  Jugeant mal la portée, le coup de Valishan ne fait que fendre l'air alors que la créature disparait dans l'obscurité.

Un cri de rage accompagné de jurons en nain retentissent alors derrière l'elfe.  Ce dernier n'a que le moment d'un instant pour se palquer contre le mur alors que maître Thrin charge vers l'emplacement où était la créature.  Malheureusement pour le nain, celle-ci a déjà déguerpi.  Il se retrouve donc devant un mur de pierre, appercevant la créature disparaître derrière un coin de mur au fond du tunnel.

_[OOC : J'ai présumé que Thrin allait transformé sa charge en double déplacement.  C'est pourquoi il se retrouve en S11.]

Pendant ce temps, Imay pénêtre dans la salle.  La lumière blafarde du bâton lumineux lui révèle une copie conforme de la porte telle que vu à partir de la salle des masques.  Un paneau de bois en forme d'engrenage avec une rune gnome, la lettre A, est gravée en son centre.  Des signes identiques de brûlures sont visibles sur le sol et sur le panneau de porte.  Selon ses connaissances, la porte semble comporter un piège qui lance un arc de feu si la porte n'est pas déverrouillée à l'aide d'une clé particulière.  Cet arc de feu est probablement produit par un sort, car elle ne trouve pas de tuyaux ou de réserves de combustible.  Le verrou pour la clé serait cette petite fente à peine visible à côté de la porte.

[OOC : l'examen de la porte par Imay va prendre plusieurs minutes.  Par le temps que tous ces éléments seront découverts, le combat sera bel et bien terminé.]

Voyant ses compagnons disparaître dans le tunnel, Naline se lance à leur poursuite.  Déjà, maître Thrin semble être à la poursuite de la créature.  Naline peut appercevoir son ombre dans l'obscurité croissante du tunnel._


----------



## Julie (Sep 7, 2003)

Si le groupe n'est pas revenu d'ici la fin de l'examen de la porte, Imay examine le corps de la créature morte en attendant. _[OOC : jet de fouille 19+4=23]_.


----------



## wolvie (Sep 7, 2003)

Valishan tente de prendre la créature a revers en partant vers T16. (Et en priant pour que les couloirs communiquent.)


----------



## Urbannen (Sep 11, 2003)

Altran reprend sa lanterne et rejoint Imay dans la pièce.

Est-ce qu'il y a des sources de lumières dans les tunnels?


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 17, 2003)

_[OOC : Altran, il n'y a pas de lumière dans les tunnels.]_

Désirant barrer le chemin de la créature, Valishan prend le premier couloir à gauche.  Ses espoirs que les couloirs se rejoignent s'envolent rapidement en fumée.  Le couloir donne sur une grande salle illuminée.  Huit colonnes de marbre noir support un plafond haut d'au moins un dixaine de mètres.  Elles représentent chacune un artisan gnome à l'oeuvre portant sur leurs épaules des guerriers qui portent sur leurs propres épaules le poids du plafond.  Les murs de la salle sont décorés par des murales qui ont pâli avec les années.  Tout de même on peut reconnaître des gnomes rêveurs, jouant de la flute, dansant, faisant des acrobaties, buvant du vin et autres scènes de joie.
     Le hall qui doit faire une bonne douzaine de mètres au bout où Valishan se trouve, s'élarige à son autre extrémitée.  Le rôdeur peut apercevoir une fontaîne circulaire entourée d'un muret d'un trentaine de centimètres de hauteur.  Taillé dans le mur au dessus de la fontaine, se trouve le visage d'un gnome en bas-relief qui crache de l'eau de sa bouche souriante.
     Il y a quatre fortes lumières qui illuminent cette salle d'un bout à l'autre.  Elle clignotes et dansent comme la flamme des torches, mais elles se déplacent aléatoirement dans la salle, changeant de hauteur et de direction sans but précis.
   À gauche de l'entrée, il y un tas de débris et de roches.  Un second tas de pierres dans le coin opposé de la salle donne un élément imparfait à la pièce.
   Depuis l'entrée, Valishan peut apercevoir deux sorties : une sur sa gauche qui donne sur des escaliers et une autre un peu plus loin sur sa droite.  De plus, il peut apercevoir deux portes taillées dans le mur à sa gauche.  Il n'y a aucun signe de sa proie dans cette salle.

_[OOC : Imay, tu es encore en train d'examiner la porte à ce stade.  Thrin et Naline, que faites-vous ? Avez-vous suivi Valishan ou continué à la poursuite de la créature ?
Je n'ai pas accès à mon ordi actuellement, j'afficherai une mise à jour de la carte d'ici après-demain.]_


----------



## wolvie (Sep 18, 2003)

Valishan court vers la porte un peu plus loin sur la droite. S'il voit qui que ce soit d'autre que sa cible ou si celle ci n'est pas seul il fera demi tour.


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 18, 2003)

_(OOC : Voici la carte tel que promis.  Wolvie, je présume que quand tu parles que Valishan court examiner la porte sur la droite, tu parles du couloir qui se trouve en r8 et en s8 ?)_


----------



## Gez (Sep 21, 2003)

Naline et Mitaine partent à la suite. Si ce n'est pas déjà fait, Naline allume sa lanterne.


----------



## Urbannen (Sep 21, 2003)

Altran dit à Imay: «Qu'est-ce que tu as trouvé?  Où sont allés les autres?  Je n'ai pas bien vu.»


----------



## wolvie (Sep 23, 2003)

Guillaume a dit : _Wolvie, je présume que quand tu parles que Valishan court examiner la porte sur la droite, tu parles du couloir qui se trouve en r8 et en s8 ?)_

Oui c'est ça, je prend le passage en R8 et S8. Toujours dans le but de prendre notre fuyard a revers.


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 24, 2003)

Altran pénètre dans la pièce où les créatures ont attaqué le groupe en premier, rejoignant ainsi Imay, plongée dans son inspection de la porte.  Alors qu'elle termine termine l'examen de la serrure, Altran lui demande : *«Qu'est-ce que tu as trouvé? Où sont allés les autres? Je n'ai pas bien vu.»*

Thrin, fou de rage, n'a pas constaté que Valishan est passé derrière lui.  Il emprunte à la course le tunnel et se précipite à la poursuite de la créature.  Il se retrouve dans une salle à forme irrégulière.  Des carcasses de rats, des morceaux d'allume-feu brûlés et de la pierre concassée jonchent sur le sol de cette pièce. Les seuls meubles visibles sont un lit de camps et un coffre poussés dans un coin (h9-h10).  Sur le coffre il y a une vielle lanterne cabossée.  Les volets fermés de ce vieux luminaire laissent à peine passer de lumière pour éclairer la pièce.  Heureusement, que Thrin est capable de voir dans le noir !.  De l'autre côté de la pièce, en face du tunnel, le nain peut appercevoir rein d'autre dans la pièce.  Aucun signe de sa proie.

Naline voit Thrin disparaître dans le tunnel et Valishan partir de l'autre côté.  Déchirée, elle hésite un instant avant de faire un petit sprint pour aller rejoindre Valishan, espérant elle aussi prendre la créature de revers.  Malheureusement, ses espoir sont quelques peut déçus alors qu'elle constate, comme Valishan, que cet endroit commence à ressembler à un véritable labyrinthe.

_[OOC : Fin du round 2]_

Valishan, Naline et Mitaine se précipitent dans la pièce et courent vers le couloir sur la droite.  Ils se retrouvent devant un long couloir avec de multiples embranchements.  Grâce à l'éclairage de Naline, il peut distinguer quatre arches qui semble partir dans tous les sens.

Thrin pour sa part regarde dans tous les sens.  La porte est fermée et la poussière du sol n'a pas été dérangée.  Les créatures doivent être dans la pièce... Ils sont là il les sent.  Sur ses gardes, il regarde bien comme il faut tout autour de lui.

Soudainement, deux rapières jaisse de l'ombre.  Thrin, n'a plus un adversaire, mais deux.  Désespérément, il soulève sa hache pour bloquer les coups.  Une seule créature l'attaque s'avance à l'attaque.  Mais le nain est prèt et il part aisément les coups de l'humanoïde.  À peine le coup porté que les créatures s'enfillent à nouveau dans le tunnel.  L'attaquant en premier.  Le suivant fait quelques pas dans le tunnel, se retourne et lance une pierre en direction de Thrin.  Souriant, Thrin évite facilement le projectile.  *«Il faudra faire...»*

Le nain n'a pas le temps de terminer sa phrase.  Une forte explosion se fait entendre derrière lui, un grand coup de tonnere.  Thrin couvre futilement ses oreilles de ses mains.  Un sillement se fait entendre, tous les sons semblent lui parvenir au travers d'une porte.  Il constate cependant qu'il est encore capable d'entendre.  _[OOC : Thrin devait réussir un jet de Vigeur ou être sourd.  Il a réussi avec 15.]_

Leur besogne terminée, les créatures disparaissent dans le tunnel.

Au même moment, Naline, Valishan, Altran, Imay et Mitaine entendent un gros coup de tonnère.

Action ?

_[OOC : Julie, tu peux considérer qu'Imay a terminé d'examiner la porte.  À la fin du troisième round l'iniative est la suivante :

Valishan 23
Altran 22
Thrin 18
Créatures 17
Imay 12
Naline et Mitaine 5]
_


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 28, 2003)

*De la part de Julie qui était incapable d'afficher son message hier...*

Lorsque Imay termine l'examen de la serrure elle se redresse et dit à Altran : *"Ce que j'ai découvert c'est qu'il nous faut les clés pour ouvrir les portes sans déclancher les pièges. Les autres sont partis à la poursuite de la créature par..."* Au son du tonnerre, Imay se retourne vers le couloir et dit : "Tant pis pour la discrétion, allons voir s'ils ont besoin de notre aide !" Elle s'empresse de ramasser son sac-à-dos et sa lanterne avant de se diriger vers le couloir du fond.


----------



## Urbannen (Sep 29, 2003)

Altran suit Imay pour se rejoindre avec les autres.  Il tient sa lanterne devant toi.  Son arbalète légère est accrochée à son sac à dos.  

«*C'est à dire que ce tonnerre est le résultat d'un piège?  Nous n'aurons pas la surprise, hein?*»


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 29, 2003)

Altran et Imay, alors que vous pénétrez dans le tunnel, vous entendez le bruit de pas de course.  Ils semblent se diriger vers vous, puis s'estompent avant d'arriver à votre hauteur.  Altran, n'est pas certain, mais il croit qu'il a peut-être vu une ombre dans le tunnel, près de la bifurcation (en i17).

_edit : j'ai précisé la localisation de la bifurcation_


----------



## Julie (Sep 29, 2003)

*"Je ne sais pas si c'était un piège, mais je crois qu'on vient d'être annoncé...Thrin ? Valishan ? Naline ? Qui va là ? Merde, je crois que c'est une cérature. Empêchons-la de s'enfuire !"* Imay s'élance à la poursuite de l'ombre.


----------



## wolvie (Sep 29, 2003)

Voyant qu'il s'engage dans un véritable labyrinthe, Valishan s'arrette et dit a Naline: "Je pense que nous devrions rejoindre les autres avant d'etre tous disperse et perdu dans ce labyrinthe. Nous ferions mieux de les rejoindre."


----------



## Urbannen (Sep 30, 2003)

Altran suit Imay mais s'arrete à la bifurcation, case I17, afin de déterminer où est tout le monde et "l'ombre."


----------



## Gez (Sep 30, 2003)

Maintenant que tout le monde a agit, c'est à mon tour! (Init 5, ouille!)

Ben, Naline et sa bébête suivent Valishan, en supposant qu'il se dirige vers le reste du groupe. Elle se rapproche de la torche en M16, en longeant le mur, ce qui la mène en 015. Si il ne se passe rien d'autre à ce moment là, elle continue jusqu'en K17. Mitaine suit derrière, et renifle le sol sur son passage, cherchant une piste ou une menace.


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 2, 2003)

Alors qu'Imay et Valishan pénètrent dans la pièce, le son de deux arbalètes se détendant se font entendre.  Deux carreaux pourfendent l'air, l'un atteint Imay de plein fouet.  La douleur est intense et sa vision se brouille un instant.  Valishan, s'en tire mieux en pivotant sur lui même.  Le carreaux va s'ecraser contre le mur.

Vous n'êtes plus seul dans la pièce.  Quatre créatures sont partiellement visibles derrière les colonnes.  Ce sont toutes de grandes humanoïdes comme celles que vous avez pourfendues un peu plus tôt.

Altran, suivant Imay à la poursuite de la créature, tu t'arrêtes net.  Alors que tu allais pénétrer dans la grande salle, le bruit de la chaire pourfendue et des cartilages qui brisent se fait entendre.  Devant toi, Imay est chancelante.  Une tache rougeatre et foncée apparait sur sa tunique.  Après un instant, tu réalise qu'il y a une pointe de métal au centre de cette tache écarlate.

Naline, le bruit des carreaux te prend un peu de recours, mais d'un coup d'oeil tu positionne les assaillant dans la pièce.  Ils sont répartis à chaque extrémité de la salle.  C'est en faisant le tour que tu réalises qu'Imay est touchée.  La blessure gicle le sang et la jeune gnome semble quelque peu ébranlée.

Actions ?

_[OOC : résultats des jets d'attaque CR4 : 16, dégâts 3 et CR5 : 6.  Imay tombe à 4 pv.  Les deux autres créatures agiront à leur initiative.  CR4 et CR5 étaient en embuscade et attendaient qu'un adversaire pénètre dans la pièce.  Ils avaient donc la priorité d'action.  L'initiative est donc :
Créature 4 et 5  24
Valishan 23
Altran 22
Thrin 18
Créatures 17
Imay 12
Naline et Mitaine 5
N'ayant toujours pas de nouvelles de Dalshim, Thrin est toujours dans la pièce au bout du tunnel.

Je vous prierais de me donner deux actions que vous feriez dans l'ordre.  Ainsi, si la première n'est plus réalisable, (i.e. la créature visée est morte) je choisirais la deuxième dans la résolution des actions pour le round 4.  Un peu comme ce que Gez avait fait dans son dernier message.]_


----------



## wolvie (Oct 2, 2003)

Valishan prend Imay et la tire a couvert en R13 puis se place en R14. S'il a le temps, il tente de lui apporter les premiers soins.


----------



## Urbannen (Oct 2, 2003)

1ere action:  De case I17, Altran lance _hébétement_ sur la créature 3 et se déplace en case I18.  Il crie «*Imay, reviens!*»

(Note:  La portée du sort est 6 carrés, ce qui veux dire que la créature est hors danger.  Jet d'échec de sort profane: 16%)   

2eme action:  Altran met sa lanterne par terre et sort son arbalète légère.


----------



## Julie (Oct 3, 2003)

Surprise par un coup soudain suivi d'une sensation de chaleur puis de douleur intense, Imay tente de reculer en I16 si Valishan ne l'a pas déjà tiré hors de danger. Si c'est déjà fait, elle sert son épée courte et charge son arbalette légàre.


----------



## dalshim (Oct 3, 2003)

*Satanées bestioles !! Elles s'enfuient comme des rats !! Ce n'est pas du combat, ça !! Je suis si déçu ...* Se lamente Thrin.

*Mais au fait !!! Ou avais-je la tête !!! Et les autres !!*

A ces mots, Thrin se décide à aller rejoindre ses compagnons, déçu de ne pouvoir écraser les deux créatures, mais bien conscient qu'il n'est pas moment de se disperser. Le groupe est notre force, il faut que l'on reste ensemble.


----------



## Gez (Oct 8, 2003)

Valishan semble confondre Naline et Imay. A ma connaissance, Naline n'est pas blessée. Imay est derrière Altran.

Vu qu'elles ont la pire init du lot, j'aurai peut-être à changer leurs actions, mais enfin...

Naline se déplace R16-Q17, et attaque la créature 3 de sa serpe. Attaque 12, probablement raté, mais si elle touche, elle inflige la somme totale de 1 dégat (2 sur le dé).
Mitaine contourne le pilier pour attaquer la même créature par derrière (Q15-P15-O15-N16-O17), et mord sauvagement Attaque 18 (base 1, +2 car la cible est flanquée, 15 sur le dé), dégats éventuel 3.

Si, d'ici-là, elle est blessée, alors elle recule au contraire en Q12 pour chercher et boire une de ses potions de soin.


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 8, 2003)

Voici la carte que je voulais afficher avec mon dernier message.  Elle confirme qu'Altran est en I17.  Pour une raison quelconque, je n'arrive pas à faire la mise à jour de mon message


----------



## wolvie (Oct 8, 2003)

[ooc: effectivement j'ai encore confondu Naline et Imay, excusez moi. Je change donc totalement mon action, desole MJ]

Valishan sort son arc et tir  sur Cr3.

[encore mille excuse]


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 8, 2003)

wolvie said:
			
		

> [ooc: effectivement j'ai encore confondu Naline et Imay, excusez moi. Je change donc totalement mon action, desole MJ]
> 
> Valishan sort son arc et tir  sur Cr3.
> 
> [encore mille excuse]



_[OOC : Je trouvais l'action de Valishan très courageuse et poussée, mais je me disais que c'était là sa noble nature.  Cette nouvelle action me semble plus appropriée et réaliste.  

Je devrais répondre à tout ceci ce soir vers 19h00 heure du Québec.]_


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 9, 2003)

_[OOC : désolé pour le retard,  bon l'ordre d'initative est toujours :
Créature 4 et 5 24
Valishan 23
Altran 22
Thrin 18
Créatures 1 et 3 17
Imay 12
Naline et Mitaine 5]
_
Les créatures dans le fond de la salle ne sont pas restées à ne rien faire.  Elles rechargent leur arbalète et tire sur Valishan.  Celle qui est la plus éloignée fait tout d'abord un pas de placement pour avoir une meilleur visée.  Ce ne sera pas suffisant car les deux carreaux vont s'écraser sur les murs de pierre derrière lui.

Valishan rapide comme l'éclair, sort son arc et fait feu en direction de la créature qui est la plus rapprochée.  Elle est un peu plus petite que les autre et l'elfe remarque une mince cicatrice qui marque son visage.  Sa flèche manque sa cible, frappant plutôt la colonne.  «Le balafré» s'en tire donc à bon compte.

_[jet d'attaque 10 (6 +4)]_

Le danger bien réel de cette embuscade réveille en Altran les pouvoirs du sang.  Les formules et les gestes lui reviennent en mémoire, laissant surgir en lui le doux brûlement des essences magiques.  *«Conturbo !»*  Sa voix retenti avec une confiance qui le surprend lui même.  Malheureusement, Altran a ma jugé la distance.  La créature balafrée ne semble pas être affectée.

Voyant que son sort n'a pas d'effet, l'humain rappel à lui la gnome qui l'accompagnait.  *«Imay, reviens !»*, lui crie-t-il alors qu'il constate que celle-ci est blessée.  Il s'approche alors d'elle, dépose sa lanterne et sort sont arbalète.  Si ses sorts ne sont pas utiles, alors peut-être qu'il pourra au moins fournir un peut de couverture à ses compagnons...

L'explosion surprend Thrin. *«Satanées bestioles !! Elles s'enfuient comme des rats !! Ce n'est pas du combat, ça !!,*  se lamente Thrin. *Mais au fait !!! Ou avais-je la tête !!! Et les autres !!»*  Le nain, s'élance alors à la poursuite des créatures.  Il retrouve Altran et Imay, déjà engagés dans le combat, à l'entrée du couloir.

_[OOC : un double déplacement amène Thrin en I17.]_

Le balafré se retourne après avoir chargé son arbalète et fait feu sur Altran.  Il n'a pas pris le temps de bien aligner son tir par contre et le carreau se perd dans le couloir.  Son compagnons, un quant à lui concentre sont tir sur Imay, mais le carreau se perd dans le débris rocheux.

Imay encore sous le feu, recule pour se mettre à couvert.  Elle passe Thrin et Altran, sert son épée et sort son arbalète, à l'abri... derrière le coin.


_[OOC : le déplacement, ranger l'épée et charger une arbalète sont tous des action de mouvement.  Imay ne peut tout accomplir.  Elle se retrouve donc avec une arbalète dans les mains, mais elle n'est pas chargée.]_

Coordonnant leurs attaques, Naline et Mitaine se lancent à l'assaut du balafré.  Naline glisse sous la garde, écarte, non sans difficultés, l'arbalète de son adversaire et lui assène un coup en pleine poitrine.  Elle sans sa lame mordre dans la chaire.  C'est peut-être une simple égratignure, mais elle est suffisante pour distraire le balafré, qui ne voit pas la renarde arrivée derrière lui.  Mitaine saute aux mollet et mords viollement.  Les petite dents accérées du canidé s'enfoncent dans la chair et la créature laisse échappé un cri de douleur.

_[OOC : à la fin du round 5, Thrin est à 7 pv et Imay est à 4.  Vous avez 4 adversaire, qui devront tous recharger leur arbalète au prochain round ou utiliser une autre arme.  Actions ?]_


----------



## Julie (Oct 9, 2003)

Prenant son courage à deux mains, elle pousse sur la flèche pour ensuite la retirer de son épaule. Puis, elle charge son arbalette. Elle reste derrière le coin en attendant que la douleur s'estompe quelque peu.


----------



## Gez (Oct 9, 2003)

Encouragée par cette première passe d'arme, Naline et sa renarde continue son attaque sur "le Balafré".
Naline: serpe +0, +2 (flank), 15 sur le dé, 1 dégat encore (1 sur le dé).
Mitaine: morsure +1, +2 (flank), 9 sur le dé, 2 dégats (2 sur le dé).

Si d'ici là:

Mitaine est blessée: Naline se déplace en O16 (provoquant une AO à moins que le pilier ne fournisse une protection) et lui ordonne de se réfugier dans le couloir, vers Altran. L'AO est volontaire, afin de faire diversion pour permettre à la renarde de partir sans danger. Naline attaque ensuite la créature (attaque 15, dégat 1).
Naline est blessée: Elle recule d'un pas de placement, cherche une fiole de soin, et la boit. Mitaine attaque la créature (attaque 9, dégat 2).
Le balafré est achevé par quelqu'un d'autre: Naline va en Q20 et attaque la créature 1. Mitaine, comme précédemment, attaque la même en contournant le pilier (O18-O19-N20-N21-O22). Naline atk 15, dég 1; Mitaine atk 12, dég 2.


----------



## Urbannen (Oct 9, 2003)

_OOC: Après avoir lancé le sort, Altran s'est déplacé en I18, pas J17.  

(Je voulais qu'il se protège derrière le coin pendant qu'il chargeait son arbalète.)_


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 9, 2003)

Urbannen said:
			
		

> _OOC: Après avoir lancé le sort, Altran s'est déplacé en I18, pas J17.
> 
> (Je voulais qu'il se protège derrière le coin pendant qu'il chargeait son arbalète.)_




_[OOC : deux choses : premièrement OOOPS !     La carte corrigée est jointe à mon message.  Deuxièmement, la taille de ce thread commence à être un peu trop longue.   J'avais lu sur un FAQ que les gestionnaires d'ENWorld recommandaient de scinder les fils de discussion lorsqu'ils atteignaient 9 pages.  Après 16 pages, je crois qu'il est temps de passer à une «autre sujet».  Soyez donc à l'affut.  La suite de l'histoire devrait se trouver sur *Une ville enchaînée : Le Bazar de la vie (suite)*]_


----------

